# FAQ: Travelling to/from Orlando (Including PCR/Antigen Test Info for Canadians)



## CanucksRock

Use this thread for posting any questions about Covid Testing in Orlando for Canadians.
Information below current as of Oct 1, 2022

All travel restrictions to Canada have been removed.
*COVID-19 Travel: Checklists for requirements and exemptions*


​Covid Testing is no longer Free in most locations. For example: Walgreens is now $128.99 USD. As such, most links have been removed. If you still need to do a Covid Test, recommend bring a test from home and doing a Telehealth option.

If you are still looking for testing options in Orlando, see link below. Per above, you will likely be charged.
[URL]https://www.osceola.org/covid19testing/[/URL]

*Telehealth Testing Options you can purchase prior to your trip*

[URL]https://switchhealth.ca/en/partners/aeroplan#collectionKits[/URL]
COVID-19 Rapid Antigen Test Kit (2-Pack)  $79 - can be used for two people. Completed via Telehealth. No need to schedule in advance.

Use your own test kit
https://lifecenters.ca/
Located out of Calgary, Alberta.
I have personally used this - single test - $20 CDN, each additional person up to 4, and additional $5. ($35 for 4 people)
You pay when you book. Can book in advance, but they do have same day availability. Completed via Google Meet. Can be used for Cruises.

Use your own Test Kit
https://www.azova.com/travelvideo/
$20 USD

*Testing Requirements for Travelling to the US

TESTING NO LONGER REQUIRED AS OF JUNE 12, 2022. *

[URL]https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/travelers/testing-international-air-travelers.html[/URL]

You will need to get a COVID-19 viral test (regardless of vaccination status or citizenship) no more than 1 day before you travel by air into the United States. You must show your negative result to the airline before you board your flight. Age 2 and up.

If you recently recovered from COVID-19, you may instead travel with documentation of recovery from COVID-19 (i.e., your positive COVID-19 viral test result on a sample taken no more than 90 days before the flight’s departure from a foreign country and a letter from a licensed healthcare provider or a public health official stating that you were cleared to travel).

The U.S. will accept a Viral Antigen Test (aka Rapid Antigen Test), in addition to other options listed on the CDC website. The test just has to be 1 day prior (so if you fly on a Saturday, your test can be anytime on Friday or before your flight on Saturday)

If your province does not have easily accessible options for Rapid Antigen Testing, there is an option you can purchase ahead of time online and do at home from Switch Health.
[URL]https://switchhealth.ca/en/partners/aeroplan#collectionKits[/URL]
Switch Health Rapid Antigen Test Kit ($79 for 2 tests)
Can share test with 2 travelers by adding additional traveler as dependent in your account. This allows you to take the test at the same time. Very smooth process, allow 30 minutes from start to finish.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

This is now a sticky


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

This is now a sticky


----------



## Donald - my hero

*@CanucksRock can you change the title of this thread to something along the lines of FAQs related to traveling from and returning to Canada ? The current one is a bit too specific in my mind.  

just need to let people know this is where to look for all the great information you've taken the time to compile in one very concise thread. Great job!!*


----------



## ottawamom

Thank you for pulling all that information together into one place @CanucksRock I must admit I was getting lost with all the various threads and keeping straight which one had whick discussion going on.

This is one stop shopping.


----------



## CanucksRock

Donald - my hero said:


> *can you change the title of this thread to something along the lines of FAQs related to traveling from and returning to Canada ? The current one is a bit too specific in my mind.  *



Better? I can beef it up with what you need to cross into the U.S. too; and crossing land border. I'll pull that info later today and add it. I definitely know we were getting lots of questions about how to test. I also thought better to keep specific to Orlando, as threads that intermixed Anaheim caused confusion because the test options are different.   (but I can combine if you guys wish, I'm only familiar w/ Orlando options as I have been there a few times during the Pandemic)


----------



## hdrolfe

CanucksRock said:


> Better? I can beef it up with what you need to cross into the U.S. too; and crossing land border. I'll pull that info later today and add it. I definitely know we were getting lots of questions about how to test. I also thought better to keep specific to Orlando, as threads that intermixed Anaheim caused confusion because the test options are different.   (but I can combine if you guys wish, I'm only familiar w/ Orlando options as I have been there a few times during the Pandemic)



Personally it would be nice to keep Orlando and Anaheim separate, whether in separate threads or clearly separated. 
The testing to leave Canada & go to the US seems to vary greatly by province in terms of what's available. I'm not sure how that could be organized.


----------



## CanucksRock

hdrolfe said:


> The testing to leave Canada & go to the US seems to vary greatly by province in terms of what's available. I'm not sure how that could be organized.


Yes, I still don’t understand why it’s relatively easy & cheap in Alberta & Ontario and not most elsewhere. But even with it being easy in Alberta, I chose to go with Switch Health, as I want to do the test early in the morning before checking in for my flight..just in case.

By the way people, check your health & wellness spending plans. I was able to claim the antigen test on my Wellness Spending. (Health Spending requires prescription)


----------



## hdrolfe

For the Switch tests... hopefully further clarity will be provided by Public Health

https://toronto.citynews.ca/2022/01...ry-covid-test-questioned-by-border-officials/


----------



## CanucksRock

hdrolfe said:


> For the Switch tests... hopefully further clarity will be provided by Public Health



Yes, looks like it’s OK if flying, but land border appears to have different rules as they specifically call out this…

Which, the SH was taken outside of Canada


----------



## accm

Does anyone know when Curative loads new appointment dates? I've been checking daily for a while, and haven't seen anything past Jan 23.


----------



## CanucksRock

accm said:


> Does anyone know when Curative loads new appointment dates? I've been checking daily for a while, and haven't seen anything past Jan 23.


I’m watching the same one - my guess is within the next couple days. The other site was down to a few days before it added multiple weeks at once.


----------



## accm

CanucksRock said:


> I’m watching the same one - my guess is within the next couple days. The other site was down to a few days before it added multiple weeks at once.


Hopefully it's before we leave for our trip, since I'll probably forget to look once we're down there. We already have the switch health tests, but wanted to book a backup just in case.


----------



## greenclan67

accm said:


> Does anyone know when Curative loads new appointment dates? I've been checking daily for a while, and haven't seen anything past Jan 23.


I am wondering thus as well. I need some apts for March 17th.


----------



## lpearl

accm said:


> Hopefully it's before we leave for our trip, since I'll probably forget to look once we're down there. We already have the switch health tests, but wanted to book a backup just in case.


At least I now know I'm not going crazy. I have a feeling we're all Hawaiian Rumble fans.


----------



## 4orm

People going soon, see that there's a new testing site set up near AK?


The link doesn't seem to want to post - it's a new item today on many different WDW news sites


----------



## CanucksRock

The Maingate one is in the "additional options" link I added above.  I just don't know if its Rapid PCR. With regular PCR tests taking multiple days, its better to go with a site that has Rapid PCR.


----------



## damo

CanucksRock said:


> The Maingate one is in the "additional options" link I added above.  I just don't know if its Rapid PCR. With regular PCR tests taking multiple days, its better to go with a site that has Rapid PCR.



Their website says rapid pcr.

https://www.osceola.org/core/fileparse.php/7599/urlt/Osceola-County-Test-Sites-220118.png
https://maingate-testing.as.me/schedule.php#


----------



## CanucksRock

damo said:


> Their website says rapid pcr.


It says Rapid; PCR ..the semi-colon being key here. I found an FAQ on TP from when this location did testing last year, and it was an regular Antigen Rapid test and/or a Lab PCR test that could take up to 5 days for results.  If anyone does go to this location, please report back your experience.

Fingers Crossed that Rumble adds more dates tomorrow. I'm pretty sure that's what happened with the Fortune Location (in that they added new dates on the Friday; when the current dates ended Sunday)


----------



## CanucksRock

Heads up - the Curative Fortune Road location cancelled appointments for next week. I wonder if they are low on test kits. So be sure to have backup plans! I know I personally plan on making a few reservations.


----------



## CanucksRock

Still no Rumble dates; but Walgreens is currently showing availability when they haven't been for weeks now. So, that is a positive sign I hope. 

I did the Switch Health Antigen test this morning. Very smooth and easy. Added travel companion as a dependent and we were able to do the tests together. Both Negative


----------



## ABCanada

Thank you for this thread.

We ordered the For Return to Canada: Lucira Check It COVID-19 Test Kit (LAMP/NAAT) for delivery to our hotel.  It was delivered the next day. For people concerned with test availability this is an option. Video observation appointments appear plentiful.  For delivery in the US, test with Video Observation is $89USD for 1 test, expiry date on tests we received - July 2022.  

Will update on how the actual testing goes when we use it a couple of weeks from now. (I believe they commit to results in 30 minutes.)
We received the voucher codes for the video observation by email immediately after ordering allowing us to schedule right away if we wanted to and shipping notification with tracking for the test kits on shipping.  They commit to next day delivery for orders before 10:30 am MST Mon-Fri.


----------



## Juventus

For the Switch;  I have my wife and 3 kids;  Can I have myself, my wife, and 3 friends buy the PCR kits with the $50 off Aeroplan deal and use those 3 kits bought buy my friends for my 3 kids.

In other words, is there any way for me to purchase 5 kits with each of them coming with the $50 discount?


----------



## lpearl

Hawaiin Rumble Curative spots just opened for Jan 24/25


----------



## ohtmeal

Juventus said:


> For the Switch;  I have my wife and 3 kids;  Can I have myself, my wife, and 3 friends buy the PCR kits with the $50 off Aeroplan deal and use those 3 kits bought buy my friends for my 3 kids.
> 
> In other words, is there any way for me to purchase 5 kits with each of them coming with the $50 discount?



you can by all five with one same aeroplan account if you want. I bought two with mine. Just change the number of items in the cart. Good luck.


----------



## Juventus

ohtmeal said:


> you can by all five with one same aeroplan account if you want. I bought two with mine. Just change the number of items in the cart. Good luck.


Thanks, but we're you able to get $50 off for each?


----------



## ohtmeal

Juventus said:


> Thanks, but we're you able to get $50 off for each?


Yes I was able to get $50 off for each


----------



## CdnCarrie

If you test positive in the test  72 hours before your flight do you have the quarantine for 5 or 10 days before flying?

State says 5 days ( NY) yet is Canada saying 10 days?


----------



## hdrolfe

CdnCarrie said:


> If you test positive in the test  72 hours before your flight do you have the quarantine for 5 or 10 days before flying?
> 
> State says 5 days ( NY) yet is Canada saying 10 days?



10 days, on the 11th you can return to Canada


----------



## Minniemoo15

CdnCarrie said:


> If you test positive in the test  72 hours before your flight do you have the quarantine for 5 or 10 days before flying?
> 
> State says 5 days ( NY) yet is Canada saying 10 days?


If I understand correctly, you isolate for 5 days in Florida … then you spend another 5 days in Florida, not needing to isolate but masked everywhere you go. Then on the 11th day you can fly home to Canada.


----------



## lpearl

Some new Hawaiian Rapids Curative appts opened.


----------



## accm

Does anyone have any experience with getting a PCR test at Walgreens? It says "results time varies", which isn't particularly specific.


----------



## damo

accm said:


> Does anyone have any experience with getting a PCR test at Walgreens? It says "results time varies", which isn't particularly specific.



You can get the ID Now test instead of the PCR test to get back to Canada.  It is a rapid test so the results are available same day.  Ours were ready within 2 hours.


----------



## accm

damo said:


> You can get the ID Now test instead of the PCR test to get back to Canada.  It is a rapid test so the results are available same day.  Ours were ready within 2 hours.


My dad is going to be going to Brazil afterwards, and they require a PCR or an antigen within 24hrs. I’m not sure if he’ll be able to get the antigen, so also looking into the PCR option.


----------



## damo

accm said:


> My dad is going to be going to Brazil afterwards, and they require a PCR or an antigen within 24hrs. I’m not sure if he’ll be able to get the antigen, so also looking into the PCR option.



I wouldn't trust getting a PCR from Walgreens within 24 hours.


----------



## KCMA

I think I just need to see it writing here…. To drive into the united states you DO NOT need to show or take any tests…. You just have to show proof of vaccine 

is this correct?


----------



## accm

damo said:


> I wouldn't trust getting a PCR from Walgreens within 24 hours.


Sorry, PCR is 72hr. It just would work better for our schedule than the rapid at the 24hr mark.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Question for the switch health pcr lamp test.  

I was trying to book an actual appointment time for our specific day that we want to do our tests.  But all I could find was get into a video cue to perform the actual test.   I feel like I'm missing something.  I thought we could book the appointment ahead of time.


----------



## ohtmeal

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Question for the switch health pcr lamp test.
> 
> I was trying to book an actual appointment time for our specific day that we want to do our tests.  But all I could find was get into a video cue to perform the actual test.   I feel like I'm missing something.  I thought we could book the appointment ahead of time.


I believe you don't book a specific time with them. They are available 24/7 so when you initiate your test, someone will join the call. Heard it takes about 5-10mins for them to join.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ohtmeal said:


> I believe you don't book a specific time with them. They are available 24/7 so when you initiate your test, someone will join the call. Heard it takes about 5-10mins for them to join.


Thanks.  I can go with that!  That way we can enjoy our evening on that day, and do our tests before heading to bed, or early the next morning.  I do have backup appointments withi curative incase something goes wrong with these tests.  Crossing my fingers this all works.


----------



## bcwife76

Disney cruise line is now offering tests for debarking passengers for their home countries. PCR test is $98 a person and you get the results within 2 hours.


----------



## Carolynleanne

Anyone had success with the free ones? Looking seriously at booking a trip for May but don’t want to pay $750 for testing for us all


----------



## Carolynleanne

So looks like ID Now at Walgreens is the way to go for a free test if you’ve got a car?


----------



## damo

Carolynleanne said:


> So looks like ID Now at Walgreens is the way to go for a free test if you’ve got a car?



Yup.  We've done it twice and it worked great both times.


----------



## Carolynleanne

damo said:


> Yup.  We've done it twice and it worked great both times.


Amazing! This is a game changer. I had never heard of this ID Now test and was nervous it wouldn’t work for Canada. Thank you!


----------



## isabellea

damo said:


> Yup.  We've done it twice and it worked great both times.



How long did it take to get the results? We are driving and right now our plan is to get tested on check out day at Walgreens, drive to the beach to stay one night so we can drive south to Ft Lauderdale at my parents condo (unoccupied) if we test positive for the 11 days or drive north back home. For that plan to work with the 72h window, we would need to get the results within 24-36h…


----------



## damo

isabellea said:


> How long did it take to get the results? We are driving and right now our plan is to get tested on check out day at Walgreens, drive to the beach to stay one night so we can drive south to Ft Lauderdale at my parents condo (unoccupied) if we test positive for the 11 days or drive north back home. For that plan to work with the 72h window, we would need to get the results within 24-36h…



It was about 2 hours.  It is a rapid test that they do in the store.


----------



## Carolynleanne

damo said:


> Yup.  We've done it twice and it worked great both times.


Did you have to provide insurance or give a specific response when getting tested? Or did you just say you’re a Canadian?


----------



## damo

Carolynleanne said:


> Did you have to provide insurance or give a specific response when getting tested? Or did you just say you’re a Canadian?



They don't ask.  You just check off that you have no insurance on the form.

I suggest you actually go to their website and experiment filling out the form and choosing locations and times now so that you won't have any confusion when the real time comes to do it.

You need to book your date 3 days in advance (that's the process right now but sometimes it is 7) and you need to book as soon as your date becomes available, and that could be midnight or else you run the risk of not getting your date.

We provided our drivers license for ID in the drive through.


----------



## Carolynleanne

damo said:


> They don't ask.  You just check off that you have no insurance on the form.
> 
> I suggest you actually go to their website and experiment filling out the form and choosing locations and times now so that you won't have any confusion when the real time comes to do it.
> 
> You need to book your date 3 days in advance (that's the process right now but sometimes it is 7) and you need to book as soon as your date becomes available, and that could be midnight or else you run the risk of not getting your date.
> 
> We provided our drivers license for ID in the drive through.


Thank you for your help!


----------



## CanucksRock

Just booked Walgreens for Thursday. Just asked for Name, DOB, ph#, email address, physical address (I used hotel I’m staying at). Booked 2 spots. I’ll report back how it goes.


----------



## isabellea

damo said:


> It was about 2 hours.  It is a rapid test that they do in the store.


That would be perfect! Thanks!


----------



## damo

isabellea said:


> That would be perfect! Thanks!



By "do in the store", I meant process in the store.  The actual test is done in the drive-through.


----------



## ellbell

The border requirments webpage has updated again.

It no longer states that people "may" get a fine. It clearly states that a positive test within 72 hours is not a valid test and to avoid being fined not to cross


----------



## Juventus

Some pages always said and continue to say 'may' and some do not...here's  a quote:

Based on your answers, you won’t be turned away at the land border, but you may be fined $5,000 per traveller (plus surcharges).

Elsewhere it states you need a quarantine  plan if you test positive.


----------



## iluvtheworld

ABCanada said:


> Thank you for this thread.
> 
> We ordered the For Return to Canada: Lucira Check It COVID-19 Test Kit (LAMP/NAAT) for delivery to our hotel.  It was delivered the next day. For people concerned with test availability this is an option. Video observation appointments appear plentiful.  For delivery in the US, test with Video Observation is $89USD for 1 test, expiry date on tests we received - July 2022.
> 
> Will update on how the actual testing goes when we use it a couple of weeks from now. (I believe they commit to results in 30 minutes.)
> We received the voucher codes for the video observation by email immediately after ordering allowing us to schedule right away if we wanted to and shipping notification with tracking for the test kits on shipping.  They commit to next day delivery for orders before 10:30 am MST Mon-Fri.



I am interested in hearing how this goes. When are you returning to Canada? Can you please share the link you used to order? Thank you!


----------



## CanucksRock

My cousins GF tested positive on rapid - sent them over to the Disney Maingate to get PCR - they gave no PCR due to snowstorm in Chicago  They did rapids there again. Same results as earlier today. Hopefully they find a place to get her a PCR today so she can fly home a week from Saturday. We have PCR tests booked at Walgreens tomorrow. As our 72 hour window does not start until 4:55pm


----------



## Hockeychic

damo said:


> Yup.  We've done it twice and it worked great both times.


Thanks for the info.    Which Walgreens did you go to?    Did you have to book?


----------



## Hockeychic

Carolynleanne said:


> So looks like ID Now at Walgreens is the way to go for a free test if you’ve got a car?


Is ID ok to get back into Canada?    I’ve never heard of that one.   Thank you


----------



## ellbell

Hockeychic said:


> Is ID ok to get back into Canada?    I’ve never heard of that one.   Thank you


It's the one I used to get back into Canada


----------



## CanucksRock

Hockeychic said:


> Is ID ok to get back into Canada?    I’ve never heard of that one.   Thank you


It is a NAAT test (molecular), yes it is accepted.

Rumble location is doing regular PCR right now, not Rapid. Curative must be out of rapid  PCR tests due to surge


----------



## ABCanada

iluvtheworld said:


> I am interested in hearing how this goes. When are you returning to Canada? Can you please share the link you used to order? Thank you!


We fly back Saturday.

Tested this evening.

They have an App you can download on your phone.  A phone might be awkward,  We travel with laptops and used those. An iPad would work as well.  After you purchase the kit with observation they send a link to set up an appointment (available 24/7).  You set up an account and log on for the scheduled time and are walked through the process.  (Basically - Wash hands; open package one, the device; insert batteries; open package two, vial; Insert vial gently in device; Open swab, do standard swab (both nostrils, 5 times around each) Insert swab in vial swish for the count of 15; close vial and push firmly into device.  Results display in 11-30 minutes, You upload a picture of the results. They call you back and view the results again and upload their Laboratory Results Certificate in you files on their system.  We provided picture ID when we signed up and they asked to show it again during the observation.

I followed the link from the first post https://www.azova.com/westjetswoop/

When you select "Purchase Self Testing" It gives you a location option.  As we were in the US already we selected US and purchased the "Lucira Check It COVID-19 Test Kit (LAMP/NAAT) Includes Video Observation"
Note when I followed the link today it looks like they are out of the Kits for delivery to the US and Hawaii. The Canadian delivery is still showing availability.  The cost is a bit higher and the delivery a bit slower but says 2 weekdays if ordered before 9am.  (US orders are next weekday.)  *Update:* The kits are available on Lucira website https://checkit.lucirahealth.com/ but not with next day shipping.  You would need to order the kit from Lucira and the video observation from the Azova link above.

Will update if there are any issues on Saturday. *Update* - No issues


----------



## KNovacovschi

Has anyone purchased the Switch test from AC and used it at Disney? I’m thinking of doing this as it just seems easier. We are flying into BUF and driving over the border. We used beeperMD in September and had a great experience but have heard nothing but negative things lately. We are going the beginning of March so not much time to decide.


----------



## Minniemoo15

KNovacovschi said:


> Has anyone purchased the Switch test from AC and used it at Disney? I’m thinking of doing this as it just seems easier. We are flying into BUF and driving over the border. We used beeperMD in September and had a great experience but have heard nothing but negative things lately. We are going the beginning of March so not much time to decide.


I’ve given myself a feb 15 to purchase the switch health tests for our early March trip. I’m still hoping the government loosens testing requirements before then but maybe I’m just dreaming.


----------



## KNovacovschi

Minniemoo15 said:


> I’ve given myself a feb 15 to purchase the switch health tests for our early March trip. I’m still hoping the government loosens testing requirements before then but maybe I’m just dreaming.



I also hope they don’t go on back order if we wait, apparently they had happened recently. I also want to order soon because I don’t want to pay for express shipping . But I am also hopeful for the change in testing requirements but not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Minniemoo15

KNovacovschi said:


> I also hope they don’t go on back order if we wait, apparently they had happened recently. I also want to order soon because I don’t want to pay for express shipping . But I am also hopeful for the change in testing requirements but not getting my hopes up.


Right ?! I feel like early March is such a touchy trip … it’s quite possible they loosen restrictions by then, but we’ve got to buy those tests in time! I really don’t want to shell out $600 if in the end a rapid test will do. Hence my self imposed Feb 15 deadline


----------



## Juventus

Can anyone confirm that the live online testing for the switch tests are available 24/7?

...and same as above we're heading out early March and waiting to see if any testing requirements change, though I doubt it.


----------



## hcortesis

KNovacovschi said:


> Has anyone purchased the Switch test from AC and used it at Disney? I’m thinking of doing this as it just seems easier. We are flying into BUF and driving over the border. We used beeperMD in September and had a great experience but have heard nothing but negative things lately. We are going the beginning of March so not much time to decide.



Ordered mine a couple of days ago.  Got notice today that they shipped.  This is a backup plan for my BeeperMD appt booked for March 16.


----------



## KNovacovschi

hcortesis said:


> Ordered mine a couple of days ago.  Got notice today that they shipped.  This is a backup plan for my BeeperMD appt booked for March 16.



Guess I better get my butt in gear and get it ordered. We arrive on Mar 6th and have beeperMD booked for Mar 10th early in the morning since our flight arrives at 10:40pm in Buffalo and I know we won't be crossing until around midnight. I hope it arrives on time.

EDIT: I just purchased one for my DH and I with free standard shipping, here's to hoping it comes before Mar 5th.


----------



## CanucksRock

The Curative PCR (non rapid) results come in a day or two. Friend went to the Rumble one - and had her result the next day.

Walgreens I had my result in 25 minutes…and was positive. Confirmed today with a rapid.

We have the Manulife Pandemic plan …after some back and forth, we were  able to confirm that a Covid Positive result from a “medical professional” is enough to start the claim.  It says we need to isolate for 10 days. Travelling companion also positive, so we can split the hotel stay to get a nice place with balcony & exterior entry. She is able to fly home a day before me because as soon as she tested positive on rapid we found her an appt with curative to get PCR. (I did my planned appt at Walgreens the next day, I was negative on rapid Wed morning / positive on PCR Thursday afternoon, positive on rapid today)

The good news ..we were at the end of a two week vacation. No regrets. I had no idea when I started this FAQ I would get all this first hand knowledge of the process


----------



## Minniemoo15

CanucksRock said:


> The Curative PCR (non rapid) results come in a day or two. Friend went to the Rumble one - and had her result the next day.
> 
> Walgreens I had my result in 25 minutes…and was positive. Confirmed today with a rapid.
> 
> We have the Manulife Pandemic plan …after some back and forth, we were  able to confirm that a Covid Positive result from a “medical professional” is enough to start the claim.  It says we need to isolate for 10 days. Travelling companion also positive, so we can split the hotel stay to get a nice place with balcony & exterior entry. She is able to fly home a day before me because as soon as she tested positive on rapid we found her an appt with curative to get PCR. (I did my planned appt at Walgreens the next day, I was negative on rapid Wed morning / positive on PCR Thursday afternoon, positive on rapid today)
> 
> The good news ..we were at the end of a two week vacation. No regrets. I had no idea when I started this FAQ I would get all this first hand knowledge of the process


Thanks for keeping us updated. I’m thinking through all scenarios for our March trip. If I’m going to test positive, I hope it’s at the end of our trip like yours! Did you have any symptoms to lead you to believe your Walgreens test may be positive  or was it a surprise ?


----------



## hcortesis

KNovacovschi said:


> Guess I better get my butt in gear and get it ordered. We arrive on Mar 6th and have beeperMD booked for Mar 10th early in the morning since our flight arrives at 10:40pm in Buffalo and I know we won't be crossing until around midnight. I hope it arrives on time.
> 
> EDIT: I just purchased one for my DH and I with free standard shipping, here's to hoping it comes before Mar 5th.



Mine arrived today (Friday).  I ordered them on Wednesday.  Took the free shipping option.  Might even order the rapid tests through them just to avoid going out for a test the day before we depart Canada.  Same price with them as a pharmacy.


----------



## Minniemoo15

hcortesis said:


> Mine arrived today (Friday).  I ordered them on Wednesday.  Took the free shipping option.  Might even order the rapid tests through them just to avoid going out for a test the day before we depart Canada.  Same price with them as a pharmacy.


Awesome .. I plan on ordering these soon for our early March trip and was wondering how long they were taking. We’ll have to do the rapids as well through switch since NB has very limited private options. Almost $900 in tests for the 4 of us… ugh. I keep hoping testing gets eased before we go, but I do need to order these soon.


----------



## hcortesis

Minniemoo15 said:


> Awesome .. I plan on ordering these soon for our early March trip and was wondering how long they were taking. We’ll have to do the rapids as well through switch since NB has very limited private options. Almost $900 in tests for the 4 of us… ugh. I keep hoping testing gets eased before we go, but I do need to order these soon.


They will ease the testing requirements right after you order and pay for yours. Lol.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

KNovacovschi said:


> Has anyone purchased the Switch test from AC and used it at Disney? I’m thinking of doing this as it just seems easier. We are flying into BUF and driving over the border. We used beeperMD in September and had a great experience but have heard nothing but negative things lately. We are going the beginning of March so not much time to decide.


I have ours getting ready to pack into our luggage.  We leave in 12 days    I will report back on how they worked for us.  

Side note,  I have booked back up curative appointments for the next day in case our results are inconclusive or something wonky.  Crossing my fingers it was money well spent, so we can do it from our hotel room, at a time that works best for us.


----------



## CanucksRock

Minniemoo15 said:


> Did you have any symptoms to lead you to believe your Walgreens test may be positive or was it a surprise ?


Surprise. I thought maybe it was because I accidentally touched my finger when putting the swab in the package. But rapid confirmed I was positive. Still no clear symptoms yet. Hoping it stays that way, but I know it could change.


----------



## KNovacovschi

hcortesis said:


> Mine arrived today (Friday).  I ordered them on Wednesday.  Took the free shipping option.  Might even order the rapid tests through them just to avoid going out for a test the day before we depart Canada.  Same price with them as a pharmacy.



Glad to know they came quick. Yeah that would be a good idea with the antigen test. We are flying out of BUF this time so no need to test beforehand.


----------



## hdrolfe

CanucksRock said:


> The Curative PCR (non rapid) results come in a day or two. Friend went to the Rumble one - and had her result the next day.
> 
> Walgreens I had my result in 25 minutes…and was positive. Confirmed today with a rapid.
> 
> We have the Manulife Pandemic plan …after some back and forth, we were  able to confirm that a Covid Positive result from a “medical professional” is enough to start the claim.  It says we need to isolate for 10 days. Travelling companion also positive, so we can split the hotel stay to get a nice place with balcony & exterior entry. She is able to fly home a day before me because as soon as she tested positive on rapid we found her an appt with curative to get PCR. (I did my planned appt at Walgreens the next day, I was negative on rapid Wed morning / positive on PCR Thursday afternoon, positive on rapid today)
> 
> The good news ..we were at the end of a two week vacation. No regrets. I had no idea when I started this FAQ I would get all this first hand knowledge of the process



I am so sorry you tested positive, I hope the symptoms remain mild or nonexistent. I am interested to know how the Manulife Pandemic plan works out, my next trip isn't until May and I hope testing requirements will be gone by then, but if not I plan to get that coverage. 

At least you get to enjoy the nicer weather for some extra day I guess. And I am sure you are glad you got the insurance too.


----------



## KNovacovschi

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I have ours getting ready to pack into our luggage.  We leave in 12 days    I will report back on how they worked for us.
> 
> Side note,  I have booked back up curative appointments for the next day in case our results are inconclusive or something wonky.  Crossing my fingers it was money well spent, so we can do it from our hotel room, at a time that works best for us.



That would be great, thank you.  The reason we liked beeperMD in September was that they came to our room but with all the negative reviews lately I'm scared that something will happen, I do have them booked though.


----------



## ellbell

Has anyone heard this yet

https://globalnews.ca/news/8590971/...iewing-border-measures-as-omicron-wave-eases/


----------



## KNovacovschi

ellbell said:


> Has anyone heard this yet
> 
> https://globalnews.ca/news/8590971/...iewing-border-measures-as-omicron-wave-eases/



I seen that last night but have a feeling that they may not ease them before March break but who knows anymore.


----------



## hcortesis

ellbell said:


> Has anyone heard this yet
> 
> https://globalnews.ca/news/8590971/...iewing-border-measures-as-omicron-wave-eases/



Holy Cow.


----------



## greenclan67

KNovacovschi said:


> I seen that last night but have a feeling that they may not ease them before March break but who knows anymore.


I can't see it either. But who knows.


----------



## ellbell

KNovacovschi said:


> I seen that last night but have a feeling that they may not ease them before March break but who knows anymore.


I'm just happy they are discussing it.


----------



## pigletto

It‘s coming for Spring I think. Whether that’s in time for March Break or not remains to be seen but I think it could be. Nothing they say in those official updates is by accident, I think we are about to see some loosening of restrictions.


----------



## azrivest

Just to confirm because things change so quickly...

Walgreen's offers the ID NOW test, for which results come in less than 24 hours, but CVS only offers the 1-3 day PCR test.

Correct?

I have SwitchHealth LAMP test kits, yet still looking to book a backup for our trip in the first week of March. TIA!

(Was hoping to book them in advance but guess I'll just have to suck it up and book them 3 days out.)


----------



## Juventus

I'm  thinking they will ANNOUNCE a claw back to reentry testing at the beginning of March break which will take effect a few days after the announcement.  That way the deterance for traveling during the break still happens (and of course I would have already spent and wasted $750 on the Switch test kits...).


----------



## KNovacovschi

ellbell said:


> I'm just happy they are discussing it.



Oh I agree 100% just don’t think it will be as soon as I would like it, lol


----------



## KNovacovschi

Juventus said:


> I'm  thinking they will ANNOUNCE a claw back to reentry testing at the beginning of March break which will take effect a few days after the announcement.  That way the deterance for traveling during the break still happens (and of course I would have already spent and wasted $750 on the Switch test kits...).



This is what I think as well and because I bought the switch tests I’m hoping after March 12th it comes into effect.


----------



## CanucksRock

azrivest said:


> Walgreen's offers the ID NOW test, for which results come in less than 24 hours, but CVS only offers the 1-3 day PCR test.



Correct. I had no issue getting an appt at the Walgreens location I wanted 3 days in advance.  All results came within the hour.


----------



## hdrolfe

I imagine they will wait to make changes after March. To deter travel over the break. But that could also just be me hoping things change by May.


----------



## azrivest

hdrolfe said:


> I imagine they will wait to make changes after March. To deter travel over the break. But that could also just be me hoping things change by May.



I agree. Dr Tam and Dr Njoo didn't really open the door to loosening any travel restrictions soon in their press conference yesterday. I also think they'll wait until after school breaks to change anything.


----------



## greenclan67

azrivest said:


> I agree. Dr Tam and Dr Njoo didn't really open the door to loosening anything up soon in their press conference yesterday. I also think they'll wait until after school breaks to change anything.


I believe right now, they are "opening" up more on the 21st of Feb and then next on March 14th. Which would deter people from leaving. I am flying from Buffalo and can flex my day home within 5 days, so I can try to make it work if they drop testing for coming back.


----------



## Wendylet

KNovacovschi said:


> Has anyone purchased the Switch test from AC and used it at Disney? I’m thinking of doing this as it just seems easier. We are flying into BUF and driving over the border. We used beeperMD in September and had a great experience but have heard nothing but negative things lately. We are going the beginning of March so not much time to decide.


I purchased the tests through AC before two trips I recently took. Went to Disneyland in December and then Hawaii just a couple weeks ago. The kits work really well. One thing though. Please check your link to your ASMO account before you travel. I had a problem with my login in California where the correct screen would not pop up after I logged in. I was then unable to do my test as I couldn’t log in to my account to be able to receive my test results properly. After logging in you should have a screen that asks if you received a kit when entering Canada and you reply no and then it opens up to creating a test. When mine wouldn’t do this and my daughters did I had to scramble for a test at City Hall the next morning at 8 am. I got this fixed after returning and was told it was a glitch with some accounts. The only way to fix it was to have them cancel my account and then I signed  up again. Everything worked perfectly in Hawaii. Wait time to connect was only five minutes each time. It does take 20-30 minutes for the result to show up on the test machine so allow for this extra time. At that point you have to send a photo of the result into them and they fire back the official paperwork you need for the return to Canada. I would also suggest using your data and not wifi as my daughter had a terrible time with her connection and couldn’t hear and the picture was very choppy so it was a bit of a struggle but she got it done. No problems in Hawaii though. One other thing, open your kit and set everything out on the table in front of you. Have Kleenex, hand sanitizer and all pieces from the kit before making your call. Do not put batteries into the test machine until you are told to do so from the nurse. I did that early and then we had the terrible connection problems and by the time that was corrected the test machine timed out and the kit was ruined. As you can tell I learned a lot! Any questions just let me know!


----------



## CanucksRock

My mom said almost everyone on YEG flight from Florida was tested at the airport. I’m guessing those that did not were previous positives. She planned to rapid test today regardless. This just means she can’t go to work until she gets results…not that she cares. 

Meanwhile in Orlando…  Curative Lab PCR tests (not rapid) take about 36 hours. You are able to track and see when the lab receives your specimen, when testing starts, and your result.


----------



## KNovacovschi

Wendylet said:


> I purchased the tests through AC before two trips I recently took. Went to Disneyland in December and then Hawaii just a couple weeks ago. The kits work really well. One thing though. Please check your link to your ASMO account before you travel. I had a problem with my login in California where the correct screen would not pop up after I logged in. I was then unable to do my test as I couldn’t log in to my account to be able to receive my test results properly. After logging in you should have a screen that asks if you received a kit when entering Canada and you reply no and then it opens up to creating a test. When mine wouldn’t do this and my daughters did I had to scramble for a test at City Hall the next morning at 8 am. I got this fixed after returning and was told it was a glitch with some accounts. The only way to fix it was to have them cancel my account and then I signed  up again. Everything worked perfectly in Hawaii. Wait time to connect was only five minutes each time. It does take 20-30 minutes for the result to show up on the test machine so allow for this extra time. At that point you have to send a photo of the result into them and they fire back the official paperwork you need for the return to Canada. I would also suggest using your data and not wifi as my daughter had a terrible time with her connection and couldn’t hear and the picture was very choppy so it was a bit of a struggle but she got it done. No problems in Hawaii though. One other thing, open your kit and set everything out on the table in front of you. Have Kleenex, hand sanitizer and all pieces from the kit before making your call. Do not put batteries into the test machine until you are told to do so from the nurse. I did that early and then we had the terrible connection problems and by the time that was corrected the test machine timed out and the kit was ruined. As you can tell I learned a lot! Any questions just let me know!



Thank you for this. I already created the account because it directed me to at time of purchase but have not received the tests yet, should I create a new account once I have them? Also does each person have to create an account or can it all be done via my account?


----------



## hcortesis

KNovacovschi said:


> Thank you for this. I already created the account because it directed me to at time of purchase but have not received the tests yet, should I create a new account once I have them? Also does each person have to create an account or can it all be done via my account?



Received our test kits this week.  My wife and I both made an account.  Hoping we can do both of us during one call.


----------



## Wendylet

KNovacovschi said:


> Thank you for this. I already created the account because it directed me to at time of purchase but have not received the tests yet, should I create a new account once I have them? Also does each person have to create an account or can it all be done via my account?


No you wouldn’t have to create a new account once receiving the tests. I created my account before I had mine. I would just test your account to make sure it looks as though it will open correctly in destination. If you want to complete more than one test in one call you must have only one account that lists the other people as dependents. If you have multiple accounts each one is done separately, separate call for each one. That’s not really much of a problem though as the wait time was so low.


----------



## Wendylet

hcortesis said:


> Received our test kits this week.  My wife and I both made an account.  Hoping we can do both of us during one call.


As you have two accounts each test must be done separately. The only way this can be done in one call is if you have one account with others listed as dependents, one of which can be your spouse.


----------



## Chip#1

Did our Switch Health tests this past week for both Rapid into the US and LAMP to come home from DL (7am and 11pm for anyone wondering times; I’ve asked a few times and they always say 24/7). While DH and I both have separate accounts (we test at our respective at home work stations for Rapid tests) I added him as a dependent to my account for the LAMP test. Used SH for the last 2 trips and won’t be going back to figuring out where to test again; very slick and easy. I agree with not using wifi (I never do in hotels) and we just used our phones; zero connectivity issues and they had no issues observing us during testing. Head out again next month to San Antonio— will be taking them with us again.


----------



## Wendylet

Yes our experience was easy as well. I did forget to mention in preparation to have either your DL or passport with you as they will ask for that to do a visual check you are who you say you are.


----------



## dlhdisney

Wendylet said:


> Yes our experience was easy as well. I did forget to mention in preparation to have either your DL or passport with you as they will ask for that to do a visual check you are who you say you are.


Where do you place your testing kits when flying?   Do they go in a carry on or checked bags?


----------



## Wendylet

dlhdisney said:


> Where do you place your testing kits when flying?   Do they go in a carry on or checked bags?


We have always put them in carry on. Just worried about how they might be thrown about and then possibly being crushed by that. There has never been any issue with carry on.


----------



## hcortesis

Wendylet said:


> As you have two accounts each test must be done separately. The only way this can be done in one call is if you have one account with others listed as dependents, one of which can be your spouse.



Thanks and Darn.  Saw an image of a baby carriage beside the word "dependant" and thought that meant children only


----------



## hcortesis

Wendylet said:


> As you have two accounts each test must be done separately. The only way this can be done in one call is if you have one account with others listed as dependents, one of which can be your spouse.



Ok, done.  Simple and fast


----------



## Wendylet

hcortesis said:


> Ok, done.  Simple and fast


Excellent. I hope you have a wonderful trip. We have a large trip planned for 10 of us in May to wdw and I am desperately hoping not to have to purchase the test kits for the 8 of us that would need to be tested! It is very convenient but super expensive!


----------



## KNovacovschi

Wendylet said:


> No you wouldn’t have to create a new account once receiving the tests. I created my account before I had mine. I would just test your account to make sure it looks as though it will open correctly in destination. If you want to complete more than one test in one call you must have only one account that lists the other people as dependents. If you have multiple accounts each one is done separately, separate call for each one. That’s not really much of a problem though as the wait time was so low.



Ok perfect. I will wait until I receive the tests and then add him as a dependent and the tests. Thank you.


----------



## ellbell

More good news?

https://www.ctvnews.ca/mobile/polit...esent-plan-to-end-covid-19-mandates-1.5776015


----------



## Wendylet

Might bode well for the travel industry!


----------



## Juventus

Whem available timeslots are shown when booking id-now tests at Walgreens, there are usually more that one test available per timeslot, correct?
Meaning that for a family of five, there is a chance I could book them all for the same timeslot?
And is there no way around  booking them one at a time?


----------



## damo

Juventus said:


> Whem available timeslots are shown when booking id-now tests at Walgreens, there are usually more that one test available per timeslot, correct?
> Meaning that for a family of five, there is a chance I could book them all for the same timeslot?
> And is there no way around  booking them one at a time?



No, one at a time.  You have to have one slot for each person.  However, they will do them all at one time.

We managed to get three slots in a row but we were all tested in the first slot.


----------



## spewey

What worries me is a lot of what those advocating for change are focussing on is the “removal of the PCR test to return“. They mention the expense and difficulty in booking them abroad. (All true, but as those on the DIS know a PCR test is NOT required to return to Canada. A molecular test is, and for those who can book through Walgreens they are fast and free).

So I fear that they’ll announce a switch that allows for antigen tests - but keeps the requirement TO test. And that frankly helps very little, when the real concern is not actually what type of test you take but rather the consequences of a positive result. As long as there is a chance you will be stuck outside the country for an unplanned 14 days in isolation I can’t imagine many people deciding to resume travelling.


----------



## ohtmeal

We recently did Switch Health LAMP tests to come back to Canada. Tested at 5pm in our hotel while we cooled off. Took about 35 minutes in total for the test and official results. 
Switch Health is available 24/7. You initiate a call and someone joins your call within ~5minutes. 
Add anyone in your party as your dependents so that you can test at the same time. I added my wife as a dependant and we got tested together (nurse said it helps to have both people in the same camera view). 
Read the manual before starting the call and all will be smooth. 

If we ever travel again while tests are required, we will be using Switch Health again. It saved our time for the parks tremendously. Also, it was like doing a chemistry lab in high school. Really fun!


----------



## damo

spewey said:


> What worries me is a lot of what those advocating for change are focussing on is the “removal of the PCR test to return“. They mention the expense and difficulty in booking them abroad. (All true, but as those on the DIS know a PCR test is NOT required to return to Canada. A molecular test is, and for those who can book through Walgreens they are fast and free).
> 
> So I fear that they’ll announce a switch that allows for antigen tests - but keeps the requirement TO test. And that frankly helps very little, when the real concern is not actually what type of test you take but rather the consequences of a positive result. As long as there is a chance you will be stuck outside the country for an unplanned 14 days in isolation I can’t imagine many people deciding to resume travelling.



Their language makes it sounds like all testing, though.

https://www.cp24.com/news/doctors-a...o-end-covid-19-testing-requirements-1.5776505
"The Canadian Travel and Tourism Roundtable is joining a group of doctors to demand the federal government end all COVID-19 testing requirements for passengers.

In a statement Thursday, the organization says current travel rules are “obsolete” and out of step with other countries that have removed mandatory testing measures, including the United Kingdom, Switzerland and Denmark."

“Canada's airports join the Canadian Travel and Tourism Roundtable in calling on the federal government to lay out a plan with a clear timeline for removing travel restrictions, including removing all testing and isolation requirements and blanket travel advisories,” Canadian Airports Council interim president Monette Pasher said in a news release.


----------



## spewey

damo said:


> Their language makes it sounds like all testing, though.
> 
> https://www.cp24.com/news/doctors-a...o-end-covid-19-testing-requirements-1.5776505
> "The Canadian Travel and Tourism Roundtable is joining a group of doctors to demand the federal government end all COVID-19 testing requirements for passengers.
> 
> In a statement Thursday, the organization says current travel rules are “obsolete” and out of step with other countries that have removed mandatory testing measures, including the United Kingdom, Switzerland and Denmark."
> 
> “Canada's airports join the Canadian Travel and Tourism Roundtable in calling on the federal government to lay out a plan with a clear timeline for removing travel restrictions, including removing all testing and isolation requirements and blanket travel advisories,” Canadian Airports Council interim president Monette Pasher said in a news release.



Yes, that language is clear, and encouraging. But many others - health officials and travel advocates - are using the terms "an end to *PCR testing* to return". I fear that will be picked up on, and the feds will reply - "Sure - you can now use antigen tests, just like the U.S.!" - and many folks will think geez, that's wonderful, when in fact the biggest hurdle remains in place.


----------



## Minniemoo15

https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/pcr-test-travel-canada-1.6347334


“*Ottawa close to removing pre-arrival COVID-19 test for fully vaccinated Canadians: sources”*

OMG!! Here’s hoping !!


----------



## spewey

Yes - fingers crossed! But that article is the one that quotes several doctors that insist testing must stay in place - indefinitely. They just say allow antigens - which again to me does basically nothing.


----------



## hdrolfe

spewey said:


> Yes - fingers crossed! But that article is the one that quotes several doctors that insist testing must stay in place - indefinitely. They just say allow antigens - which again to me does basically nothing.



This is my worry. Hopefully it will be remove all tests but who knows what will be decided, so far all my guesses have been totally wrong this whole pandemic lol.


----------



## pigletto

But the antigens are so much cheaper and easier to do while on vacation. My sister lives in Florida and says you can walk into any store and buy them. I think it would make travel so much easier.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

pigletto said:


> But the antigens are so much cheaper and easier to do while on vacation. My sister lives in Florida and says you can walk into any store and buy them. I think it would make travel so much easier.


Fingers crossed.  And hopefully they are stocked for us to walk in and buy them for the first little while of the changes.


----------



## KNovacovschi

ohtmeal said:


> We recently did Switch Health LAMP tests to come back to Canada. Tested at 5pm in our hotel while we cooled off. Took about 35 minutes in total for the test and official results.
> Switch Health is available 24/7. You initiate a call and someone joins your call within ~5minutes.
> Add anyone in your party as your dependents so that you can test at the same time. I added my wife as a dependant and we got tested together (nurse said it helps to have both people in the same camera view).
> Read the manual before starting the call and all will be smooth.
> 
> If we ever travel again while tests are required, we will be using Switch Health again. It saved our time for the parks tremendously. Also, it was like doing a chemistry lab in high school. Really fun!



Thank you for this update. We just received our tests in the mail the other day and we are there in 3 weeks. I’m glad to hear they are 24/7 and not that long of a wait to get through to someone as I’ve heard it can be a long wait. Now just have to figure out timing, lol.


----------



## KNovacovschi

pigletto said:


> But the antigens are so much cheaper and easier to do while on vacation. My sister lives in Florida and says you can walk into any store and buy them. I think it would make travel so much easier.



I would prefer not tests but would be ok with rapid antigen tests. Just makes it easier to do day trips again.


----------



## spewey

pigletto said:


> But the antigens are so much cheaper and easier to do while on vacation. My sister lives in Florida and says you can walk into any store and buy them. I think it would make travel so much easier.



I get that perhaps obtaining a test in some circumstances "may" be easier (we've never had an issue using Walgreens' rapid tests for travel from several States) - but to me the barrier still remains the potential positive result and resulting weeks of isolation in a foreign country.


----------



## hcortesis

Date I have heard is March 01 for changes.  But this is totally unofficial.  We'll see.

We received our outgoing tests today with Switch Health so we now have outbound and inbound tests.  But it won't bother me at all if these get waisted


----------



## spewey

KNovacovschi said:


> I would prefer not tests but would be ok with rapid antigen tests. Just makes it easier to do day trips again.


I realize I'm now the anti-anything-to-do-with-testing guy, but this is my question (and it's not just theoretical - my sister lives in Windsor, and my brother just across the river in Detroit). You cross the land border for a day trip - shopping, see friends, whatever - and take an antigen test (somehow? not sure how this would work) before you come back. But if it's positive, your "day trip" is now you trapped for 14 days unable to return. So for any quick jaunt over the border means you should plan for that - two weeks of clothing, toiletries, etc and hope to find a hotel as well.
Of course, they can't stop you from coming back - but then there's that little issue of the thousands of dollars in fines you could face. That hasn't changed either.


----------



## Minniemoo15

spewey said:


> I realize I'm now the anti-anything-to-do-with-testing guy, but this is my question (and it's not just theoretical - my sister lives in Windsor, and my brother just across the river in Detroit). You cross the land border for a day trip - shopping, see friends, whatever - and take an antigen test (somehow? not sure how this would work) before you come back. But if it's positive, your "day trip" is now you trapped for 14 days unable to return. So for any quick jaunt over the border means you should plan for that - two weeks of clothing, toiletries, etc and hope to find a hotel as well.
> Of course, they can't stop you from coming back - but then there's that little issue of the thousands of dollars in fines you could face. That hasn't changed either.


Right now there is a 10 day waiting period to come back to Canada after a positive test. But let’s see what next week’s announcement will bring. Maybe they will update  it to be more in line with the provincial guidelines (most provinces are 5 days?) if they do decide to keep the rapid antigen.


----------



## spewey

Oh yes, sorry - I should have said 10 days. But frankly, even knowing you could get stuck across the border for just five days is probably enough to stop most people from driving to Buffalo to hit the malls


----------



## pigletto

I’m going to choose to be cautiously optimistic for our May trip at this point. It’s the first hint of good news in awhile.


----------



## HeatherLassell

pigletto said:


> I’m going to choose to be cautiously optimistic for our May trip at this point. It’s the first hint of good news in awhile.


Ditto!


----------



## ellbell

spewey said:


> I realize I'm now the anti-anything-to-do-with-testing guy, but this is my question (and it's not just theoretical - my sister lives in Windsor, and my brother just across the river in Detroit). You cross the land border for a day trip - shopping, see friends, whatever - and take an antigen test (somehow? not sure how this would work) before you come back. But if it's positive, your "day trip" is now you trapped for 14 days unable to return. So for any quick jaunt over the border means you should plan for that - two weeks of clothing, toiletries, etc and hope to find a hotel as well.
> Of course, they can't stop you from coming back - but then there's that little issue of the thousands of dollars in fines you could face. That hasn't changed either.


Funny thing is that in this scenario you didn't catch the virus on your day trip. You would have had to have been exposed before you even left.


----------



## Hockeychic

Just had on the news they should announce next week tests will no longer be required for those vaccinated effective the end of the month…….could be random tests.    We are driving across the border and flying out of Buffalo so very happy if this is true.


----------



## Juventus

Hockeychic said:


> Just had on the news they should announce next week tests will no longer be required for those vaccinated effective the end of the month…….could be random tests.    We are driving across the border and flying out of Buffalo so very happy if this is true.


Awesome! Source?


----------



## Silvermist999

CTV is reporting that PCR testing could be gone by month end, 

https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/coron...ted-canadian-travellers-source-says-1.5778453


----------



## spewey

CTV is reporting a “government source” has told them the molecular test requirement will soon go away - to be replaced by an antigen requirement.

This, to me, if true is awful news. I think they can spin this as an improvement and plan to keep it in place indefinitely. But any testing is a massive burden for travel as the risks of getting stuck abroad are so huge.

And frankly, for many - and I understand not all - you might as well stick with the free, easy to book, rapid molecular Walgreens tests. I know we will.


----------



## Juventus

Silvermist999 said:


> CTV is reporting that PCR testing could be gone by month end,
> 
> https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/coron...ted-canadian-travellers-source-says-1.5778453


Beautiful.  Thanks! I don't think CBC nor the national post were quite as specific.  Though I was gleaming.


----------



## Hockeychic

Juventus said:


> Awesome! Source?


CP24


----------



## Hockeychic

The thing I didn’t understand for those driving across the border is they would have to let us back in the country even if positive.    I plan on working from home for the 2 weeks after we return anyways to keep my coworker safe.


----------



## ellbell

spewey said:


> CTV is reporting a “government source” has told them the molecular test requirement will soon go away - to be replaced by an antigen requirement.
> 
> This, to me, if true is awful news. I think they can spin this as an improvement and plan to keep it in place indefinitely. But any testing is a massive burden for travel as the risks of getting stuck abroad are so huge.
> 
> And frankly, for many - and I understand not all - you might as well stick with the free, easy to book, rapid molecular Walgreens tests. I know we will.


The ctv article reads upon arrival which means you wouldn't be stuck out of the country.


----------



## damo

Hockeychic said:


> CP24



The CP24 report I am seeing just says it will be replaced by antigen when you return to Canada.

https://www.cp24.com/news/federal-g...y-vaxxed-canadian-travellers-source-1.5777901
That sounds like it is going to be very time consuming when you are returning.


----------



## hdrolfe

rapid antigen on arrival would be slow in airports but i guess that depends if they are being done there or handed out to do at home like the switch tests. Either way, at least you are home to do it!


----------



## KNovacovschi

I'm thinking, and I could be totally wrong, is that they will go back at first to the way it was for a whopping 2.5 weeks, no test requirement if you are out of the country for less then 72 hrs and if they remove PCR they will change it to antigen. I don't see them getting rid of testing all at once especially just before March Break. Of course all this only if you are vaccinated.


----------



## TropicalDIS

ellbell said:


> The ctv article reads upon arrival which means you wouldn't be stuck out of the country.



That's what I am reading as well,  which is good news. Question would be do you do the anti-gen at the airport on arrival, or is it take home?

Be interested to hear what they say next week!


----------



## spewey

Ok Mr. Doom and Gloom here is feeling a bit better. Testing on arrival (even better if just random to track new variants) is just fine in my books


----------



## spewey

Aaaand now it seems again all they’re considering is allowing antigen tests, but keeping the requirements to be negative to get on a plane or drive back (you can cross of course by land if positive but you could face massive fines).

I am not pessimistic by nature, but my gut strongly says if they do this it will remain in place for a loooooong time, meaning effectively travel will remain a logistical nightmare for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Momloveshockey

We bought the Switch health PCR lamp tests for our upcoming trip. Paid over $500 for the three tests so I am using them to get on the plane to come home. Or maybe I will just stay in the sunshine and heat…. 19 days until Disney time!!


----------



## CanucksRock

I fly home today! Very long travel day due to layover in Toronto. No issues checking into flight. They checked my ArriveCan & my positive result from 10 days ago. Back in Orlando in a short 6 1/2 weeks from now for a short 4 night trip. (This trip turned in 22 nights)


----------



## KNovacovschi

Momloveshockey said:


> We bought the Switch health PCR lamp tests for our upcoming trip. Paid over $500 for the three tests so I am using them to get on the plane to come home. Or maybe I will just stay in the sunshine and heat…. 19 days until Disney time!!



Yeah we bought 2 and now I'm kicking myself for buying them so soon, lol. 21 days for us.


----------



## CanucksRock

Zero issues returning to Canada. For context, It has been 10 days since my positive test. (Tested Feb 3, returning Feb 13)

Everything was filled out in ArriveCan App/Check in. At MCO (Westjet) I was asked to show my ArriveCan confirmation and my positive test result (mine was Walgreens). At Customs in Toronto, I breezed right on through (Nexus) …no questions. Green sticker on my passport. After leaving Customs a person asked to see sticker on my passport - I assume this is the point they divert people for testing. She told me I could go on. That was it.

Next up …filling in Manulife Claim forms. Hope that goes as smooth… (it’s insurance - my hopes are low)


----------



## hcortesis

CanucksRock said:


> Zero issues returning to Canada. For context, It has been 10 days since my positive test. (Tested Feb 3, returning Feb 10)
> 
> Everything was filled out in ArriveCan App/Check in. At MCO (Westjet) I was asked to show my ArriveCan confirmation and my positive test result (mine was Walgreens). At Customs in Toronto, I breezed right on through (Nexus) …no questions. Green sticker on my passport. After leaving Customs a person asked to see sticker on my passport - I assume this is the point they divert people for testing. She told me I could go on. That was it.
> 
> Next up …filling in Manulife Claim forms. Hope that goes as smooth… (it’s insurance - my hopes are low)


Are you saying you flew home seven days after testing positive?


----------



## CanucksRock

hcortesis said:


> Are you saying you flew home seven days after testing positive?


Oops! I’ll edit. I’m flying home today Feb 13.


----------



## hcortesis

CanucksRock said:


> Oops! I’ll edit. I’m flying home today Feb 13.


Ok thanks.  Because I have booked a (second) return flight for 10 days after our scheduled test in March.  Was hoping maybe it had changed to


----------



## CanucksRock

hcortesis said:


> Ok thanks.  Because I have booked a (second) return flight for 10 days after our scheduled test in March.  Was hoping maybe it had changed to


Westjet changed my return flight - no charge - even with it being a companion fare flight.  Even answered the call within 20 mins to make the change. (I called the day before my original return flight)


----------



## mamaofsix

spewey said:


> Aaaand now it seems again all they’re considering is allowing antigen tests, but keeping the requirements to be negative to get on a plane or drive back (you can cross of course by land if positive but you could face massive fines).
> 
> I am not pessimistic by nature, but my gut strongly says if they do this it will remain in place for a loooooong time, meaning effectively travel will remain a logistical nightmare for the foreseeable future.


If this is helpful, we have had quite a number of friends who have tested positive and come across the land border with no fines at all in the past few weeks.  I've heard so many first hand reports, that I have absolutely zero worries that we might be fined if one of my party tests positive before crossing.


----------



## KCMA

mamaofsix said:


> If this is helpful, we have had quite a number of friends who have tested positive and come across the land border with no fines at all in the past few weeks.  I've heard so many first hand reports, that I have absolutely zero worries that we might be fined if one of my party tests positive before crossing.


I have heard the same in regards to the land border (we drive so I don’t read up to much on the flying requirements) I believe if you show up and you are 100% honest about the positive test.. have a documented quarantine plan in place and understand that you will be contacted a few times to ensure your following your plan and have all your arrivcan ready and filled you will not be fined .. just like crossing during pre Covid times, if you show up unorganized and argumentative/uncooperative you will have a tougher time getting through with no issues


----------



## spewey

mamaofsix said:


> If this is helpful, we have had quite a number of friends who have tested positive and come across the land border with no fines at all in the past few weeks.  I've heard so many first hand reports, that I have absolutely zero worries that we might be fined if one of my party tests positive before crossing.


Yep, I get that - I would make the same assumption. That's why we're driving to New York City for March break - we feel confident returning by land - but assuming testing is still in place, not by air.
I know we here on the DIS are battle-hardened, experienced and often obsessive travelers with back-up plans to our back-up plans. But most people aren't. What I've been pointing out with my (frequent) posts on this topic is that nearly all Canadians who want to travel outside of the country will probably fly, and of if it's not to the States will HAVE to fly. So if there's an assumption out there that by switching from molecular to antigen but retaining the mandates that that will boost the travel industry or help people "get their lives back" - there's going to be a lot of disappointed folks once they figure out the risks remain the same.


----------



## mamaofsix

spewey said:


> Yep, I get that - I would make the same assumption. That's why we're driving to New York City for March break - we feel confident returning by land - but assuming testing is still in place, not by air.
> I know we here on the DIS are battle-hardened, experienced and often obsessive travelers with back-up plans to our back-up plans. But most people aren't. What I've been pointing out with my (frequent) posts on this topic is that nearly all Canadians who want to travel outside of the country will probably fly, and of if it's not to the States will HAVE to fly. So if there's an assumption out there that by switching from molecular to antigen but retaining the mandates that that will boost the travel industry or help people "get their lives back" - there's going to be a lot of disappointed folks once they figure out the risks remain the same.


100%.  I agree.  And all the gov't is really doing is handing our Canadian airline's travel income over to U.S. companies . . . because so many people will simply drive across the border and fly in and out of a U.S. airport to avoid testing.


----------



## CanucksRock

As of February 28, Antigen test will be accepted. I updated the FAQ with the Disney Maingate location as they provide free Antigen Tests.


----------



## TropicalDIS

Anyone ordered the Switch antigens with express shipping? How fast do you truly get it?


----------



## PalmettoPath

KNovacovschi said:


> Yeah we bought 2 and now I'm kicking myself for buying them so soon, lol. 21 days for us.


We have them too and I actually don't mind because we'll do the RT LAMP tests 72 hours before (assuming that's still the rule) and then if negative you have peace of mind for the rest of your trip (versus stressing up until 24 hours before). So I don't mind that -- at least it's a silver lining for the (now) additional cost.


----------



## sdm513

TropicalDIS said:


> Anyone ordered the Switch antigens with express shipping? How fast do you truly get it?


I used express shipping -- I ordered on a Sunday night at 6:40 pm, Purolator picked up the package in Mississauga on Monday evening at 6:23 pm, and it was delivered to me in Ottawa at 11:17 am Tuesday morning. This was a few weeks ago.


----------



## KNovacovschi

PalmettoPath said:


> We have them too and I actually don't mine because we'll do the RT LAMP tests 72 hours before (assuming that's still the rule) and then if negative you have peace of mind for the rest of your trip (versus stressing up until 24 hours before). So I don't mind that -- at least it's a silver lining for the (now) additional cost.



That’s a good way to look at it.


----------



## Minniemoo15

TropicalDIS said:


> Anyone ordered the Switch antigens with express shipping? How fast do you truly get it?


I ordered regular shipping and had them in 2 days. We are in Nb and things are usually so slow so I was impressed.


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

Looking forward to seeing if Orlando service providers pivot and offer more, easier, and/or cheaper rapid antigen tests now. Hope there are updates to first page's helpful information once Canadian travelers get more experience in March under the new rules.


----------



## Ty666666

COVID Tests in Orlando are super easy!!!
Booked multiple tests, Walgreens, curative Osceola and red bug. Booked 2 days before the test and there were plenty of spots. Didn't end up doing the Walgreen test, I opted for the 2 hr RT PCR tests at Osceola and red bug. The testing RV is parked in a parking lot, you park your car and walk up to the registration, they'll scan your QR code that you get when you book. Osceola didn't ask for ID, red bug asked for ID's only for us the parents and none for the kids. They'll give you a tube with liquid in it and a swab for each person. The tubes don't have any names on them just numbers so make sure you don't get them mixed up otherwise the results will get mixed too. I find that the supervision of the testing is a joke as they don't look at you or care how you're doing the test. You could be inserting the swab in your ears or even not inserting the swab in your nose at all and they wouldn't know. You put the swab in the liquid for 5 seconds then discard the swab and give them back the tube. Results come in under an hour between 30 and 45 min, you'll receive a text with a link to the result. You can book multiple tests with curative at different locations if need be.


----------



## mamaofsix

Trying to figure out the details for the new rules.  The press release says Rapid Antigen Test "24 hours before travel."  Does this mean _at least _24 hours, 24 hours _or less_, day _before_, day _of?  _Kinda confused. We will be driving home, so trying to figure out if we can just go test right before getting to the border, or if we have to stop somewhere halfway home and test the day before?


----------



## hcortesis

mamaofsix said:


> Trying to figure out the details for the new rules.  The press release says Rapid Antigen Test "24 hours before travel."  Does this mean _at least _24 hours, 24 hours _or less_, day _before_, day _of?  _Kinda confused. We will be driving home, so trying to figure out if we can just go test right before getting to the border, or if we have to stop somewhere halfway home and test the day before?


It is the day before.  Not measured in hours.


----------



## KCMA

mamaofsix said:


> Trying to figure out the details for the new rules.  The press release says Rapid Antigen Test "24 hours before travel."  Does this mean _at least _24 hours, 24 hours _or less_, day _before_, day _of?  _Kinda confused. We will be driving home, so trying to figure out if we can just go test right before getting to the border, or if we have to stop somewhere halfway home and test the day before?



we are in the same boat… from what I was told either in this thread or one of the others it’s the day before and the example I was given was that:  say you plan to cross the border Tuesday you could test anytime Monday


----------



## KNovacovschi

mamaofsix said:


> Trying to figure out the details for the new rules.  The press release says Rapid Antigen Test "24 hours before travel."  Does this mean _at least _24 hours, 24 hours _or less_, day _before_, day _of?  _Kinda confused. We will be driving home, so trying to figure out if we can just go test right before getting to the border, or if we have to stop somewhere halfway home and test the day before?



From what I heard and read it’s like the 72 hr rule, 24 hrs before your departure time or time you are crossing the land border, so if your flight is at 2pm on Saturday the earliest would be 2pm on Friday.


----------



## mamaofsix

KNovacovschi said:


> From what I heard and read it’s like the 72 hr rule, 24 hrs before your departure time or time you are crossing the land border, so if your flight is at 2pm on Saturday the earliest would be 2pm on Friday.


So it's 24 hours _or less_? Like in the above scenario, could you test at 8am on the Saturday?


----------



## KNovacovschi

mamaofsix said:


> So it's 24 hours _or less_? Like in the above scenario, could you test at 8am on the Saturday?



Absolutely, it just has to be in that timeframe and not longer then 24 hrs unless doing a NAAT/PCR/LAMP test as those are still at 72 hrs.


----------



## mamaofsix

KCMA said:


> we are in the same boat… from what I was told either in this thread or one of the others it’s the day before and the example I was given was that:  say you plan to cross the border Tuesday you could test anytime Monday


But you can't test on the Tuesday?  Trying to figure out if we could literally stop somewhere right before the border crossing and test an hour before we cross...


----------



## KNovacovschi

mamaofsix said:


> But you can't test on the Tuesday?  Trying to figure out if we could literally stop somewhere right before the border crossing and test an hour before we cross...



Yes you can because it’s within the 24 hr timeframe. They don’t care how close it is to the time you cross just as long as it’s not longer then 24 hrs for rapid or 72 hrs for PCR. It just has to be 24 hrs/72 hrs from the time you plan to cross.


----------



## KCMA

mamaofsix said:


> But you can't test on the Tuesday?  Trying to figure out if we could literally stop somewhere right before the border crossing and test an hour before we cross...


From my understanding yes you could test on the Tuesday as well… so  anytime on the Monday or Tuesday in this example …. We plan to test in Florida before we start the drive home and if one of us were to test positive we would do another test in Buffalo or Niagara Falls before we cross or anywhere in between really


----------



## mamaofsix

KNovacovschi said:


> Yes you can because it’s within the 24 hr timeframe. They don’t care how close it is to the time you cross just as long as it’s not longer then 24 hrs for rapid or 72 hrs for PCR. It just has to be 24 hrs/72 hrs from the time you plan to cross.


Okay, thank you!  Testing just before crossing seems like the least stressful option for us.


----------



## hdrolfe

The press release states "day before" for the antigen test, so not it's not 24 hours. Unlike the PCR test which states 72 hours, and not 3 days. Bolding is mine. There is a difference in the way it's worded. Regardless of what any news site is saying, I'd go to the source material. And note it says taken the day prior, not "no more than", take that as you will.

https://www.canada.ca/en/public-hea...t-of-transition-of-the-pandemic-response.html

Travellers will now have the option of using a *COVID-19 rapid antigen test result (taken the day prior* to their scheduled flight or arrival at the land border or marine port of entry) or *a molecular test result (taken no more than 72 hours before* their scheduled flight or arrival at the land border or marine port of entry) to meet pre-entry requirements. Taking a rapid antigen test at home is not sufficient to meet the pre-entry requirement – it must be authorized by the country in which it was purchased and must be administered by a laboratory, healthcare entity or telehealth service.


----------



## mamaofsix

Also wondering - for those who've experienced it - did you need to show a printed off test result on paper?  Or was a screen shot on your phone enough?

We have friends who drove back last week and the border guard insisted they needed a printed off version and they couldn't show results from their phone.  They had to turn around and find somewhere to print them off.  Anyone else had this experience?


----------



## spewey

This is just a reminder for important details like time frames - *NEVER* go by what you hear on the news, from a friend, or in a press release. Go straight to the actual official government website.
In this case, as noted above, it clearly states "day before", not 24 hours.


----------



## damo

mamaofsix said:


> Also wondering - for those who've experienced it - did you need to show a printed off test result on paper?  Or was a screen shot on your phone enough?
> 
> We have friends who drove back last week and the border guard insisted they needed a printed off version and they couldn't show results from their phone.  They had to turn around and find somewhere to print them off.  Anyone else had this experience?




So stupid.  This is what the government website says... 

When you arrive at the border, you must present an accepted negative molecular test result (paper or electronic proof) or proof of a previous positive molecular test result taken at least 10 calendar days and no more than 180 calendar days before entering Canada. Counting starts the day after your test.

https://travel.gc.ca/travel-covid/t...ovid-19-testing-travellers-coming-into-canada


----------



## iceprincesskcl

Silly question but I gathered from the switch health website that their rapid antigen can only be used to go INTO the states not as a test to return to canada?


----------



## Etch

iceprincesskcl said:


> Silly question but I gathered from the switch health website that their rapid antigen can only be used to go INTO the states not as a test to return to canada?


They may not have updated their website yet as that is the current situation.

Per the government announcement yesterday,  you'll be able to use the switch rapid antigen tests to return to Canada as of Feb.28th.


----------



## Sue M

mamaofsix said:


> 100%.  I agree.  And all the gov't is really doing is handing our Canadian airline's travel income over to U.S. companies . . . because so many people will simply drive across the border and fly in and out of a U.S. airport to avoid testing.


How does that avoid testing?  As far as I know even if you drive across you still have to show test results, both ways.


----------



## mamaofsix

Sue M said:


> How does that avoid testing?  As far as I know even if you drive across you still have to show test results, both ways.


You do not have to show test results to drive on the way down. You then avoid having to test to board a flight down to Orlando or a flight back to a bordering US city .  You only have to test to drive  back across.  And if you test positive for driving, they have to let you back across into Canada.  

You cannot do that with a direct flight in or out of Canada.


----------



## Sue M

mamaofsix said:


> You do not have to show test results to drive on the way down. You then avoid having to test to board a flight down to Orlando or a flight back to a bordering US city .  You only have to test to drive  back across.  And if you test positive for driving, they have to let you back across into Canada.
> 
> You cannot do that with a direct flight in or out of Canada.


Thanks, I didn’t know you didn’t have to show a test result to drive across to US!  I’ve been considering the 3 hr drive down to SeaTac to pick up cheaper flight. But concerned about finding testing place returning home around airport area. Orlando is such a big tourist town testing is plentiful. Washington not so much. Guess I could still do NAAT test in Orlando which is good for 72 hrs. 
I don’t know why news is making such a big deal about Antigen test. It changes nothing.


----------



## dlhdisney

I phoned Switch Health this morning.   We have the Switch Health Rapid Antigen kits to use to travel to the US by air.   I was holding off ordering our return kits hoping they would accept Rapid Antigen using the Switch Health kits but when I called they cannot provide any guidance on what kits will be accepted for return to Canada - other than the RT-Lamp kits are accepted and this is indicated on the site.   They suggested I call Public Health Canada to find out what is accepted but their website information is either not up to date or Rapid Antigen is not accepted?   But I did read the following on a news site:
The antigen test must be administered by a laboratory, health-care entity or telehealth service, Duclos said. Rapid tests administered at home will not be sufficient.
So guess I'll see if I can reach Health Canada by phone??


----------



## mamaofsix

Sue M said:


> Thanks, I didn’t know you didn’t have to show a test result to drive across to US!  I’ve been considering the 3 hr drive down to SeaTac to pick up cheaper flight. But concerned about finding testing place returning home around airport area. Orlando is such a big tourist town testing is plentiful. Washington not so much. Guess I could still do NAAT test in Orlando which is good for 72 hrs.
> I don’t know why news is making such a big deal about Antigen test. It changes nothing.


Yes, true.


----------



## hdrolfe

Sue M said:


> Thanks, I didn’t know you didn’t have to show a test result to drive across to US!  I’ve been considering the 3 hr drive down to SeaTac to pick up cheaper flight. But concerned about finding testing place returning home around airport area. Orlando is such a big tourist town testing is plentiful. Washington not so much. Guess I could still do NAAT test in Orlando which is good for 72 hrs.
> I don’t know why news is making such a big deal about Antigen test. It changes nothing.



I'd do that, the NAAT in Orlando. Even if it's positive you should still be able to drive home (though of course that possible fee thing is still there). 

I'm planning to drive in May, we'll be cruising from New Jersey and it's an 8 hour drive. Not super fun but then we'll have time to find a place to test if we still have to at that point.


----------



## Sue M

hdrolfe said:


> I'd do that, the NAAT in Orlando. Even if it's positive you should still be able to drive home (though of course that possible fee thing is still there).
> 
> I'm planning to drive in May, we'll be cruising from New Jersey and it's an 8 hour drive. Not super fun but then we'll have time to find a place to test if we still have to at that point.


Can’t you still get free testing with Walgreens?


----------



## hdrolfe

Sue M said:


> Can’t you still get free testing with Walgreens?



From New Jersey? Probably, I haven't really looked at the options for getting home (keep hoping they drop requirements). I am likely going to get the Switch tests and use them onboard (we're cruising) on the last day so at least if I'm positive on the ship they may do a PCR test for us. Otherwise I'll try and find a place to do the free test between there and the border home.


----------



## Sue M

hdrolfe said:


> From New Jersey? Probably, I haven't really looked at the options for getting home (keep hoping they drop requirements). I am likely going to get the Switch tests and use them onboard (we're cruising) on the last day so at least if I'm positive on the ship they may do a PCR test for us. Otherwise I'll try and find a place to do the free test between there and the border home.


No not New Jersey lol. I’m on the west coast. I was thinking Walgreens in Orlando before we leave. But I’m going to research places around SeaTac to test after we land. I’d rather not have to waste a vacation day if I don’t have to.


----------



## dlhdisney

It did not take too long to get through to PHAC for answers.   It is within 24 hours of your flight (not sure how that impacts border crossing but would assume within 24 hours).  The only tests that will be accepted for return to Canada have to be approved by CDC (USA) so PHAC indicated?   Just more confusion.


----------



## Canadian Tom

Do I need a covid test if I'm flying from Toronto to Orlando in March? Thanks


----------



## hdrolfe

Sue M said:


> No not New Jersey lol. I’m on the west coast. I was thinking Walgreens in Orlando before we leave. But I’m going to research places around SeaTac to test after we land. I’d rather not have to waste a vacation day if I don’t have to.



Ah yeah, I don't think the Walgreens test takes that long, personally I'd rather know sooner than later to start that PCR 10 days clock. I mean you either test in Florida and know before you fly or wait and get tested in Seattle. You could order the Switch tests and do that yourself, either the Antigen or the RT-Lamp (which costs more). Or do the free one in Florida. I guess I just think I'd rather get tested in Florida than have to scramble and find a place to test before driving across? Then you know in Florida so you can decide, do you fly back to SeaTac and drive across, knowing you are positive on that flight but that you don't have to show that to fly in the US, or stay in Florida for 10 days?


----------



## hdrolfe

Canadian Tom said:


> Do I need a covid test if I'm flying from Toronto to Orlando in March? Thanks



Yes, Antigen the day before you fly according to the current US rules.


----------



## TropicalDIS

dlhdisney said:


> It did not take too long to get through to PHAC for answers.   It is within 24 hours of your flight (not sure how that impacts border crossing but would assume within 24 hours).  The only tests that will be accepted for return to Canada have to be approved by CDC (USA) so PHAC indicated?   Just more confusion.



Yeah seems like more confusion. So they can't confirm that we can use the Switch antigen tests on the way back to Canada?


----------



## hcortesis

TropicalDIS said:


> Yeah seems like more confusion. So they can't confirm that we can use the Switch antigen tests on the way back to Canada?


Yes you can.  But you must test no earlier than the day before you arrive in Canada


----------



## damo

dlhdisney said:


> It did not take too long to get through to PHAC for answers.   It is within 24 hours of your flight (not sure how that impacts border crossing but would assume within 24 hours).  The only tests that will be accepted for return to Canada have to be approved by CDC (USA) so PHAC indicated?   Just more confusion.



Then they need to change their news release from "the day before" to "24 hours before". 

_*Travellers will now have the option of using a COVID-19 rapid antigen test result (taken the day prior to their scheduled flight or arrival at the land border or marine port of entry) or a molecular test result (taken no more than 72 hours before their scheduled flight or arrival at the land border or marine port of entry) to meet pre-entry requirements.*_

I don't really see how 24 hours is going to work when you have an evening flight.  It will turn into a day of for testing.


----------



## bankr63

damo said:


> Then they need to change their news release from "the day before" to "24 hours before".
> 
> _*Travellers will now have the option of using a COVID-19 rapid antigen test result (taken the day prior to their scheduled flight or arrival at the land border or marine port of entry) or a molecular test result (taken no more than 72 hours before their scheduled flight or arrival at the land border or marine port of entry) to meet pre-entry requirements.*_
> 
> I don't really see how 24 hours is going to work when you have an evening flight.  It will turn into a day of for testing.



I agree that the wording on the GOC site is confusing.  The 'day prior' would also mean that 'day of' would possibly not be accepted.  So if I stopped at Watertown and tested at a pharmacy just before crossing, that might not be accepted as too 'new'?  It looks to me that the safest would be to test in Orlando just before starting the drive.  We leave early morning Saturday and cross mid-afternoon Sunday usually.

ETA: It will be interesting to see what the site says on March 1 when the rules go into effect and the main site gets updated instead of reading the press release.  Of course that is just a few days before we plan to depart


----------



## spewey

damo said:


> Then they need to change their news release from "the day before" to "24 hours before".
> 
> _*Travellers will now have the option of using a COVID-19 rapid antigen test result (taken the day prior to their scheduled flight or arrival at the land border or marine port of entry) or a molecular test result (taken no more than 72 hours before their scheduled flight or arrival at the land border or marine port of entry) to meet pre-entry requirements.*_
> 
> I don't really see how 24 hours is going to work when you have an evening flight.  It will turn into a day of for testing.


Yeah, they're really making a mess of this. The actual website explicitly says "day before" - probably because, as you point out, making it 24 hours becomes problematic for evening flights. But so much of the other communications have "24 hours". 

It can make you dizzy - to drive to the States - *no test*; to fly to the States - antigen OR molecular taken *the day before*; to come back to Canada - molecular taken* within 72 hours*, changing to either molecular *within 72 hours* OR antigen *the day before.*
You really need a flowchart.


----------



## Minniemoo15

dlhdisney said:


> It did not take too long to get through to PHAC for answers.   It is within 24 hours of your flight (not sure how that impacts border crossing but would assume within 24 hours).  The only tests that will be accepted for return to Canada have to be approved by CDC (USA) so PHAC indicated?   Just more confusion.


The news release said the antigen test

“must be authorized by the country in which it was purchased and must be administered by a laboratory, healthcare entity or telehealth service.”

Presumably  the Switch Health tests would be fine, as they are authorized for use in Canada -which is where they will be purchased before departing for travel ?


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

@Minniemoo15 That's how it reads to me, that a test bought in Canada that is approved by Canada should be fine. If not, they need to overhaul that statement on the government website. It could be that they thought of overseas travel and assumed you would have to purchase the test abroad and didn't think about how easily we can buy antigen tests and take them with us.

A cautionary note about PCR: Yes, you can take them earlier, this giving you more time and options if you test positive. But if you suspect you had Omicron and were never able to get PCR confirmed during the surge (like me), there is a chance that a PCR will come back positive months after your infection, even though you have recovered and are not contagious. That's why people with confirmed cases and doctor's note saying they're fine to travel get 180 days after their positive test to cross the border without taking more tests.
Just something to consider.


----------



## Jezwood

damo said:


> I wouldn't trust getting a PCR from Walgreens within 24 hours.


My nephew did it that last couple of times from Walgreens.  Once this past September and again in January.  He had no problems .  It all went real smooth and his test results were back in an hour both times.


----------



## spewey

Jezwood said:


> My nephew did it that last couple of times from Walgreens.  Once this past September and again in January.  He had no problems .  It all went real smooth and his test results were back in an hour both times.


I assume he actually did the Rapid ID Now NAAT test, and not the PCR? Their PCRs often take 48 hours as they are sent out for testing, and there is often a backlog. The NAATs are done in house with results in 1-2 hours.


----------



## Jezwood

Carolynleanne said:


> Anyone had success with the free ones? Looking seriously at booking a trip for May but don’t want to pay $750 for testing for us all


My nephew uses the free tests from Walgreens.  He has had no issues with them.


----------



## Jezwood

spewey said:


> I assume he actually did the Rapid ID Now NAAT test, and not the PCR? Their PCRs often take 48 hours as they are sent out for testing, and there is often a backlog. The NAATs are done in house with results in 1-2 hours.


Yes that is correct.  He did do the NAAT tests.


----------



## damo

Jezwood said:


> Yes that is correct.  He did do the NAAT tests.



We've done that NAAT tests twice now from Walgreens and had them back within a couple of hours.  They aren't the PCR tests, though, but they are a molecular test.


----------



## Sue M

hdrolfe said:


> Ah yeah, I don't think the Walgreens test takes that long, personally I'd rather know sooner than later to start that PCR 10 days clock. I mean you either test in Florida and know before you fly or wait and get tested in Seattle. You could order the Switch tests and do that yourself, either the Antigen or the RT-Lamp (which costs more). Or do the free one in Florida. I guess I just think I'd rather get tested in Florida than have to scramble and find a place to test before driving across? Then you know in Florida so you can decide, do you fly back to SeaTac and drive across, knowing you are positive on that flight but that you don't have to show that to fly in the US, or stay in Florida for 10 days?


I just booked our flights out of SeaTac. I thought I’d test in Seattle after landing. But phoned several Walgreens and none are doing the Antigen test. Just the Rapid ID (NAAT).  And they’re saying they don’t guarantee results same day. Because they send tests out to a lab. So I guess I’ll go to Walgreens near Universal. 
That is a dilemma. What to do if we are positive. I wouldn’t quarantine 10 days. In BC they’re saying you Only have to quarantine 5 days then good to return to work!  So I’d probably do that.
But regardless of park rules we plan on masking in ride queues and crowded areas like Hogsmeade and Diagon Alley where bottlenecks occur and being spaced out is difficult.


----------



## Sue M

Has anyone done the Rapid ID testing this month in Florida?  Is it still free?


----------



## Canadian Tom

Do I need a covid test if I flying from Buffalo to Orlando in March?  Thanks


----------



## CanucksRock

Sue M said:


> Has anyone done the Rapid ID testing this month in Florida?  Is it still free?


Yes, testing in Florida is still Free at Walgreens, Curative, BeeperMD, Disney Maingate, CVS…


----------



## hdrolfe

Canadian Tom said:


> Do I need a covid test if I flying from Buffalo to Orlando in March?  Thanks



Assuming you are driving across, you do not need a test to go there.


----------



## Sue M

hdrolfe said:


> Assuming you are driving across, you do not need a test to go there.


Driving to Seattle alone will save us over $200!  Plus cheaper flight!


----------



## kodes

mamaofsix said:


> You do not have to show test results to drive on the way down. You then avoid having to test to board a flight down to Orlando or a flight back to a bordering US city .  You only have to test to drive  back across. * And if you test positive for driving, they have to let you back across into Canada*.
> 
> You cannot do that with a direct flight in or out of Canada.



can anyone explain this part to me? Say you drive to Seattle and fly to Orlando and back to Seattle. You test to cross into Seattle. But don’t you still have to test negative to drive back into Canada? And if you test positive aren’t you supposed to quarantine and not re-enter Canada?


----------



## Ty666666

Sue M said:


> Has anyone done the Rapid ID testing this month in Florida?  Is it still free?



We did the curative rapid PCR at the 72 hrs mark, it was free and super simple. Tomorrow morning we're booked at Walgreens for the rapid NAAT ID Now just in case our flight got delayed we would have a more recent test result to stay within the 72 hr window.
I'll update you how it goes tomorrow


----------



## hcortesis

Ty666666 said:


> We did the curative rapid PCR at the 72 hrs mark, it was free and super simple. Tomorrow morning we're booked at Walgreens for the rapid NAAT ID Now just in case our flight got delayed we would have a more recent test result to stay within the 72 hr window.
> I'll update you how it goes tomorrow


Good for you.  How easy was it to make the appointment?  By the way, the rules say you need to test no earlier than 72 hours before your "Scheduled Departure".  So with your first test, you are safe even if your flight gets delayed.


----------



## hcortesis

kodes said:


> can anyone explain this part to me? Say you drive to Seattle and fly to Orlando and back to Seattle. You test to cross into Seattle. But don’t you still have to test negative to drive back into Canada? And if you test positive aren’t you supposed to quarantine and not re-enter Canada?


Negative or positive, they will let you drive into your home country Canada.


----------



## Jezwood

Canadian Tom said:


> Do I need a covid test if I'm flying from Toronto to Orlando in March? Thanks


As it stands now YES!


----------



## Ty666666

hcortesis said:


> Good for you.  How easy was it to make the appointment?  By the way, the rules say you need to test no earlier than 72 hours before your "Scheduled Departure".  So with your first test, you are safe even if your flight gets delayed.


I missed the "scheduled departure" part I guess you're right, no need for a second test.
Booking the appointment is easy, booked it the day before, and there were many spots. It looks like demand on tests is down because 2 weeks ago before we get here I was always checking and there were no available appointments, they were getting booked fast, unlike now.


----------



## mamaofsix

kodes said:


> can anyone explain this part to me? Say you drive to Seattle and fly to Orlando and back to Seattle. You test to cross into Seattle. But don’t you still have to test negative to drive back into Canada? And if you test positive aren’t you supposed to quarantine and not re-enter Canada?


They have to let you back in by land border, even if you're positive.  The recommendation is to stay in the U.S. and quarantine, but you do not have to.  You do need to be honest that you have tested positive and have a plan for quarantining when you get back home.


----------



## spewey

mamaofsix said:


> They have to let you back in by land border, even if you're positive.  The recommendation is to stay in the U.S. and quarantine, but you do not have to.  You do need to be honest that you have tested positive and have a plan for quarantining when you get back home.


The rules are clear for land crossings - if you test positive, you are expected to isolate in place and NOT return to Canada. If you do - and yes, they cannot turn you away - you can be fined $5000 plus surcharges per affected traveller.
I have not heard of anyone here getting fined, but it is a possibility.


----------



## mamaofsix

spewey said:


> The rules are clear for land crossings - if you test positive, you are expected to isolate in place and NOT return to Canada. If you do - and yes, they cannot turn you away - you can be fined $5000 plus surcharges per affected traveller.
> I have not heard of anyone here getting fined, but it is a possibility.


Yes, and there have been so far many, many reports of people crossing positive with no incident.  So, if it were me I know what I'd do...


----------



## Cheshkat33

It can make you dizzy - to drive to the States - *no test*; to fly to the States - antigen OR molecular taken *the day before*; to come back to Canada - molecular taken* within 72 hours*, changing to either molecular *within 72 hours* OR antigen *the day before.*
You really need a flowchart.

Is the last part needed if you are driving and or flying into Canada?


----------



## damo

Cheshkat33 said:


> It can make you dizzy - to drive to the States - *no test*; to fly to the States - antigen OR molecular taken *the day before*; to come back to Canada - molecular taken* within 72 hours*, changing to either molecular *within 72 hours* OR antigen *the day before.*
> You really need a flowchart.
> 
> Is the last part needed if you are driving and or flying into Canada?



Both.


----------



## Davey Jones II

So how can you get the saliva test in Orlando now? We would prefer to get tested that way the day before our return flight.


----------



## Jezwood

damo said:


> Both.


Where is the nearest Walgreens from Disney Springs?  I think I would rather get a 72 hour NAAT Test then a 24 hour Antigen test.  If they are both free I would rather have more time to make plans if I'm positive then having to scramble to find a place to isolate.


----------



## CanucksRock

Jezwood said:


> Where is the nearest Walgreens from Disney Springs?  I think I would rather get a 72 hour NAAT Test then a 24 hour Antigen test.  If they are both free I would rather have more time to make plans if I'm positive then having to scramble to find a place to isolate.


When you make an appointment, put in the zip code for your hotel and it will show you the locations closets to you. In my case, I was able to go to a Walgreens less than 5 minutes from my hotel, it took no more than 5 minutes for them to test 3 of us. Results in under an hour.

Based on my experience, I highly recommend testing at the earliest possible time. My flight was 4:55pm, and we were going to Drawn to Life, so I had no choice but to test the next day. It meant I had to stay in Orlando an additional 8 days, vs just 7 days. It was the difference between a direct flight vs 5 hour layover


----------



## Jezwood

CanucksRock said:


> When you make an appointment, put in the zip code for your hotel and it will show you the locations closets to you. In my case, I was able to go to a Walgreens less than 5 minutes from my hotel, it took no more than 5 minutes for them to test 3 of us. Results in under an hour.
> 
> Based on my experience, I highly recommend testing at the earliest possible time. My flight was 4:55pm, and we were going to Drawn to Life, so I had no choice but to test the next day. It meant I had to stay in Orlando an additional 8 days, vs just 7 days. It was the difference between a direct flight vs 5 hour layover


What is the name of the test I need to fly back into Canada?  Is it called Rapid Diagnostic Test (NOW)?  I'm looking for the test that has up to 72 hours to be tested but results are back in 24 hours.  Thanks


----------



## spewey

Jezwood said:


> What is the name of the test I need to fly back into Canada?  Is it called Rapid Diagnostic Test (NOW)?  I'm looking for the test that has up to 72 hours to be tested but results are back in 24 hours.  Thanks


At the moment you require a molecular test to return, taken within 72 hours of the schedule departure time of your flight which lands in Canada. I (and many others) recommend the Walgreens Rapid ID Now NAAT - my family has used this many times and results have always come back in less than two hours.


----------



## Jezwood

spewey said:


> At the moment you require a molecular test to return, taken within 72 hours of the schedule departure time of your flight which lands in Canada. I (and many others) recommend the Walgreens Rapid ID Now NAAT - my family has used this many times and results have always come back in less than two hours.


Is that the actual name of the test?  I am on Walgreens website and they offer 3 different tests.  Diagnostic Lab Test (PCR), Rapid Diagnostic Test (ID NOW) and Rapid Antigen Test (BinaxNOW).  I don't know each one of these is the NAAT Test.


----------



## youngdeb12

Jezwood said:


> Is that the actual name of the test?  I am on Walgreens website and they offer 3 different tests.  Diagnostic Lab Test (PCR), Rapid Diagnostic Test (ID NOW) and Rapid Antigen Test (BinaxNOW).  I don't know each one of these is the NAAT Test.



ID NOW is the NAAT test


----------



## damo

Jezwood said:


> Where is the nearest Walgreens from Disney Springs?  I think I would rather get a 72 hour NAAT Test then a 24 hour Antigen test.  If they are both free I would rather have more time to make plans if I'm positive then having to scramble to find a place to isolate.



We used the one on 12100 S Apopka Vineland Rd.

The NAAT is the ID NOW and results are back within a couple of hours.


----------



## Jezwood

damo said:


> We used the one on 12100 S Apopka Vineland Rd.
> 
> The NAAT is the ID NOW and results are back within a couple of hours.


Thank you.


----------



## Aug2020distrip

damo said:


> We used the one on 12100 S Apopka Vineland Rd.
> 
> The NAAT is the ID NOW and results are back within a couple of hours.


How far In advance do you book for Walgreens? We aren’t going until April but want to be prepared and mark on my calendar when to start booking this. (Although hopefully won’t have to test at all by then!)


----------



## CanucksRock

Aug2020distrip said:


> How far In advance do you book for Walgreens? We aren’t going until April but want to be prepared and mark on my calendar when to start booking this. (Although hopefully won’t have to test at all by then!)


3 days before. I booked on January 31st at 12:14 am for a Feb 3 appt.  
On the website, if you click a location and the test you can see available appointments.


----------



## damo

Aug2020distrip said:


> How far In advance do you book for Walgreens? We aren’t going until April but want to be prepared and mark on my calendar when to start booking this. (Although hopefully won’t have to test at all by then!)



I recommend going to the site and practicing.  There are lots of things to fill out and get the hang of their website.  Just don't submit your request.

We're going back in May and I hope we don't have to test either!


----------



## Jezwood

CanucksRock said:


> 3 days before. I booked on January 31st at 12:14 am for a Feb 3 appt.
> On the website, if you click a location and the test you can see available appointments.View attachment 648240


Thanks for posting that picture.  At least now I know I am looking at the right thing.


----------



## Ty666666

Sue M said:


> Has anyone done the Rapid ID testing this month in Florida?  Is it still free?


Did the test today at Walgreens in Orlando, rapid PCR (ID Now)
They only asked for one ID just to get the name and locate the booking, didn't ask for my wife's ID. Results came back in less than an hr


----------



## Jezwood

Ty666666 said:


> Did the test today at Walgreens in Orlando, rapid PCR (ID Now)
> They only asked for one ID just to get the name and locate the booking, didn't ask for my wife's ID. Results came back in less than an hr


What was the address of the Walgreens you used?  Is it very far from Disney Springs?  I will be taking an Uber to get it done.  Thx


----------



## Ty666666

Jezwood said:


> What was the address of the Walgreens you used?  Is it very far from Disney Springs?  I will be taking an Uber to get it done.  Thx



5280 S JOHN YOUNG PKWY
Orlando, FL 32839
It's about 20-25 min away from Disney springs, it was close to us as we're staying close to Universal. There are so many Walgreens so you can just pick the one that's closest to you. And we booked the night before so not all of our appointments were at the sand time, 2 of my kids appointments were 2 hrs apart but they did the tests for everyone at the same time so if you're booking 2 days in advance you should be able to find plenty of appointments at most locations. Good luck


----------



## Sue M

Jezwood said:


> What was the address of the Walgreens you used?  Is it very far from Disney Springs?  I will be taking an Uber to get it done.  Thx


I was thinking about using Uber last time but wasn’t sure they’d take me thru the drive thru. How do you know if they will?


----------



## Norton figment

Deleted


----------



## joerohdesearring

If anyone here has had to quarantine or booked a backup to do so, where did you book?


----------



## hcortesis

joerohdesearring said:


> If anyone here has had to quarantine or booked a backup to do so, where did you book?



Our backup plan is to test 3 days before departure. If positive, we have 4 days booked in a DVC resort and will book last 3 days at Swan or Dolphin or Reserve (plus the last 3 days in our current reservation at the Beach Club Villas).  Have also booked a cancellable return flight already


----------



## CanucksRock

joerohdesearring said:


> If anyone here has had to quarantine or booked a backup to do so, where did you book?


I didn’t book until the day after I tested positive - the day before I checked in. In my case, my mom has a timeshare, so access to Interval getaways. I just kept checking, and got a really nice 2 bdrm at a Marriott Resort. If I had not got that, I was just going to book something on Expedia with a kitchen. There were lots of options available. For my last night, I just stayed at a hotel near the airport.

My flight was thru Westjet. They changed it for free. Manulife said most airlines are not charging to change flights for those who can’t fly back to Canada.


----------



## azrivest

joerohdesearring said:


> If anyone here has had to quarantine or booked a backup to do so, where did you book?


We booked a 2-bedroom at Residence Inn by Marriott Orlando Lake Buena Vista that we can cancel up to the day before


----------



## disneyfreak89

How are people getting their test results from either Walgreens or CVS?  Email?  Text?  Or did you register and check your account online?


----------



## Madame

disneyfreak89 said:


> How are people getting their test results from either Walgreens or CVS?  Email?  Text?  Or did you register and check your account online?


Emailed directly to us.


----------



## lisaviolet

Do I have this correct for family members travelling to the US by
land border? And another meeting them there travelling by air.

*Travelling March break, March 11 - 20, for February 28 changes.*

Nothing is needed to enter the US for the ones entering through land border, correct?

By air, she needs a test within 24 hours of flying.

----------
To come home -

Both need:

Rapid test from US, taken within 72 hours of crossing over by land or air.

The three year old does not need a test (she is crossing by land if that matters).

Thank you. The first post is incredible, thank you. Just want to make sure I am not giving erroneous information in translation.


----------



## disneyfreak89

lisaviolet said:


> To come home -Both need:
> 
> Rapid test from US, taken within 72 hours of crossing over by land or air.



I believe the Rapid must be taken the day before, not 72 hours.


----------



## lisaviolet

disneyfreak89 said:


> I believe the Rapid must be taken the day before, not 72 hours.



Thank you! Appreciate it.


----------



## xipetotec

If we have a flight later in the day (5:55pm), what's everyone's experience so far with getting an Antigen? Is it WAY too risky to consider getting it down first thing in the morning so we don't have to mess around the day before? What has everyone's experience been with turnaround? 

( That and finding a place that does specifically Antigen tests for free )


----------



## Minniemoo15

xipetotec said:


> If we have a flight later in the day (5:55pm), what's everyone's experience so far with getting an Antigen? Is it WAY too risky to consider getting it down first thing in the morning so we don't have to mess around the day before? What has everyone's experience been with turnaround?
> 
> ( That and finding a place that does specifically Antigen tests for free )


If you read the release it says "the day before", not 24 hours. So if your flight is in the evening you should be able to take the rapid test any time the day before, even if it is more than 24 hours out.


----------



## hcortesis

xipetotec said:


> If we have a flight later in the day (5:55pm), what's everyone's experience so far with getting an Antigen? Is it WAY too risky to consider getting it down first thing in the morning so we don't have to mess around the day before? What has everyone's experience been with turnaround?
> 
> ( That and finding a place that does specifically Antigen tests for free )


No way I would do it day of.  Way too much stress.  I plan on testing 3 days before my flight just to ease my stress.


----------



## Juventus

The 72 hours for pcr and day before for RAT; it states SCHEDULED return.  So what happens if I'm driving home and traffic is bad and I go past the 72hour or one day before window?  Would I be fine (not fined!) because I was scheduled to return earlier?


----------



## hcortesis

Juventus said:


> The 72 hours for pcr and day before for RAT; it states SCHEDULED return.  So what happens if I'm driving home and traffic is bad and I go past the 72hour or one day before window?  Would I be fine (not fined!) because I was scheduled to return earlier?


Rapid is day before only.  Flying or driving.  PCR is for flying only I believe.  I have been focused on the flying rules so I could be wrong.


----------



## spewey

hcortesis said:


> Rapid is day before only.  Flying or driving.  PCR is for flying only I believe.  I have been focused on the flying rules so I could be wrong.


Under the *new *rules for entry into Canada (as of February 28)- flying *or *driving: a RAT taken the day of/day before, or a molecular (does *NOT *have to be a PCR) taken within 72 hours of your arrival at a land crossing, or your *scheduled* time of departure for your flight that lands in Canada.

That means if your flight into Canada is delayed beyond the 72 hour mark you can still use that molecular test to board. I know of no language that addresses getting to the land border past 72 hours, so I would suggest don't do that. Honestly, I'm not sure how that would come about, traffic or no traffic, unless you plan on cutting it close in the first place. If wherever you're staying is a three day drive from the border I would test along the way that is closer to your crossing.

Just occurred to me, though - not sure what happens if you do a RAT for an evening flight the next day, that is pushed past midnight. I haven't seen the rules for that, although I assume you'd still be good.


----------



## Juventus

hcortesis said:


> Rapid is day before only.  Flying or driving.  PCR is for flying only I believe.  I have been focused on the flying rules so I could be wrong.


Use can use both for either.  But my question is about the timing and if you get delayed via traffic.  I read that if a flight is delayed you are OK, it'd the scheduled departure time that matters.
What I'm asking is if I take a rapid on a Friday in Orlando hoping to cross the border Saturday evening, but not making it until Sunday due to traffic/weather.

..and yes, I plan on cutting it close.  5 years straight pre pandemic I left Kissimmee at 5:30am and crossed into windsor around 11:15-1130pm.  No time for testing in there.


----------



## spewey

Oh - we were replying at the same time. I get your question about using the RAT to drive and being delayed - that's a concern. Another reason I would use the molecular to get the whole 72 hours, or I'd find a place that offers RATs close to the border.


----------



## mamaofsix

Juventus said:


> Use can use both for either.  But my question is about the timing and if you get delayed via traffic.  I read that if a flight is delayed you are OK, it'd the scheduled departure time that matters.
> What I'm asking is if I take a rapid on a Friday in Orlando hoping to cross the border Saturday evening, but not making it until Sunday due to traffic/weather.
> 
> ..and yes, I plan on cutting it close.  5 years straight pre pandemic I left Kissimmee at 5:30am and crossed into windsor around 11:15-1130pm.  No time for testing in there.


We have friends who just crossed a few weeks ago by land border.  They were delayed a couple days due to traffic and vehicle problems.  Their 72 hour molecular test result was, like, 5 days old by the time they got there.  They even had a couple positive cases in the vehicle.  The border agents let them through no problem and were understanding.  No fine. They did give the entire vehicle PCR tests they had to do at home in quarantine.


----------



## Jezwood

Juventus said:


> Use can use both for either.  But my question is about the timing and if you get delayed via traffic.  I read that if a flight is delayed you are OK, it'd the scheduled departure time that matters.
> What I'm asking is if I take a rapid on a Friday in Orlando hoping to cross the border Saturday evening, but not making it until Sunday due to traffic/weather.
> 
> ..and yes, I plan on cutting it close.  5 years straight pre pandemic I left Kissimmee at 5:30am and crossed into windsor around 11:15-1130pm.  No time for testing in there.


I was told by Delta Airlines that if I have already checked into my flight but the flight gets delayed that I have a Delay Window of 24 hour grace before you would have to re-test.  I hope this helps.


----------



## Jezwood

Juventus said:


> Use can use both for either.  But my question is about the timing and if you get delayed via traffic.  I read that if a flight is delayed you are OK, it'd the scheduled departure time that matters.
> What I'm asking is if I take a rapid on a Friday in Orlando hoping to cross the border Saturday evening, but not making it until Sunday due to traffic/weather.
> 
> ..and yes, I plan on cutting it close.  5 years straight pre pandemic I left Kissimmee at 5:30am and crossed into windsor around 11:15-1130pm.  No time for testing in there.


I was told by Delta Airlines that if I have already checked into my flight but the flight gets delayed that I have a Delay Window of 24 hour grace before you would have to re-test.  I hope this helps.


----------



## bankr63

Juventus said:


> Use can use both for either.  But my question is about the timing and if you get delayed via traffic.  I read that if a flight is delayed you are OK, it'd the scheduled departure time that matters.
> What I'm asking is if I take a rapid on a Friday in Orlando hoping to cross the border Saturday evening, but not making it until Sunday due to traffic/weather.
> 
> ..and yes, I plan on cutting it close.  5 years straight pre pandemic I left Kissimmee at 5:30am and crossed into windsor around 11:15-1130pm.  No time for testing in there.


We're similar, although not quite as aggressive on the driving. We'll leave Orlando around 6 or 7am, overnight in PA usually and arrive at the border around 3pm next day.  We plan to take a NAAT in Orlando on Friday for Saturday departure, well within the 72 hours window.  We also have several RAT test kits and will save at least 2 for in-car administration.  Not exactly sure how that works yet as our vendor is just starting the service March 1, but I assume it is the same idea as Switch with a proctor watching you test and reporting the result while you sit in your car at a rest area along the way.  Hey, you gotta stop to pee sometime right (but just don't plan on PA - they closed all the rest stops when we were driving back at the start of COVID in 03-'20)?


----------



## Juventus

bankr63 said:


> We're similar, although not quite as aggressive on the driving. We'll leave Orlando around 6 or 7am, overnight in PA usually and arrive at the border around 3pm next day.  We plan to take a NAAT in Orlando on Friday for Saturday departure, well within the 72 hours window.  We also have several RAT test kits and will save at least 2 for in-car administration.  Not exactly sure how that works yet as our vendor is just starting the service March 1, but I assume it is the same idea as Switch with a proctor watching you test and reporting the result while you sit in your car at a rest area along the way.  Hey, you gotta stop to pee sometime right (but just don't plan on PA - they closed all the rest stops when we were driving back at the start of COVID in 03-'20)?


Ha!  I was wondering about doing Rapid Tests on the side of the road too!  I have a family set of Switch ones just in case as well.  Usually as I drive up 75 on the way home I am surrounded by Canadian plates...I wonder if the rest stops will be full of Canadians testing?!


----------



## LongJohns

Hello all,

New here and just a question (or maybe 300). 

With regards to doing the NAAT test at Walgreens, has anyone done tis using a taxi (or Uber)? If so how does one go about doing that? We will have a Walgreens right across the street from us, but if we have to use a car, have to figure something out.

Our other option is the rapid test the day before, but thinking the NAAT test may be the better way to go.


----------



## hdrolfe

LongJohns said:


> Hello all,
> 
> New here and just a question (or maybe 300).
> 
> With regards to doing the NAAT test at Walgreens, has anyone done tis using a taxi (or Uber)? If so how does one go about doing that? We will have a Walgreens right across the street from us, but if we have to use a car, have to figure something out.
> 
> Our other option is the rapid test the day before, but thinking the NAAT test may be the better way to go.



The Uber App has an option to say you are doing a Covid test when  you book the ride to Walgreens, it should be pretty easy.


----------



## joerohdesearring

hdrolfe said:


> The Uber App has an option to say you are doing a Covid test when  you book the ride to Walgreens, it should be pretty easy.


I was playing around with the uber app yesterday and couldn't find that option. Is it only for certain locations in Orlando?


----------



## spewey

LongJohns said:


> Hello all,
> 
> New here and just a question (or maybe 300).
> 
> With regards to doing the NAAT test at Walgreens, has anyone done tis using a taxi (or Uber)? If so how does one go about doing that? We will have a Walgreens right across the street from us, but if we have to use a car, have to figure something out.
> 
> Our other option is the rapid test the day before, but thinking the NAAT test may be the better way to go.


Several Dissers have done the taxi/Uber/Mears method.

If I had a choice, I would always go for the Walgreens NAAT over a RAT. Free, fast, reliable, and good for much longer. I see in many places (ie Orlando, Tennessee, NJ) they've also expanded the booking window back to seven days, as I'm guessing demand is dropping. Makes it quite easy to schedule.


----------



## mickeymorse

Just read most of this thread and still don't see the answer. If you are driving back to Canada and stop overnight along the way, can you just go to any Walgreens and get a rapid test done? I'm talking in NC, Va or WV.


----------



## KCMA

mickeymorse said:


> Just read most of this thread and still don't see the answer. If you are driving back to Canada and stop overnight along the way, can you just go to any Walgreens and get a rapid test done? I'm talking in NC, Va or WV.



I don’t see why not… as long as you can find a Walgreens or CVS etc that provides rapid test


----------



## damo

mickeymorse said:


> Just read most of this thread and still don't see the answer. If you are driving back to Canada and stop overnight along the way, can you just go to any Walgreens and get a rapid test done? I'm talking in NC, Va or WV.



You have to have an appointment and have filled out the necessary form.  Not all Walgreens do testing.  Another thing I found is that most of the Walgreens only test until about 4:30.  I guess that gives them time to process and report.


----------



## lilsonicfan

I just posted this in another thread, but will post here too.  I saw a new option today for rapid antigen testing, sounds really useful if you can get your hands on some free tests.  It's offered by Lifecenters.ca and is virtual testing for $20 for 1 person, $5 for each additional (up to 3 more).  Post Feb 28, this sounds like a great price.

For our travel to the US we bought rapid antigen tests from proofofentry.com - will use those next week, can't comment on them yet.  $29.95 each plus shipping (unless you buy 7 or more I think.)  

I was previously interested in tests from Acculab for $39 each (similar to Switch Health rapid antigen tests), but it looks like when the announcement came out about post Feb 28 changes, Acculab pivoted to a model where you can buy the test for $15, but have to pay separately for the 'test supervision' portion....and they are charging $39 for that.  Will be interesting to see if they reduce prices in response to places like Lifecenters.


----------



## Minniemoo15

lilsonicfan said:


> I just posted this in another thread, but will post here too.  I saw a new option today for rapid antigen testing, sounds really useful if you can get your hands on some free tests.  It's offered by Lifecenters.ca and is virtual testing for $20 for 1 person, $5 for each additional (up to 3 more).  Post Feb 28, this sounds like a great price.
> 
> For our travel to the US we bought rapid antigen tests from proofofentry.com - will use those next week, can't comment on them yet.  $29.95 each plus shipping (unless you buy 7 or more I think.)
> 
> I was previously interested in tests from Acculab for $39 each (similar to Switch Health rapid antigen tests), but it looks like when the announcement came out about post Feb 28 changes, Acculab pivoted to a model where you can buy the test for $15, but have to pay separately for the 'test supervision' portion....and they are charging $39 for that.  Will be interesting to see if they reduce prices in response to places like Lifecenters.


WOW - this is a great option!! I can pack our own rapid tests and just pay to have them supervised . Thank you for sharing !


----------



## Jezwood

KCMA said:


> I don’t see why not… as long as you can find a Walgreens or CVS etc that provides rapid test


Back in early January my nephew flew from Orlando to Buffalo and then drove across the border.  They waited until they got to Buffalo to test at Walgreens and then drive home.  They had no problems.


----------



## bankr63

lilsonicfan said:


> I just posted this in another thread, but will post here too.  I saw a new option today for rapid antigen testing, sounds really useful if you can get your hands on some free tests.  It's offered by Lifecenters.ca and is virtual testing for $20 for 1 person, $5 for each additional (up to 3 more).  Post Feb 28, this sounds like a great price.


Just a warning about the Lifecenters.ca site.  I run Norton Safe Web and it issued the following warning for the site:


> *Threat Report*
> This is a known dangerous webpage. It is highly recommended that you do *NOT* visit this page.


I would exercise extreme caution if accessing this site!


----------



## lilsonicfan

bankr63 said:


> Just a warning about the Lifecenters.ca site.  I run Norton Safe Web and it issued the following warning for the site:
> 
> I would exercise extreme caution if accessing this site!



I'm not an IT person or anything so obviously everyone should be cautious.  But as far as I can tell, WM Life Centers, which owns www.lifecenters.ca is a real clinic based in Calgary.  Their google reviews appear to support the idea that they are a real company.  Here is their IG account.  https://www.instagram.com/wmlifecenters/

By the way I also found another place that does virtual testing if you have your own antigen test.  It's $25 for one person.  https://www.medionerx.com/virtualcare/


----------



## CanucksRock

my guess is a lot of these places are going to pop up. I know I have seen at least a couple Instagram/Facebook ads for the BYOT


----------



## lilsonicfan

CanucksRock said:


> my guess is a lot of these places are going to pop up. I know I have seen at least a couple Instagram/Facebook ads for the BYOT



I sincerely hope so, because it pains me to see so many companies essentially profiting off the pandemic.  Here in BC the cheapest antigen testing for travel is about $80, and you can't even get a free antigen test for home until next week when the over-70 set may be able to start getting some..... but meanwhile other provinces have managed to hand out tests...


----------



## Minniemoo15

lilsonicfan said:


> I sincerely hope so, because it pains me to see so many companies essentially profiting off the pandemic.  Here in BC the cheapest antigen testing for travel is about $80, and you can't even get a free antigen test for home until next week when the over-70 set may be able to start getting some..... but meanwhile other provinces have managed to hand out tests...


A rapid test at the airports (our only option in NB for private rapid) is $165!!!


----------



## greenclan67

bankr63 said:


> Just a warning about the Lifecenters.ca site.  I run Norton Safe Web and it issued the following warning for the site:
> 
> I would exercise extreme caution if accessing this site!


I emailed them yesterday and talked to them on the phone today and felt they were good enough to book..


----------



## Hockeychic

Has anyone used the Disney Maingate lab?    I booked appts but can’t see how long the wait is To get results.      All they asked is my phone number and email address.    Nothing about it being free.


----------



## Jezwood

Hockeychic said:


> Has anyone used the Disney Maingate lab?    I booked appts but can’t see how long the wait is To get results.      All they asked is my phone number and email address.    Nothing about it being free.


How far in advance can you book an appointment with them?  Could you please post a link to their appointment booking site?  Thank you.


----------



## Hockeychic

Jezwood said:


> How far in advance can you book an appointment with them?  Could you please post a link to their appointment booking site?  Thank you.



https://maingate-testing.as.me/schedule.php
it is on the first page.    I booked a Thursday appt today


----------



## CJK

Great post! Thanks so much for putting it together for everyone. I have a quick question. With the changes to requirements after Feb. 28th, can we still choose to take the ID NOW test at Walgreens within 72hrs of returning to Canada? We'd rather get the test done in Florida, and then drive for 2 days to Canada. We don't want to have to get a rapid test the day prior to crossing the border, and would rather get it just before leaving Florida. Does the ID NOW test qualify to take within 72hrs? I know you can get a PCR test within 72hrs, but I just wanted to verify that the ID NOW qualifies for that 72hrs as well. Thanks!


----------



## spewey

CJK said:


> Great post! Thanks so much for putting it together for everyone. I have a quick question. With the changes to requirements after Feb. 28th, can we still choose to take the ID NOW test at Walgreens within 72hrs of returning to Canada? We'd rather get the test done in Florida, and then drive for 2 days to Canada. We don't want to have to get a rapid test the day prior to crossing the border, and would rather get it just before leaving Florida. Does the ID NOW test qualify to take within 72hrs? I know you can get a PCR test within 72hrs, but I just wanted to verify that the ID NOW qualifies for that 72hrs as well. Thanks!


There has never been a requirement for a PCR test. The current mandate is for a molecular test taken within 72 hours of your arrival at a land crossing or of the scheduled time of departure of your flight into Canada. The ID Now NAAT test is molecular and therefore qualifies for entry and will remain so after February 28th when the rules change to allow antigen tests as well.
I wholeheartedly agree with your strategy of using the Walgreens ID Now rapid test if you are driving. Or flying for that matter, assuming they’re available near where you are staying.


----------



## Jezwood

spewey said:


> There has never been a requirement for a PCR test. The current mandate is for a molecular test taken within 72 hours of your arrival at a land crossing or of the scheduled time of departure of your flight into Canada. The ID Now NAAT test is molecular and therefore qualifies for entry and will remain so after February 28th when the rules change to allow antigen tests as well.
> I wholeheartedly agree with your strategy of using the Walgreens ID Now rapid test if you are driving. Or flying for that matter, assuming they’re available near where you are staying.


I'm going the last week of March and flying home on April 1st.  My concern with getting a ID NOW NAAT Test is that it may give you a false positive if you had Covid in the last 90 days.  My husband and I may have had it over Christmas but it was not confirmed with a PCR test so I don't know which way I should go.  Antigen or Molecular test?


----------



## CanucksRock

Hockeychic said:


> Has anyone used the Disney Maingate lab?    I booked appts but can’t see how long the wait is To get results.      All they asked is my phone number and email address.    Nothing about it being free.


For Antigen it was pretty quick. Do not know about PCR as they were not doing PCR that day. They send the PCR to a lab outside the state for resulting.


----------



## CanucksRock

I have updated the first post with the changes that are effective today.


----------



## bankr63

Jezwood said:


> I'm going the last week of March and flying home on April 1st.  My concern with getting a ID NOW NAAT Test is that it may give you a false positive if you had Covid in the last 90 days.  My husband and I may have had it over Christmas but it was not confirmed with a PCR test so I don't know which way I should go.  Antigen or Molecular test?


Both.  The molecular test might show up positive, but if it was over Christmas then a RAT will get you home.  Note that I work in a hospital and we use RAT tests to clear workers to return to work post infection for just that reason.  It generally will not signal unless you have active COVID (low false positives).  They are less reliable because they provide more false negatives, but that is not what you are going for.  If we fail a NAAT we have plenty of RATs along to prove we are not currently active.
DW and I both work in high-risk workplaces (elementary school and hospital), so even with triple vaccination, there is the chance that we have been exposed and were asymptomatic.  We'll take the NAAT so that we don't have to worry about testing while travelling home, it will be a known.  If we test C+ on the NAAT we would take an immediate RAT to see if we are really active.


----------



## bankr63

lilsonicfan said:


> I'm not an IT person or anything so obviously everyone should be cautious.  But as far as I can tell, WM Life Centers, which owns www.lifecenters.ca is a real clinic based in Calgary.  Their google reviews appear to support the idea that they are a real company.  Here is their IG account.  https://www.instagram.com/wmlifecenters/
> 
> By the way I also found another place that does virtual testing if you have your own antigen test.  It's $25 for one person.  https://www.medionerx.com/virtualcare/


Not saying they're not real, just that their website is marked as dangerous.  They might be flagged for collecting credit cards over a non-encrypted (regular http) channel for instance.  That could be just because they're not IT people either.  I didn't dig deeper, as I don't like to ignore these sorts of warnings.  Getting a warning like this from Safe Web is actually pretty rare for me.


----------



## mjf

bankr63 said:


> We'll take the NAAT so that we don't have to worry about testing while travelling home, it will be a known.  If we test C+ on the NAAT we would take an immediate RAT to see if we are really active.



This is really helpful thank you!


----------



## Hockeychic

A friend and I both did our Covid tests today to return to Canada.   She did hers at Maingate at 8am still don’t have results.    I did mine through curative at HawaIan Rumble Golf at 3pm and had my email with results email  within 15 mins.   Just a FYI.


----------



## CanucksRock

Hockeychic said:


> I did mine through curative at HawaIan Rumble Golf at 3pm and had my email with results email  within 15 mins.   Just a FYI.


Is Rumble going the Rapid PCR again? Website just showing the 1-2 day PCR.


----------



## Minniemoo15

CanucksRock said:


> Is Rumble going the Rapid PCR again? Website just showing the 1-2 day PCR.


I noticed the other day they have a seperate website for the rapid PCR now

https://book.curative.com/sites/34661


----------



## CanucksRock

Minniemoo15 said:


> I noticed the other day they have a seperate website for the rapid PCR now
> 
> https://book.curative.com/sites/34661


Thanks!! I up add it to the list.


----------



## Aug2020distrip

Can someone please let me know if kids need to be fully vaccinated to enter the US by air? I thought they did and then now I read people under 18 don’t have to be? My oldest is fully vaxxed but my youngest got Covid right before he was supposed to be so hasn’t had his second shot yet. Apparently his immunity from that should be good for 3+ months so would rather hold off on second dose. But we travel to USA end of April so just seeing if I should rush that… 

thanks


----------



## Aug2020distrip

And wow! Thanks for posting that website where you can just take your own rapid tests (we have like 5 boxes unopened). And you can book far in advance! We go end of April so I still hope it’s gone totally by then, but if not looks like that might be the best way to go.


----------



## CanucksRock

Aug2020distrip said:


> Can someone please let me know if kids need to be fully vaccinated to enter the US by air?


Flights departing Canadian airports is 12 years and 4 months.


----------



## lilsonicfan

lilsonicfan said:


> For our travel to the US we bought rapid antigen tests from proofofentry.com - will use those next week, can't comment on them yet.  $29.95 each plus shipping (unless you buy 7 or more I think.)



Just wanted to update in case anyone was thinking about this site - we used these tests today and received our certificates quickly.  They are not 'supervised' through a zoom call or anything but they are verified by QR code and a bunch of photos you take along the way.  Well worth the price.  You do have to work within their hours though which are somewhat limited.


----------



## Hockeychic

Update!     Almost 25 hours and she still doesn’t have results from the maingate location.   She was told she would have them within 24 hrs.    She was verbally told it was negative but nothing to show for proof.   She has a appt today with the Rumble golf place today where I went.

also for those who want to know.  The Maingate one had a nurse do it who was awesome and friendly.    The Rumble golf one I went to you did it yourself while supervised also very helpful people there.

this is not to criticize just to inform.


----------



## greenclan67

lilsonicfan said:


> Just wanted to update in case anyone was thinking about this site - we used these tests today and received our certificates quickly.  They are not 'supervised' through a zoom call or anything but they are verified by QR code and a bunch of photos you take along the way.  Well worth the price.  You do have to work within their hours though which are somewhat limited.


Are these good for coming back to Canada as well? And what kind of pictures you need. 
thanks


----------



## Kdemelo22

All these sites say I will have to show I.D. when I book I use my hotel address but when i show them my Canadian driver's licence (Walgreens or curative) will they charge me for the test or turn me away?


----------



## Hockeychic

I hope so cause that’s what I used.    

I didn’t have to show any ID, my friend had to screen shot her DL

both places just needed a address of where you were staying.  

BtW.   Still no results for my friend but she just did the Rmble one.


----------



## Juventus

If you drive back into Canada with a fully vaccinated party of 4, and one person presents a positive test result, how long do you have do quarantine for and do all four people have to quarantine for that same duration?  (and I know about the possible 5K fine and do not care to discuss).

Thanks!


----------



## spewey

Juventus said:


> If you drive back into Canada with a fully vaccinated party of 4, and one person presents a positive test result, how long do you have do quarantine for and do all four people have to quarantine for that same duration?  (and I know about the possible 5K fine and do not care to discuss).
> 
> Thanks!


Technically, only positive people are not supposed to cross. They are supposed to remain in isolation outside the country for 10 days.
But here's where it gets *really *confusing. That's federal guidelines. So, if they cross anyway (and, yes, let's ignore the fines) into a province that has different quarantine mandates, they then fall under those. So, here in Ontario that's five days.


----------



## Dznefn

Has anyone paid the extra money to have Beeper MD come at a more specific time?  And did they show up?


----------



## TropicalDIS

Did the Walgreens Rapid ID NOW test on Sunday. Very smooth process. Had results within 4 hours.


----------



## hcortesis

Dznefn said:


> Has anyone paid the extra money to have Beeper MD come at a more specific time?  And did they show up?


I have paid but haven't used them yet.


----------



## Juventus

spewey said:


> Technically, only positive people are not supposed to cross. They are supposed to remain in isolation outside the country for 10 days.
> But here's where it gets *really *confusing. That's federal guidelines. So, if they cross anyway (and, yes, let's ignore the fines) into a province that has different quarantine mandates, they then fall under those. So, here in Ontario that's five days.


I just read that its the stricker of the restrictions, meaning ten days.


----------



## spewey

Juventus said:


> I just read that its the stricker of the restrictions, meaning ten days.


Huh. I believe you - but that doesn't make any sense. Why does where you test matter? If you get the virus in Toronto - isolate for five days. But get it in Buffalo (and drive to Toronto) - 10 days?
I don't know that the Provincial guidelines address this. The feds may say stay out of the country for 10 days, but if I made it back to Ontario, I would assume those mandates now apply. But it is good that you pointed this out.
I just think this points to the need for further clarification and alignment of the rules, if that is they are comfortable with traveling resuming.


----------



## CanucksRock

@spewey If you travel outside of Canada, you are then subject to the Federal Rules upon return. I know someone that tested positive on their arrival test - they had to isolate for 10 days, even though Alberta rules is 5.

https://travel.gc.ca/travel-covid/travel-restrictions/isolation#isolation
Edit to add.. I'm pretty sure they were jealous of the two of us stuck in Florida, that only had to isolate for 5 days, could leave the place we were staying at to go for walks, and were basically free after Day 5..with a mask.


----------



## jd370

Hi,

Anyone has experience with covidtestexpress.ca?

Thanks


----------



## jenrus

Do you need to test to fly domestic within the USA?


----------



## CanucksRock

jenrus said:


> Do you need to test to fly domestic within the USA?


No


----------



## Starwind

spewey said:


> Technically, only positive people are not supposed to cross. They are supposed to remain in isolation outside the country for 10 days.
> But here's where it gets *really *confusing. That's federal guidelines. So, if they cross anyway (and, yes, let's ignore the fines) into a province that has different quarantine mandates, they then fall under those. So, here in Ontario that's five days.



Actually, if you cross while positive OR traveled internationally within the last 14 days and develop symptoms or test positive, you are subject to the federal guidelines even if your province has a shorter isolation period.

See: https://travel.gc.ca/travel-covid/travel-restrictions/covid-vaccinated-travellers-entering-canada 

The quote below is just part of what one is required to follow.

QUOTE

*Positive arrival test, symptoms, or exposure after your arrival*

Monitor for symptoms for 14 days after your arrival.


*If a fully vaccinated traveller or unvaccinated child under 12 years of age tests positive*:

 
they must isolate for 10 days
 
report your test results and/or symptoms to PHAC by calling 1-833-641-0343

*If a parent, step-parent, guardian, or tutor a child has travelled with experiences symptoms or tests positive*:

 
unvaccinated children under 12 years of age must quarantine for 14 days and monitor for symptoms
 
report your test results and/or symptoms to PHAC by calling 1-833-641-0343

If a person you travelled with develops symptoms or tests positive, you must begin a 14-day quarantine period starting from your last exposure to the person.


You must provide proof of your test results, if asked, to any federal, provincial, territorial or municipal government official or peace officer.


END QUOTE

SW


----------



## steivewonder88

Is there anywhere that has free RAT type tests near WDW? My understanding these have the lowest sensitivity and also have the quickest turn around times.


----------



## damo

steivewonder88 said:


> Is there anywhere that has free RAT type tests near WDW? My understanding these have the lowest sensitivity and also have the quickest turn around times.



There are some listed in the first post.


----------



## Etch

Starwind said:


> The quote below is just part of what one is required to follow.



This is how I'm reading the current document.  They've inserted language as of Feb.28th instead of a total revision which is what I believe should have been done given that the travel advisory dropped to level 2.

Keep in mind that you are quoting from the "*Arrival Testing" *section of the travel restrictions.  There are many rules under this section that are not found in the "*Pre-entry Testing"*. 

They way I read the current  Pre-Entry Testing section is that you are required to have your pre-entry test results, ArriveCan filled out, proof of vaccination and a quarantine plan.  If you were to have all negative tests there is no mention of having any responsibilities past this point other then what your province currently requires.

If you have a positive test then you are not supposed to enter for 10 days.  There is no guidance on what happens when you are permitted to enter Canada other then the threat of a fine up to $5000.  All reports I've heard are that no one is being fined when they cross the land border with a positive test.  The likely outcome is your sent home to follow your quarantine plan for 10 days but that is not a certainty.


----------



## sdm513

Etch said:


> If you have a positive test then you are not supposed to enter for 10 days.  There is no guidance on what happens when you are permitted to enter Canada other then the threat of a fine up to $5000.  All reports I've heard are that no one is being fined when they cross the land border with a positive test.  The likely outcome is your sent home to follow your quarantine plan for 10 days but that is not a certainty.



Just to add some precision to this - section 5.1 of the federal Order in Council that is currently in force requires individuals crossing with a positive test to isolate for 10 days. I've posted elsewhere in another thread that this is the underlying legal instrument that various government websites are communicating in plain language (or at least one of the legal instruments -- there are others). Sorry I can't post a link to the Order -- disboards thinks it's spam -- maybe because I am an infrequent poster 

_Requirements — isolation 

5.1 (1) Every person who enters Canada and who has reasonable grounds to suspect they have COVID-19, exhibits signs and symptoms of COVID-19, knows that they have COVID-19 or has received a positive result for any type of COVID-19 test that was performed on a specimen collected within a period of 10 days before the day on which they enter Canada or on the day on which they enter Canada must isolate themselves without delay in accordance with the instructions provided by a screening officer or quarantine officer in a place that meets the conditions set out in subsection (2) and remain in isolation until the expiry of the 10-day period that begins on the day on which the person enters Canada or any other applicable isolation period._


----------



## Isabelle12345

Just an update on BeeperMd services in Orlando
We had booked them for 5 people for rapid antigen tests on a Wednesday from 9:00-1:00
They texted at 9 to confirm appointment from 10:10-1:00
No news at 1:00 so I call them and after 35 min on the phone, they tell me that Britney something was assigned to our appointment and she was running late but would be here no later than 14:15, and to call them back if she didn’t 
Obviously, no call at 14:30 so they looked and told me I had cancelled the appointment!!! (Which I obviously hadn’t!)
So we started looking for a plan B but nothing was available on such short notice aside from very expensive options (179$/person for antigen tests!)
Long story short, the nice lady who was on the phone was able to reassign someone to our testing who finally came at our hotel at 6:15
Thankfully it was a rest day for us and everything worked out fine in the end, but it was extremely stressful 
I would definitely bring rapid antigen tests from switch health next time if tests are still required
Otherwise, beeperMd did provide an amazing service when they were finally there and we got our reports by email shortly after, so if you want to use them I would definitely pay the extra fee to have a one hour window (20$pp) - I am pretty sure they were overbooked and started with their paying guests at first
I will be happy to answer questions if anyone has them

And i am happy to report that we spent a wonderful week in Disney, and despite no masks, no physical distancing and massive crowds, we all tested negative for Covid!


----------



## thr33boys

Isabelle12345 said:


> And i am happy to report that we spent a wonderful week in Disney, and despite no masks, no physical distancing and massive crowds, we all tested negative for Covid!



Glad it worked out in the end for you.

This is very encouraging as I thought it was pretty much an impossible outcome.


----------



## Alexsandra

Just got back from Florida. I just want to warn people NOT to use this location:
To the moderator (please remove them from the list!)

Disney Maingate (Northshore Clinical Labs) Molecular or Rapid Antigen (unknown how long PCR result takes)
3010 Maingate Lane, Kissimmee
0800-1700 Appointment Required. Can make appointment same day.




*Northshore Clinical Labs*
Schedule your appointment online Northshore Clinical Labs
maingate-testing.as.me

We ended up booking an appointment there for our Antigen tests the day before our flight. We filled the forms before our arrival. Once we drove up, it was already looking pretty shady. The testing site was in a pop up tent in the middle of a parking lot with no signage and no one wearing masks. There were two women taking tests. We walked up to them and indicated we had appointments. That is when they told us, that we would not get our results until 3 or 4 days later since the lab that they used to work with dropped them. I asked what we were supposed to do or if they knew where we could get tested. They shrugged and never answered. The people behind us let us know that they had taken their tests 2 days ago and still hadn't received their results so they came back to see what was going on. They were really mad! 

Anyway, we ended up looking for a new place in our car. Finally found the testing site below which offers Antigen Tests for travel and guaranteed results in one hour. We ended up paying $129 USD for each test but it was worth it. The place was super professional and it was legit.
Here is the info for anyone looking: 
https://www.covidclinic.org/
We went to get tested at the Vineland Site (16-18 minutes from Disney World)
8201 Vineland Ave, Orlando, FL 32821
Open from 9:00AM to 4:30PM
It was in a trailer at the back of the Vineland Outlet Mall. (the one that has Uggs)
You can book an appointment or just do a walk-up. If you are planning to do their PCR test, then arrive before 4PM.

Got our Antigen test result in under an hour. Also got a free PCR test done at the same time (in case we tested positive and had to wait 10 days for our return to Canada)
They sent our Antigen test results by email and phone within the hour and got the PCR test results the next day! Had no problem at airport or at customs.


----------



## Jezwood

Alexsandra said:


> Just got back from Florida. I just want to warn people NOT to use this location:
> To the moderator (please remove them from the list!)
> 
> Disney Maingate (Northshore Clinical Labs) Molecular or Rapid Antigen (unknown how long PCR result takes)
> 3010 Maingate Lane, Kissimmee
> 0800-1700 Appointment Required. Can make appointment same day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Northshore Clinical Labs*
> Schedule your appointment online Northshore Clinical Labs
> maingate-testing.as.me
> 
> We ended up booking an appointment there for our Antigen tests the day before our flight. We filled the forms before our arrival. Once we drove up, it was already looking pretty shady. The testing site was in a pop up tent in the middle of a parking lot with no signage and no one wearing masks. There were two women taking tests. We walked up to them and indicated we had appointments. That is when they told us, that we would not get our results until 3 or 4 days later since the lab that they used to work with dropped them. I asked what we were supposed to do or if they knew where we could get tested. They shrugged and never answered. The people behind us let us know that they had taken their tests 2 days ago and still hadn't received their results so they came back to see what was going on. They were really mad!
> 
> Anyway, we ended up looking for a new place in our car. Finally found the testing site below which offers Antigen Tests for travel and guaranteed results in one hour. We ended up paying $129 USD for each test but it was worth it. The place was super professional and it was legit.
> Here is the info for anyone looking:
> https://www.covidclinic.org/View attachment 652670
> We went to get tested at the Vineland Site (16-18 minutes from Disney World)
> 8201 Vineland Ave, Orlando, FL 32821
> Open from 9:00AM to 4:30PM
> It was in a trailer at the back of the Vineland Outlet Mall. (the one that has Uggs)
> You can book an appointment or just do a walk-up. If you are planning to do their PCR test, then arrive before 4PM.
> 
> Got our Antigen test result in under an hour. Also got a free PCR test done at the same time (in case we tested positive and had to wait 10 days for our return to Canada)
> They sent our Antigen test results by email and phone within the hour and got the PCR test results the next day! Had no problem at airport or at customs.


I'm planning on going to Walgreens to get a NAAT Molecule test.  It is free and results seem to be coming back within 4 hours.  The NAAT Test you can get done up to 72 hours before flight.  24 hours is way to tight for me.


----------



## CJK

Jezwood said:


> I'm planning on going to Walgreens to get a NAAT Molecule test.  It is free and results seem to be coming back within 4 hours.  The NAAT Test you can get done up to 72 hours before flight.  24 hours is way to tight for me.


We have the same strategy in mind!


----------



## Alexsandra

Jezwood said:


> I'm planning on going to Walgreens to get a NAAT Molecule test.  It is free and results seem to be coming back within 4 hours.  The NAAT Test you can get done up to 72 hours before flight.  24 hours is way to tight for me.


Yes, I would recommend that instead for sure!


----------



## spewey

Yep, so much for antigen tests "easing" travel restrictions. We'll also be sticking with the Rapid molecular tests at Walgreens.


----------



## ellbell

Jezwood said:


> I'm planning on going to Walgreens to get a NAAT Molecule test.  It is free and results seem to be coming back within 4 hours.  The NAAT Test you can get done up to 72 hours before flight.  24 hours is way to tight for me.


I've used walgreens rapid ID Now tests twice, once in Orlando and once in Buffalo.  Both times were super quick and easy and we had our results in less than 2 hourseven though they said it would be within 4.  I would recommend walgreens to anyone who asked me.


----------



## mab2012

spewey said:


> Yep, so much for antigen tests "easing" travel restrictions. We'll also be sticking with the Rapid molecular tests at Walgreens.



Agreed, at least for US travel.  Allowing rapid tests is probably more helpful for destinations where molecular tests are more expensive or harder to find.

Walgreens is still our "plan A" as well.  The only thing the new rules have won us is a backup plan.  If something goes wrong with our NAAT test or someone tests positive, we'll fall back to finding a local RAT or maybe using that Life Centers service or something similar.  Luckily we still have ten unused rapid tests that the Ontario government sent home with our kids last Christmas!


----------



## Jezwood

mab2012 said:


> Agreed, at least for US travel.  Allowing rapid tests is probably more helpful for destinations where molecular tests are more expensive or harder to find.
> 
> Walgreens is still our "plan A" as well.  The only thing the new rules have won us is a backup plan.  If something goes wrong with our NAAT test or someone tests positive, we'll fall back to finding a local RAT or maybe using that Life Centers service or something similar.  Luckily we still have ten unused rapid tests that the Ontario government sent home with our kids last Christmas!


If someone tests positive won't Walgreens report it to the Health Department?  If you had a positive NAAT Test but a negative Antigen Test are you still able to fly?


----------



## damo

Jezwood said:


> If someone tests positive won't Walgreens report it to the Health Department?  If you had a positive NAAT Test but a negative Antigen Test are you still able to fly?



A positive NAAT test doesn't necessarily mean that you currently have covid.  It just means that it is still showing up in your system.  A negative antigen test will allow you to fly according to the new regulations.  That's all you have to show.

To the best of my knowledge, nobody will follow up on a positive test with you.


----------



## mab2012

Jezwood said:


> If someone tests positive won't Walgreens report it to the Health Department?  If you had a positive NAAT Test but a negative Antigen Test are you still able to fly?



a) I didn't necessarily mean a positive test.  Sometimes results are slow coming back, appointments are missed or cancelled, etc.
b) I have no idea if it is reported or not, but it's worth noting that a positive molecular test doesn't necessarily indicate an active infection.  I would follow up with a RAT anyway, especially if only one family member threw a positive.
c) Last time I flew internationally, the airline (Air Canada) insisted I had to show negative test results and ArriveCan approval at check-in.  That was Air Canada last summer though, YMMV.

I wouldn't fly if I thought we were infectious, but we are driving to Syracuse and flying domestically to avoid some of the hassle with international flights, so test results wouldn't be required for the flight itself.


----------



## ElCray

Hi! Looking for some help. We are trying to register for the PCR test on the Walgreens website. However we are getting stuck at the insurance page. It wants us to signal if we have insurance. Our insurer isn't listed.

If we put "I have no insurance" it wants us to put our State and Drivers license number. Canadian provinces aren't listed. If we don't select a state, it won't let us click through to complete the booking.

Any tips?


----------



## spewey

ElCray said:


> Hi! Looking for some help. We are trying to register for the PCR test on the Walgreens website. However we are getting stuck at the insurance page. It wants us to signal if we have insurance. Our insurer isn't listed.
> 
> If we put "I have no insurance" it wants us to put our State and Drivers license number. Canadian provinces aren't listed. If we don't select a state, it won't let us click through to complete the booking.
> 
> Any tips?


Huh - I've not seen that. I just jumped on their site and clicked through - didn't ask me this question. Perhaps it's particular to the PCR test? I've never booked that - and not sure why anyone would? Can you instead book the Rapid ID Now NAAT test - and make sure to use the address you're staying at in the States.


----------



## CanucksRock

Has anyone else tried Maingate for Antigen, as I know someone that did it in January and it was not the same experience as poster earlier in this thread. The person I know did the Rapid Antigen and had results same day.  

Regardless, I can only personally vouch for Walgreens & Curative (Rumble) because I have been to both.


----------



## damo

ElCray said:


> Hi! Looking for some help. We are trying to register for the PCR test on the Walgreens website. However we are getting stuck at the insurance page. It wants us to signal if we have insurance. Our insurer isn't listed.
> 
> If we put "I have no insurance" it wants us to put our State and Drivers license number. Canadian provinces aren't listed. If we don't select a state, it won't let us click through to complete the booking.
> 
> Any tips?





Make sure you are clicking on the ID NOW test and not the PCR test.  You have to click the one with the red dot.  That is the molecular test that is allowed to be done up to 72 hours.  If you click the PCR test, they ask you for insurance info.


----------



## TropicalDIS

Jezwood said:


> If someone tests positive won't Walgreens report it to the Health Department?  If you had a positive NAAT Test but a negative Antigen Test are you still able to fly?



My cousin is down there now, and tested positive for Covid last weekend at Walgreens over the weekend. Yesterday she got a call from Florida Health Services advising her that she had to quarantine for 5 days, and could not fly for 10 days. She was already quarantining.


----------



## CanucksRock

I heard a story of  someone that tried to fly - but was denied boarding. The CDC website does say there are do not fly lists…and I’m guessing if you say you are testing for travel, this could be reported.


----------



## ElCray

Thank you to spewey and damo! Situation is rectified. I rebooked us with the IDNOW NAAT tests. I had completely missed the difference in return times for that test and the PCR. 

Now just crossing our fingers for negative Switch Health tests before we leave!


----------



## thr33boys

Just wanted to share that I had a very positive experience with MedioneRx this morning for our antigen tests. They offer 24h appointment times and since you don't pay until your appointment, there are no upfront costs. Process was simple and efficient and we had our results within 10 mins of ending the zoom call this morning. The cost is $24.99/person.


----------



## Princess KP

thr33boys said:


> Just wanted to share that I had a very positive experience with MedioneRx this morning for our antigen tests. They offer 24h appointment times and since you don't pay until your appointment, there are no upfront costs. Process was simple and efficient and we had our results within 10 mins of ending the zoom call this morning. The cost is $24.99/person.


Thanks for sharing! Did you have to stay on the call until the results came back? I'm trying to figure out timing.


----------



## thr33boys

Princess KP said:


> Thanks for sharing! Did you have to stay on the call until the results came back? I'm trying to figure out timing.



Yes, but during that time, the nurse reviewed our passport information. When we finished that, I showed her the test results and we were done. The whole process was 20 minutes, if that.


----------



## hcortesis

Posted on another discussion but does anyone have first hand information about using Switch Health Antigen test to enter the U.S?  Flying out on Saturday and want to insure their video tests are accepted


----------



## Minniemoo15

hcortesis said:


> Posted on another discussion but does anyone have first hand information about using Switch Health Antigen test to enter the U.S?  Flying out on Saturday and want to insure their video tests are accepted


Yes we used them 2 weeks ago to enter US - very easy. We will be taking them again this weekend to go back home.


----------



## hcortesis

Oh, thank you very much.  So much on my mind right now but I can take away that concern.


----------



## mullysisters

Minniemoo15 said:


> Yes we used them 2 weeks ago to enter US - very easy. We will be taking them again this weekend to go back home.


Sorry, do you mean using them to return to Canada? Do they upload to ArriveCan? Can you tell me as far as you know, what happens if you test positive on the return/entry test to Canada? Do you have to quarantine where you are? Sorry if this has been answered I've been on the cruising forum and I'm confused. TIA!


----------



## mullysisters

mab2012 said:


> Agreed, at least for US travel.  Allowing rapid tests is probably more helpful for destinations where molecular tests are more expensive or harder to find.
> 
> Walgreens is still our "plan A" as well.  The only thing the new rules have won us is a backup plan.  If something goes wrong with our NAAT test or someone tests positive, we'll fall back to finding a local RAT or maybe using that Life Centers service or something similar.  Luckily we still have ten unused rapid tests that the Ontario government sent home with our kids last Christmas!


I didnt think those free school tests were accepted for re-entry into Canada because they are not monitored?


----------



## mab2012

mullysisters said:


> I didnt think those free school tests were accepted for re-entry into Canada because they are not monitored?



There are some posts up thread about services (one in particular, out of Calgary, called "Life Centers") that provide remote proctoring services using BYO Health Canada approved tests.  The fee is much cheaper than any lab administered test, especially when you can obtain the test kit itself for free.

But you're right that you can't just take the school provided test (or any other RAT) yourself and show the border agent the result.  It has to be observed (and documented) "by a pharmacy, laboratory, healthcare entity or telehealth service".

Details are here, FYI: https://travel.gc.ca/travel-covid/t...-travellers-entering-canada#pre-entry-testing


----------



## mab2012

mullysisters said:


> Sorry, do you mean using them to return to Canada? Do they upload to ArriveCan? Can you tell me as far as you know, what happens if you test positive on the return/entry test to Canada? Do you have to quarantine where you are? Sorry if this has been answered I've been on the cruising forum and I'm confused. TIA!



Officially, if you try to enter Canada with a positive pre-departure test, you may be subject to a fine of up to $5000, but as a Canadian citizen you can't be denied entry.  Unofficially, people are reporting that at land crossings, fines are not routinely imposed and those with positive results are just being sent home to quarantine, as long as there is an appropriate quarantine plan in place.

I've only flown internationally once since border restrictions were put in place, and on that occasion the Air Canada check-in agent insisted I had to have ArriveCan approval before I would be allowed to board the plane.  So in that case, if someone didn't have a negative result they wouldn't be allowed to travel, and would have to quarantine in place, according to whatever the local rules are, until either a negative test is obtained or 10 days have passed after a positive PCR test.  But that was from The Bahamas, last summer, so YMMV.

There is also still random arrival testing.  If you are tested, you don't have to quarantine while waiting for results, but of course if your result is positive you would be expected to quarantine (at home) at that point.

All of this assumes you are vaccinated, of course.  If not, I believe you are subject to quarantine on arrival in any case.

Also, re ArriveCan, the lab won't upload anything directly.  They will provide you with documented results (usually by email), and YOU will upload that into your ArriveCan account.


----------



## mullysisters

mab2012 said:


> Officially, if you try to enter Canada with a positive pre-departure test, you may be subject to a fine of up to $5000, but as a Canadian citizen you can't be denied entry.  Unofficially, people are reporting that at land crossings, fines are not routinely imposed and those with positive results are just being sent home to quarantine, as long as there is an appropriate quarantine plan in place.
> 
> I've only flown internationally once since border restrictions were put in place, and on that occasion the Air Canada check-in agent insisted I had to have ArriveCan approval before I would be allowed to board the plane.  So in that case, if someone didn't have a negative result they wouldn't be allowed to travel, and would have to quarantine in place, according to whatever the local rules are, until either a negative test is obtained or 10 days have passed after a positive PCR test.  But that was from The Bahamas, last summer, so YMMV.
> 
> There is also still random arrival testing.  If you are tested, you don't have to quarantine while waiting for results, but of course if your result is positive you would be expected to quarantine (at home) at that point.
> 
> All of this assumes you are vaccinated, of course.  If not, I believe you are subject to quarantine on arrival in any case.
> 
> Also, re ArriveCan, the lab won't upload anything directly.  They will provide you with documented results (usually by email), and YOU will upload that into your ArriveCan account.


Thanks so much. I dont know why the website cannot be that clear. All understood now.


----------



## mullysisters

mab2012 said:


> There are some posts up thread about services (one in particular, out of Calgary, called "Life Centers") that provide remote proctoring services using BYO Health Canada approved tests.  The fee is much cheaper than any lab administered test, especially when you can obtain the test kit itself for free.
> 
> But you're right that you can't just take the school provided test (or any other RAT) yourself and show the border agent the result.  It has to be observed (and documented) "by a pharmacy, laboratory, healthcare entity or telehealth service".
> 
> Details are here, FYI: https://travel.gc.ca/travel-covid/t...-travellers-entering-canada#pre-entry-testing


Thank you very much, so many acronyms!  I've read the goverment site but you've made it clearer.


----------



## mullysisters

mab2012 said:


> There are some posts up thread about services (one in particular, out of Calgary, called "Life Centers") that provide remote proctoring services using BYO Health Canada approved tests.  The fee is much cheaper than any lab administered test, especially when you can obtain the test kit itself for free.
> 
> But you're right that you can't just take the school provided test (or any other RAT) yourself and show the border agent the result.  It has to be observed (and documented) "by a pharmacy, laboratory, healthcare entity or telehealth service".
> 
> Details are here, FYI: https://travel.gc.ca/travel-covid/t...-travellers-entering-canada#pre-entry-testing


Sorry again, follow up: are these acceptable if they are done as part of a BYO consult on the internet? Thank you


----------



## Jezwood

mullysisters said:


> Sorry again, follow up: are these acceptable if they are done as part of a BYO consult on the internet? Thank you


Yes they are.  But I have heard rumors that testing will no longer be needed as of March 31st but it's not official yet.  Here's hoping that comes true.


----------



## Dznefn

If the rumors are true, do you extend any trips until the 31st to avoid testing?  

Or if someone has a positive, will people just be able to get on the plane anyway starting on the 31st and not follow the 10 day no fly rule?


----------



## Jezwood

Dznefn said:


> If the rumors are true, do you extend any trips until the 31st to avoid testing?
> 
> Or if someone has a positive, will people just be able to get on the plane anyway starting on the 31st and not follow the 10 day no fly rule?


If they drop testing then there is no reason to test so you will be able to fly home.  In Ontario as of this past Wednesday if you are fully vaccinated and have come in contact with a person that is positive you do not have to quarantine at all.  You only have to quarantine for 5 days if YOU tested positive.


----------



## Aug2020distrip

Jezwood said:


> Yes they are.  But I have heard rumors that testing will no longer be needed as of March 31st but it's not official yet.  Here's hoping that comes true.


I heard this rumour too, no testing for fully vaxxed come March 31. Fingers crossed


----------



## DisneySyd

mullysisters said:


> Sorry again, follow up: are these acceptable if they are done as part of a BYO consult on the internet? Thank you


Can confirm these are acceptable thru lifecenters. We used the Abbott tests, but these were an option on the form (the nurse asks which brand and marks it for you). Easy process…we’ll be using them again to return to Canada.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Ohhh I really hope no testing for vaxxed as of March 31st happens!  I'm being pushed to take the cruise I won or lose it (originally booked in 2020) but all the travel restrictions have made it difficult.  I believe I can take my work laptop with me and just work from a hotel if I tested postitive but I would need to clear that with work.  My first friend, who was booked with me 2 years ago, has since cancelled as she will not get vaccinated.  My second friend just today told me she can't go as she cannot risk being stuck in the States for 10 days if she tested positive.


----------



## spewey

I too love the idea of testing to return going away ... but I don't know that I'd count on it. It does seem that the powers that be are committed to reviewing all the mandates at the end of this month, but reviewing and removing are very different things.
The response to date by the federal government to the travel lobbyists demands to end testing has been pretty consistent - we heard you, and made it easier to travel by allowing antigens (whether or not that actually makes it easier is of course up for debate), but we are committed to testing as a way of tracking variants and to protect public health.
I would not be surprised if they stick to that strategy - which is in general politically popular - and keep the testing mandate in place indefinitely. I would certainly not bet on having to test negative to get on a plane ending. But, again, I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## disneyfreak89

Good points but I think most variants fly in from other countries so I can see them never lifting the testing for flyers but the land borders they are mostly domestic so they should lift it for them.


----------



## MamaLema

Just read through all the info and I just realized I don’t need to stress about testing upon returning. We had Covid in January. We are going last week of April. We just need to do the $16.99 RAT from Costco to enter the US.
I didn’t know positive results are 180 days for Canada. I’m so happy and relieved. Thanks Dis


----------



## damo

MamaLema said:


> Just read through all the info and I just realized I don’t need to stress about testing upon returning. We had Covid in January. We are going last week of April. We just need to do the $16.99 RAT from Costco to enter the US.
> I didn’t know positive results are 180 days for Canada. I’m so happy and relieved. Thanks Dis



Just make sure you have the PCR test results as your proof that you had it.


----------



## Jezwood

damo said:


> Just make sure you have the PCR test results as your proof that you had it.


And a note from your Doctor that you have recovered and able to fly.


----------



## damo

Jezwood said:


> And a note from your Doctor that you have recovered and able to fly.



I think that is only needed for going into the USA and it sounds like they are planning on doing RATs instead for that.


----------



## ElCray

Hi all! Question about the ArriveCan app. I see where it says to upload proof of vaccination but I don't see where to upload our test results. (I don't know why I'm so bad at this! Lol)


----------



## bcwife76

ElCray said:


> Hi all! Question about the ArriveCan app. I see where it says to upload proof of vaccination but I don't see where to upload our test results. (I don't know why I'm so bad at this! Lol)


Because you don't upload your test results to the ArriveCAN app. You can have a printed version or an email, it's usually just the airline that wants to see them (obvs if you are crossing by land then it's the border guard looking at your email or printed test results).


----------



## ElCray

bcwife76 said:


> Because you don't upload your test results to the ArriveCAN app. You can have a printed version or an email, it's usually just the airline that wants to see them (obvs if you are crossing by land then it's the border guard looking at your email or printed test results).


Ok! Thank you! I got mixed up. Thanks to everyone for being such a huge help! We did the NAAT test at Walgreens and all tested negative. Coming home Friday. And what an amazing trip! Thank you a million times over!


----------



## CanucksRock

Officially announced that as of April 1, testing no longer required for fully vaccinated when returning to Canada. For those flying to the US, the Antigen test is still currently required.


----------



## pigletto

I bought the Switch Health Rapid Antigen tests for our May trip. I was going to use them to meet the requirements to enter Canada. 
Since that is no longer needed, can I use them to meet the USA requirements to board a flight into the USA ? We are flying from Toronto to Orlando so I think I have to show them to board the plane correct ? Do I show them to anyone when I land?


----------



## damo

pigletto said:


> I bought the Switch Health Rapid Antigen tests for our May trip. I was going to use them to meet the requirements to enter Canada.
> Since that is no longer needed, can I use them to meet the USA requirements to board a flight into the USA ? We are flying from Toronto to Orlando so I think I have to show them to board the plane correct ? Do I show them to anyone when I land?



Yes you can use them to enter the USA.  You only show the results when checking in at your Canadian airport.


----------



## pigletto

damo said:


> Yes you can use them to enter the USA.  You only show the results when checking in at your Canadian airport.


Thank you !


----------



## bankr63

Although only necessary for a couple of weeks more, I would warn anyone who wants to use the Walgreens NAAT test to extend their travel window to book as early as possible.  I thought the booking windows opened only a few days prior, so I waited until we arrived to look for a booking.  I was surprised on Monday to see that the earliest booking available was the following Monday 2 days after we depart!  We have our RATs booked now to be performed in the car as we drive back to Ontario on Saturday mid-morning.  We'll pull over in Georgia a bit before the assigned time in a major urban area (Pooler/Savannah area) so I can use my phone for the appointment.  I just hope THAT goes well as that was our original Plan B and I don't have a plan C.  We have to get home on Sunday as DW is due in court as a witness on Monday morning (although that obviously won't happen if it's a positive test).


----------



## CanucksRock

bankr63 said:


> Although only necessary for a couple of weeks more, I would warn anyone who wants to use the Walgreens NAAT test to extend their travel window to book as early as possible.  I thought the booking windows opened only a few days prior, so I waited until we arrived to look for a booking.  I was surprised on Monday to see that the earliest booking available was the following Monday 2 days after we depart!  We have our RATs booked now to be performed in the car as we drive back to Ontario on Saturday mid-morning.  We'll pull over in Georgia a bit before the assigned time in a major urban area (Pooler/Savannah area) so I can use my phone for the appointment.  I just hope THAT goes well as that was our original Plan B and I don't have a plan C.  We have to get home on Sunday as DW is due in court as a witness on Monday morning (although that obviously won't happen if it's a positive test).


 
I believe someone had posted it changed to 7 days, I forgot to update main post. I did now. Curative is a solid fall back and they tend to have same day/next day appts.


----------



## Cupcakesmum

Just back on March 16th. We had an AMAZING experience using Beeper MD. We booked about 4 days in advance and chose to pay extra for the one hour window (7-8am). The tester came to our room at All Stars Movies about a half hour into the window. Other than the money for the one hour window it was completely free. The tester and nurse she dialled in were super pleasant. It made things so easy for us and didn’t cut into park time.


----------



## Jezwood

If you are driving can't you test somewhere close to the border?  I wouldn't think Walgreens would be very busy.  My nephew and family fly to Buffalo and then test there.  If you test positive you can still drive across the border.  Alot of people are reporting they are not fining people the $5,000.  I would think now that they are dropping testing they wouldn't even consider fining them.


----------



## mernin

Cupcakesmum said:


> Just back on March 16th. We had an AMAZING experience using Beeper MD. We booked about 4 days in advance and chose to pay extra for the one hour window (7-8am). The tester came to our room at All Stars Movies about a half hour into the window. Other than the money for the one hour window it was completely free. The tester and nurse she dialled in were super pleasant. It made things so easy for us and didn’t cut into park time.


I was looking at booking this and see there was a check box for parking fees. Did you have to pay the $20 parking fees for them to come?


----------



## ElCray

Not sure if anyone else has run into this but just thought I would post here for those going in the remaining days where testing is required... 

Our trip to Walgreens was super smooth with one exception. We had booked 4 people over 1 hour for NAAT tests. When we showed up, they said they could only do two people at a time, with 1/2 hour in between. (Not sure the reason.) It was fine for us to do that with our schedule.

I hadn't seen anything about that, maybe it was just this location, etc. Just wanted to report in!


----------



## sg33

I see the following note on Curative's website:

Due to lack of Federal appropriations for COVID-19 services, the Health Resources and Services Administration (HRSA) has announced that it is no longer able to accept claims for COVID-19 testing of uninsured patients due to lack of funding. Accordingly, *Curative is no longer able to test patients who are uninsured in Florida effective immediately.*

Does that mean Canadians without a US insurance are not eligible to get themselves tested? Does the Manulife CoverMe travel insurance counts?


----------



## CanucksRock

sg33 said:


> I see the following note on Curative's website:
> 
> Due to lack of Federal appropriations for COVID-19 services, the Health Resources and Services Administration (HRSA) has announced that it is no longer able to accept claims for COVID-19 testing of uninsured patients due to lack of funding. Accordingly, *Curative is no longer able to test patients who are uninsured in Florida effective immediately.*
> 
> Does that mean Canadians without a US insurance are not eligible to get themselves tested? Does the Manulife CoverMe travel insurance counts?


I do not believe Manulife covers the cost of testing.  I’ll remove Curative.

in regards the Walgreens. We had 3 people and were all able to test together. It may vary by store. I wonder if their free testing is also going away…


----------



## sg33

I have been searching around and came across Life Centers (can't paste the link here for some reason) on another forum. They charge $20 per test for proctering plus $5 for each individual you add to the same video call who is travelling with you. 

As long as your testing kits are authorized by Health Canada, you should be ok. People on the other forums used those green Rapid Response kits that Ontario govt. is providing and there were no issues at the airport.


----------



## CanucksRock

This one? Looks they are located in Calgary. You need to book an appt though, and availability is lacking unless you are booking more than 10 days out. (I would have tried them, but I need an appt on the 30th)
Lifecenters


----------



## hcortesis

sg33 said:


> Due to lack of Federal appropriations for COVID-19 services, the Health Resources and Services Administration (HRSA) has announced that it is no longer able to accept claims for COVID-19 testing of uninsured patients due to lack of funding. Accordingly, *Curative is no longer able to test patients who are uninsured in Florida effective immediately.*


Too bad.  They were excellent.  Beeper were no shows twice for us last week but Curative was excellent.


----------



## Aug2020distrip

I have been so focused on the coming back into Canada portion, I haven’t even thought about going into the US testing. Has there been any chatter/rumours of that ending soon too?


----------



## CanucksRock

Aug2020distrip said:


> I have been so focused on the coming back into Canada portion, I haven’t even thought about going into the US testing. Has there been any chatter/rumours of that ending soon too?


Nothing yet.
https://www.wsj.com/amp/articles/how-travel-rules-are-easing-around-the-world-11646754644


----------



## greenclan67

sg33 said:


> I have been searching around and came across Life Centers (can't paste the link here for some reason) on another forum. They charge $20 per test for proctering plus $5 for each individual you add to the same video call who is travelling with you.
> 
> As long as your testing kits are authorized by Health Canada, you should be ok. People on the other forums used those green Rapid Response kits that Ontario govt. is providing and there were no issues at the airport.


We just did this Friday morning for 22 of us at our villa..All of us done in a hour with negative results to fly home yesterday. Zero issues


----------



## ellbell

CanucksRock said:


> Nothing yet.
> https://www.wsj.com/amp/articles/how-travel-rules-are-easing-around-the-world-11646754644


The article is behind a pay wall


----------



## sg33

CanucksRock said:


> This one? Looks they are located in Calgary. You need to book an appt though, and availability is lacking unless you are booking more than 10 days out. (I would have tried them, but I need an appt on the 30th)



Same, I wanted to book for my 29th return but the earliest they have is 31st March.


----------



## sg33

Here is another one I am considering: Azova (again this forum doesn't allow me to post links probably because I signed up a few hours ago)

They have a lot of availabilities and I saw on another forum that some people tried it and it worked out well. It cost $20 USD per test.


----------



## sg33

Aug2020distrip said:


> I have been so focused on the coming back into Canada portion, I haven’t even thought about going into the US testing. Has there been any chatter/rumours of that ending soon too?


Nothing yet. I am getting my test done at Costco this week.


----------



## Etch

Used Life Centers for our pre-entry antigen testing to cross the land border last Friday.  Nurse was on time for our online appointment and everything went smooth. We brought 4 of our own tests that we had received in Ontario for free so our total cost was $35 CDN for 4 tests.

Also, a big thanks to @CanucksRock for starting and maintaining this thread.  It was extremely helpful in understanding what are testing options were.  It will also be great when it's no longer needed in a couple of weeks!


----------



## CJK

Looks like the free testing at drug stores is coming to an end? https://www.mynews13.com/fl/orlando...t4dVub8oA0tWub8EhNSW8HzJGAVVqJCnmWoToeaYNgxSQ


We had our second Walgreens experience last Friday. The first time was last November. Everything went smoothly. We received our test results in less than 2hrs. We then presented our results at the land border and were waved through with no trouble.


----------



## CanucksRock

Walgreens is still listing as free. I already removed Curative as they no longer have free options. I also added a paid option that is cheaper than the airport - just in case. At least testing requirement goes away soon for the vaccinated.


----------



## Terezusha

jd370 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone has experience with covidtestexpress.ca?
> 
> Thanks


I am looking into using them. Did you use them or do you know anyone who has used them?


----------



## Aug2020distrip

We have our tests booked at Superstore in a few weeks ($40 each), but I think I might try Walmart. Cheaper and I’m hoping to get an earlier test time. We currently have 11am time slot but I feel I need all the time I can to prepare if god forbid someone tests positive. I am SO nervous!! 

I was hoping it would be dropped by now but guess not


----------



## CanucksRock

Aug2020distrip said:


> We have our tests booked at Superstore in a few weeks ($40 each), but I think I might try Walmart. Cheaper and I’m hoping to get an earlier test time. We currently have 11am time slot but I feel I need all the time I can to prepare if god forbid someone tests positive. I am SO nervous!!
> 
> I was hoping it would be dropped by now but guess not


In Alberta I used Walmart for my trip last week. I just did Rapid at home the day before (although I just had Covid 2 months ago, so I was fully expecting it to be negative)  …and they never even asked to see it. (It’s hit or miss as to whether you will need to show it, as flight at gate next to mine was asked to show)


----------



## dennise

Aug2020distrip said:


> We have our tests booked at Superstore in a few weeks ($40 each), but I think I might try Walmart. Cheaper and I’m hoping to get an earlier test time. We currently have 11am time slot but I feel I need all the time I can to prepare if god forbid someone tests positive. I am SO nervous!!
> 
> I was hoping it would be dropped by now but guess not


We used superstore.  Got a print of the results.   If positive I think they have to report it.   I was really nervous but all was well.


----------



## jump00

Does anybody know if crossing over via Buffalo into Canada (by car) are they doing random testing?  I know they do it if you travel by air. We are thinking of flying out of buffalo for our trip to Clearwater beach Florida in a few weeks.  Worried about testing positive and having to isolate for 10 days. Thanks for any insight.


----------



## migel

jump00 said:


> Does anybody know if crossing over via Buffalo into Canada (by car) are they doing random testing?  I know they do it if you travel by air. We are thinking of flying out of buffalo for our trip to Clearwater beach Florida in a few weeks.  Worried about testing positive and having to isolate for 10 days. Thanks for any insight.


I crossed a couple of weeks back. There is no random testing policy at the border. Just ensure your ArriveCan app is completed, and there likely will be no mention of covid or vaccinations when you cross.


----------



## pigletto

migel said:


> I crossed a couple of weeks back. There is no random testing policy at the border. Just ensure your ArriveCan app is competed, and there likely will be no mention of covid or vaccinations when you cross.


We are crossing at Buffalo to go to the Adirondacks for Easter. I know I have to fill out ArriveCAN to come back to Canada, but does it also need to be filled out for crossing into USA ? I think I know the answer but I better be sure.


----------



## spewey

pigletto said:


> We are crossing at Buffalo to go to the Adirondacks for Easter. I know I have to fill out ArriveCAN to come back to Canada, but does it also need to be filled out for crossing into USA ? I think I know the answer but I better be sure.


ArriveCan is for entry into Canada only. To drive into the U.S. you only require proof of vaccination.

Having said that, in the past few months we have driven across the border (at Detroit, Buffalo, and Queenston) multiple times and the guards have yet to ask anything about vax status. The first time, at the tunnel in Detroit, after handing him our passports I held out our paper copies of our vaccinations, and he just waved them away.

YMMV of course, so be prepared.


----------



## migel

pigletto said:


> We are crossing at Buffalo to go to the Adirondacks for Easter. I know I have to fill out ArriveCAN to come back to Canada, but does it also need to be filled out for crossing into USA ? I think I know the answer but I better be sure.


No, you're only required to be double vaccinated to cross into the States. I was asked, but not required to show proof.


----------



## jump00

Update: We decided to switch our Clearwater trip to July.  Then off to Universal for 10 days in August.. Fun summer ahead.


----------



## lolomarie

Any recent experiences with beepermd? We need pcr’s for our unvaccinated kids to go on our Disney cruise.


----------



## migel

lolomarie said:


> Any recent experiences with beepermd? We need pcr’s for our unvaccinated kids to go on our Disney cruise.


For what it's worth, I used Beeper in November and had no problems at all. They came to my condo, were done in 15 minutes, and I had my results in about 28 hours. I know they had issues after that, with cancellations, no-shows, etc. I did get a general update email from Beeper last month, stating they had struggled with staffing, but were now back to full staff. I did book them for my trip last month, but when it was announced that testing was ending April 1, I extended my trip by two days so I didn't have to test. I didn't cancel my scheduled Beeper appt. right away, just to see if they would in fact contact me. They did text me the night before, and then again the morning of the test. I cancelled at that time. And despite their website stating 'no refunds' (I paid $20 to book a 1-hour window), my credit card was immediately refunded.


----------



## damo

Promising article ....

https://inews.co.uk/inews-lifestyle...1I_9Af6mwfZk8ItWCFDJU2L2gISMsCLBvmqbNZWBjVVrM


----------



## Aug2020distrip

damo said:


> Promising article ....
> 
> https://inews.co.uk/inews-lifestyle...1I_9Af6mwfZk8ItWCFDJU2L2gISMsCLBvmqbNZWBjVVrM


We leave next weekend so Murphy’s law says this will be lifted a couple days after we leave.  But yay! I really hope the end is super close…


----------



## CanucksRock

Yay for more easing of border measures. https://www.canada.ca/en/public-hea...ng-of-border-measures-effective-april-25.html


----------



## Disney Addicted

CanucksRock said:


> *Testing Requirements for Travelling to the US*
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/travelers/testing-international-air-travelers.html
> You will need to get a COVID-19 viral test (regardless of vaccination status or citizenship) no more than 1 day before you travel by air into the United States. You must show your negative result to the airline before you board your flight. Age 2 and up.
> 
> If you recently recovered from COVID-19, you may instead travel with documentation of recovery from COVID-19 (i.e., your positive COVID-19 viral test result on a sample taken no more than 90 days before the flight’s departure from a foreign country and a letter from a licensed healthcare provider or a public health official stating that you were cleared to travel).
> 
> The U.S. will accept a Viral Antigen Test (aka Rapid Antigen Test), in addition to other options listed on the CDC website. The test just has to be 1 day prior (so if you fly on a Saturday, your test can be anytime on Friday or before your flight on Saturday)
> 
> If your province does not have easily accessible options for Rapid Antigen Testing, there is an option you can purchase ahead of time online and do at home from Switch Health.
> https://switchhealth.ca/en/partners/aeroplan#collectionKitsSwitch Health Rapid Antigen Test Kit ($79 for 2 tests)
> Can share test with 2 travelers by adding additional traveler as dependent in your account. This allows you to take the test at the same time. Very smooth process, allow 30 minutes from start to finish.



We are not travelling until early July, so I'm hoping the U.S. will drop that requirement.  However, right now I'm trying to figure out where to book a test in case it is still required, and a little confused as to the different test names.

Are all "rapid antigen tests" the same offered at the drug stores and Switch Health?  Or are there different tests and I need to look for a particular one?

Has anyone used the "Travel & General Public Covid-19 Rapid Antigen Screening $40" that Shoppers Drug Mart offers for travel purposes to get on a plane to the States?


----------



## migel

Disney Addicted said:


> We are not travelling until early July, so I'm hoping the U.S. will drop that requirement.  However, right now I'm trying to figure out where to book a test in case it is still required, and a little confused as to the different test names.
> 
> Are all "rapid antigen tests" the same offered at the drug stores and Switch Health?  Or are there different tests and I need to look for a particular one?
> 
> Has anyone used the "Travel & General Public Covid-19 Rapid Antigen Screening $40" that Shoppers Drug Mart offers for travel purposes to get on a plane to the States?


I used the Shopper's Rapid Antigen back in November when I flew out of Pearson. It was $40 back then also. I was able to book my appt. a week or two in advance. Just as an FYI, Shoppers also gives out free at-home Rapid Antigen tests (5 tests per pack), although for travel, you have to have taken one under the direction of qualified personnel (in person, or online).


----------



## Wendylet

Disney Addicted said:


> We are not travelling until early July, so I'm hoping the U.S. will drop that requirement.  However, right now I'm trying to figure out where to book a test in case it is still required, and a little confused as to the different test names.
> 
> Are all "rapid antigen tests" the same offered at the drug stores and Switch Health?  Or are there different tests and I need to look for a particular one?
> 
> Has anyone used the "Travel & General Public Covid-19 Rapid Antigen Screening $40" that Shoppers Drug Mart offers for travel purposes to get on a plane to the States?


Yes we have also used the Shoppers Drug Mart $40 rapid antigen tests for travel to the US in both December and February. The Switch Health antigen tests are also fine as they are supervised while doing them. We are leaving for wdw on Saturday and I have purchased the Switch Health kits this time. I was also hoping this test requirement would be dropped before we leave but no such luck!


----------



## disneydreamer1980

Canada is the only country doing this. Insane


----------



## Accidental Disney Fan

Rexall has rapid antigen tests for travel for 30 bucks......


----------



## Wendylet

disneydreamer1980 said:


> Canada is the only country doing this. Insane


Yes but it’s the US that is requiring it. Canada dropped their pre entry test requirement weeks ago.


----------



## spewey

disneydreamer1980 said:


> Canada is the only country doing this. Insane


As mentioned, this is a U.S. requirement - has nothing to do with Canada. There are also other countries that mandate testing to enter, and some (check out Hong Kong) that have a whole lot more in terms of restrictions.
It is true, though, that recently most places have either dropped or eased their mandates.


----------



## lovethesun12

disneydreamer1980 said:


> Canada is the only country doing this. Insane


The reason I will have to test is because of the U.S. requirement, I will not have to test for entry to Canada.

I'm still holding out hope it's dropped before our next trip.


----------



## CanucksRock

I did it at Walmart in March. I leave in 17 days to go back again and keep hoping they’ll drop before them. Otherwise, I’ll book at Walmart again.


----------



## CanucksRock

A friend just told me about a testing option for use your own test kit. Azova - I looked and you can book same day appts. $20 USD. 

https://www.azova.com/travelvideo/


----------



## scorpsfan

CanucksRock said:


> I did it at Walmart in March. I leave in 17 days to go back again and keep hoping they’ll drop before them. Otherwise, I’ll book at Walmart again.


How was it at Walmart? Do they email you the results?


----------



## pigletto

My son had a horrible headache earlier today and took some Tylenol and went to lay down. By the time he woke up he had a fever and felt nauseous and had started coughing. I rapid tested him and he tested positive.

We leave for Disney in exactly 20 days. We fly out of Toronto so we need to have a negative antigen test to fly. Once he is feeling better will he test negative?

 He wouldn’t still test positive 20 days later on an antigen right ? I think it just PCR tests that are that sensitive but I wondered if anyone knew.


----------



## DisneySyd

pigletto said:


> My son had a horrible headache earlier today and took some Tylenol and went to lay down. By the time he woke up he had a fever and felt nauseous and had started coughing. I rapid tested him and he tested positive.
> 
> We leave for Disney in exactly 20 days. We fly out of Toronto so we need to have a negative antigen test to fly. Once he is feeling better will he test negative?
> 
> He wouldn’t still test positive 20 days later on an antigen right ? I think it just PCR tests that are that sensitive but I wondered if anyone knew.


He should be fine…we all had it and tested negative (antigen) after about 10 days. The challenge will be if the rest of you catch it on a rolling basis.
As an example, my eldest got it and then my youngest got sick 7 days later. I didn’t get sick until 6 days after her (13 days after my eldest). None of us tested positive until we had full blown symptoms.
it all works out for you
ETA: removed reference to masking just in case it violates policy. @pigletto please message me if you want details on what I did differently between the two


----------



## CanucksRock

scorpsfan said:


> How was it at Walmart? Do they email you the results?


You get a paper copy. I just had to wait the 15 mins for it to be resulted.


----------



## bcwife76

DisneySyd said:


> He should be fine…we all had it and tested negative (antigen) after about 10 days. The challenge will be if the rest of you catch it on a rolling basis.
> As an example, my eldest got it and then my youngest got sick 7 days later. I didn’t get sick until 6 days after her (13 days after my eldest). None of us tested positive until we had full blown symptoms.
> I made the mistake of not masking around my youngest (I did with my eldest) thinking  that if I was going to get it I would have already.
> it all works out for you


This is exactly what is happening with our family right now. Our eldest tested positive on Easter Sunday after 2 days of very mild symptoms (day 3 was more symptoms which is why we tested her). It was a full week before my youngest and I tested positive (also day 3 of the worst of it). Today, my oldest is now testing negative and guess who just tested positive? Yep, my DH. The fourth and final member of the family . We aren't traveling til end of July do won't bother with the recovery letter but yes...it takes a while to work it's way through everyone in the same house sometimes


----------



## pigletto

Thanks to you both for the answer. The rolling infections is my biggest worry . We will have to see I guess. From our tracing we know our son caught it from a friend he went to the movies with last Thursday. Friend missed the next day of school with a migraine. That was his only symptom so he didn’t Covid test until after my son said he was positive yesterday . Friend is positive too. 

My son then went and spent the weekend with my daughter and her fiancé. Both of them starting feeling sick this morning and tested positive this afternoon. I’ve got some mild symptoms but I’m still testing negative. I imagine it’s just a matter of time. The only one feeling very sick is DS18, who has been in bed for almost 24 hours and just feels awful. 
Ideally this will roll through our house quickly and we will be done with it long before we leave.  We are hunkered down and going nowhere .


----------



## damo

pigletto said:


> Thanks to you both for the answer. The rolling infections is my biggest worry . We will have to see I guess. From our tracing we know our son caught it from a friend he went to the movies with last Thursday. Friend missed the next day of school with a migraine. That was his only symptom so he didn’t Covid test until after my son said he was positive yesterday . Friend is positive too.
> 
> My son then went and spent the weekend with my daughter and her fiancé. Both of them starting feeling sick this morning and tested positive this afternoon. I’ve got some mild symptoms but I’m still testing negative. I imagine it’s just a matter of time. The only one feeling very sick is DS18, who has been in bed for almost 24 hours and just feels awful.
> Ideally this will roll through our house quickly and we will be done with it long before we leave.  We are hunkered down and going nowhere .



Yikes.  We leave next Thursday and found out today that our little grand daughter only had half her kindergarten class there today.  Very scary.  I'm not sure what it is that is keeping them out, but it certainly makes me nervous.


----------



## pigletto

damo said:


> Yikes.  We leave next Thursday and found out today that our little grand daughter only had half her kindergarten class there today.  Very scary.  I'm not sure what it is that is keeping them out, but it certainly makes me nervous.


I work in daycare and the last month has just been one illness after another. Most centres are dealing with a gastrointestinal illness outbreak in our area. We had it about a month ago. Good luck and I hope you all stay well .


----------



## KandyM

Has anyone travelled from Saskatchewan?  Any recommendations on where to get the pre-departure testing done?  It’s not looking like we have very many options here.  We could get them done at the airport or through switch.  I don’t see any local pharmacies that are doing the travel tests.


----------



## damo

That is so bizarre.  I have family there who have travelled.  I will inquire.

https://haztech.com/book-covid-19-t...03MxNWMwNCZczWRQpi-6r8d6vyJhuJfQaAqP8EALw_wcB

https://srxhealth.ca/en/saskatchewan-covid-19-testing/

https://quantumgenetix.com/covid-19-testing-saskatoon/

https://www.affordablerapidtesting.ca/

https://prairierapidtesting.ca/


----------



## KandyM

Thanks.  Was hoping for a pharmacy as their prices sure look better.  Oh well, it is what it is I guess.

Editing to add that affordabletesting site is very low cost. Thanks again for that one.  How do we know if these places are legit and acceptable to the US government though?


----------



## KandyM

Well I am sure you are all tired of me, lol, but thought I’d share that I just found out the testing site associated with our local airport offers a huge discount for CAA members.  Looks like half price based on reports from about a month ago. 
problem solved.


----------



## gisele2

sg33 said:


> I have been searching around and came across Life Centers (can't paste the link here for some reason) on another forum. They charge $20 per test for proctering plus $5 for each individual you add to the same video call who is travelling with you.
> 
> As long as your testing kits are authorized by Health Canada, you should be ok. People on the other forums used those green Rapid Response kits that Ontario govt. is providing and there were no issues at the airport.


They send you a confirmation email with the result?


----------



## DisneySyd

gisele2 said:


> They send you a confirmation email with the result?


Yes - right at the end of the call. I used them twice in March.


----------



## mousetrailer

DisneySyd said:


> Yes - right at the end of the call. I used them twice in March.



  How does it work with multiple people? We all do the test at the same time? Then the person just watches the test results for 15 minutes and then we get an email?


----------



## DisneySyd

mousetrailer said:


> How does it work with multiple people? We all do the test at the same time? Then the person just watches the test results for 15 minutes and then we get an email?


Basically. The nurse watches each person swab one at a time. We had 4 people, so I went 1st and also did the “lab tech” stuff (put buffer in tube, swab in tube, and drops on test) for everyone. Then you prop your phone over the tests and they watch for 15mins. Then you’re done!
Note: They want everything laid out but unopened when you start the call.


----------



## bcwife76

Disney cruiseline is now putting the onus of testing onto the traveler at our own cost  so guess I will be rereading this thread to find all the ehealth telehealth options for testing since we can now get free tests from pharmacies in BC for our July cruise.


----------



## bcwife76

Has anyone used azova.com? They are $20US a person, have availability 24/7 and they allow you to use the free kits we get from the pharmacy here in BC.


----------



## Timon

bcwife76 said:


> Has anyone used azova.com? They are $20US a person, have availability 24/7 and they allow you to use the free kits we get from the pharmacy here in BC.



I was coming here to ask the very same thing!   I have five packs of rapid antigen testing kits just sitting there.


----------



## CanucksRock

bcwife76 said:


> Has anyone used azova.com? They are $20US a person, have availability 24/7 and they allow you to use the free kits we get from the pharmacy here in BC.


I was going to - but I managed to get an appt at Costco, which is only $16.95 (in Alberta anyways) I’m negative, so off to Florida again tomorrow.


----------



## bcwife76

CanucksRock said:


> I was going to - but I managed to get an appt at Costco, which is only $16.95 (in Alberta anyways) I’m negative, so off to Florida again tomorrow.


Woohoo!! Have a great trip! We don't have those cheap tests in BC so I'm looking at using the tests we get for free from the pharmacy for a telehealth appt with Azova or Rapid test and trace.


----------



## DisneySyd

bcwife76 said:


> Has anyone used azova.com? They are $20US a person, have availability 24/7 and they allow you to use the free kits we get from the pharmacy here in BC.


Haven’t used azova but had a great experience with lifecenters.ca. $20cdn for 1st person, $5 each for additional person (up to 4 total), 5th person is $20 and then $5 extra again.


----------



## bcwife76

DisneySyd said:


> Haven’t used azova but had a great experience with lifecenters.ca. $20cdn for 1st person, $5 each for additional person (up to 4 total), 5th person is $20 and then $5 extra again.


I wanted to use life centers but they don't offer weekend appointments  I have to test on a Saturday or Sunday for my Monday cruise.


----------



## hdrolfe

I have not used azova but many Canadians on cruise critic have mentioned it, so you should be good for a cruise. I had been looking at it but I'm in Ontario and able to get into Costco (friday!!) for our cruise on Sunday... I am so ready to cruise again


----------



## MotherKnowsBest

bcwife76 said:


> Has anyone used azova.com? They are $20US a person, have availability 24/7 and they allow you to use the free kits we get from the pharmacy here in BC.


I used Azova to go to the US last week.  I chose it because I wanted to test at 7am before I went to work and no one else had such early appointments.  I used the tests we get free in Ontario (in the green box).  I have to run through the whole thing on video but then after the test was running, they had me hang up and just upload a photo after 15 minutes.  I thought it was a little odd that they didn't watch the whole thing but I did as instructed and they uploaded a PDF to my account maybe 10 minutes after I completed the test.


----------



## Daddy's 'lil Princess

I just went through the anxiety of COVID procedures and emergency what if scenarios yesterday and i havent even booked our vacation yet.
Maybe by 2023 they will be changed again IDK.  It was import for peace of mind to know IF an event wasa to happen how and could we handle it. BIGGEST concern was LOSS of plane flight / LOSS of park tickets  and reservation (was more of contingency planning) going to didnt seem to bad Airline said dont worry about it you would be allowed to re schedule a flight. I have NOT spoke with WDW yet regarding anything. but will raise the scenario prior to booking. I have tried to search for what happens if you contract COVID while at disney (just to see how it may unfold) my anxiety starts to boil as i read Quarentine for 5 days? or 10? and if so IF everything is on a schedule at WDW we stay in our room at the resort for an additional 5-10 days then clear and we can fly home? Park tickets Gone! 5-10 extra days in our room (um $1250 -2500) additional fees. the print that an park entry if you show any symptoms or whatever they can say "NO PARK for you!" we loose our ticket? reason i ask or am concerned is our little one seems to have allergies? Getting Allergy tested I mean really I could hit 5 of those symptoms on a daily basis any given day. SO a little nervous on these issues. Any ways,


So we fly from Ontario Canada to Orlando Direct. (return same thing Direct) SO much i still need to get info on (Airline?)
Family is or will be fully Vacc'ed proof easy enough
we need to BUY these PCR test prior to flying (i recall a negative test within 24 hours of flying etc) be good to know how and or where.
same issues on the way back?
I thought Planning was a tad stressy but fun this is 5x worse planning a contingency plan that definately can make or break your very expensive trip..
The only thing i have seen (and granted may have been more towards PEAK times of Covid) was that WDW will help facilitate these issues. well TBH facilitating these issues is what I want to know about prior to booking NOT after i book a room and find out im will need to pay FULL rack rate for an additional (5-10days) and then 5-7 more days so we could finish our vacation (if even possible).

As i write this i feel my panic alarm going off.


----------



## damo

Daddy's 'lil Princess said:


> I just went through the anxiety of COVID procedures and emergency what if scenarios yesterday and i havent even booked our vacation yet.
> Maybe by 2023 they will be changed again IDK.  It was import for peace of mind to know IF an event wasa to happen how and could we handle it. BIGGEST concern was LOSS of plane flight / LOSS of park tickets  and reservation (was more of contingency planning) going to didnt seem to bad Airline said dont worry about it you would be allowed to re schedule a flight. I have NOT spoke with WDW yet regarding anything. but will raise the scenario prior to booking. I have tried to search for what happens if you contract COVID while at disney (just to see how it may unfold) my anxiety starts to boil as i read Quarentine for 5 days? or 10? and if so IF everything is on a schedule at WDW we stay in our room at the resort for an additional 5-10 days then clear and we can fly home? Park tickets Gone! 5-10 extra days in our room (um $1250 -2500) additional fees. the print that an park entry if you show any symptoms or whatever they can say "NO PARK for you!" we loose our ticket? reason i ask or am concerned is our little one seems to have allergies? Getting Allergy tested I mean really I could hit 5 of those symptoms on a daily basis any given day. SO a little nervous on these issues. Any ways,
> 
> 
> So we fly from Ontario Canada to Orlando Direct. (return same thing Direct) SO much i still need to get info on (Airline?)
> Family is or will be fully Vacc'ed proof easy enough
> we need to BUY these PCR test prior to flying (i recall a negative test within 24 hours of flying etc) be good to know how and or where.
> same issues on the way back?
> I thought Planning was a tad stressy but fun this is 5x worse planning a contingency plan that definately can make or break your very expensive trip..
> The only thing i have seen (and granted may have been more towards PEAK times of Covid) was that WDW will help facilitate these issues. well TBH facilitating these issues is what I want to know about prior to booking NOT after i book a room and find out im will need to pay FULL rack rate for an additional (5-10days) and then 5-7 more days so we could finish our vacation (if even possible).
> 
> As i write this i feel my panic alarm going off.
> View attachment 673771




Few things here.  You don't need a PCR test to fly to the USA.  You just need a rapid test that can be taken at most Walmarts, Rexalls, Shoppers Drug Mart, Costco.  Since you are in Ontario, you should have lots of options.

You won't get stuck in Orlando since you don't need to test to get back to Canada.  So that isn't any different than it used to be in the olden days.

Nobody is checking to see if you have any symptoms when you go to WDW.  Nobody cares anymore.

If you need to change your room only reservation, you can do so until the time you actually check it.  You just can't cancel it without penalty.  You can change it for a couple of months down the road and adjust it as you need to.


----------



## Daddy's 'lil Princess

damo said:


> Few things here.  You don't need a PCR test to fly to the USA.  You just need a rapid test that can be taken at most Walmarts, Rexalls, Shoppers Drug Mart, Costco.  Since you are in Ontario, you should have lots of options.
> 
> You won't get stuck in Orlando since you don't need to test to get back to Canada.  So that isn't any different than it used to be in the olden days.
> 
> Nobody is checking to see if you have any symptoms when you go to WDW.  Nobody cares anymore.
> 
> If you need to change your room only reservation, you can do so until the time you actually check it.  You just can't cancel it without penalty.  You can change it for a couple of months down the road and adjust it as you need to.


ummmm now i may be looking at old data i thought i just read we need a Negative COvid test result to enter USA no later than 24hrs to departure?
"Nobody is checking to see if you have any symptoms when you go to WDW.  Nobody cares anymore."
all the documents i read and videos i saw yes that was my feeling as well so im glad for some verification. BUT can change its cool

Granted my information is based of AIR canada website and they are asking for all these items so IDK. documentation : VAC and NEG test papers and so on etc.

Hey thanks for the shout out I appreciate it.

EDIT: Also we never have been on a vacation as a family before and we have never been to the USA


----------



## Madame

Daddy's 'lil Princess said:


> ummmm now i may be looking at old data i thought i just read we need a Negative COvid test result to enter USA no later than 24hrs to departure?
> "Nobody is checking to see if you have any symptoms when you go to WDW.  Nobody cares anymore."
> all the documents i read and videos i saw yes that was my feeling as well so im glad for some verification. BUT can change its cool
> 
> Granted my information is based of AIR canada website and they are asking for all these items so IDK. documentation : VAC and NEG test papers and so on etc.
> 
> Hey thanks for the shout out I appreciate it.
> 
> EDIT: Also we never have been on a vacation as a family before and we have never been to the USA


Flying out of a US airport or just driving to Florida are always options.  Yes you need to test before flying into the US per their rules.  No tests going over the land border.  We live in a border area and have crossed 5-6 times since April.


----------



## Daddy's 'lil Princess

Madame said:


> Flying out of a US airport or just driving to Florida are always options.  Yes you need to test before flying into the US per their rules.  No tests going over the land border.  We live in a border area and have crossed 5-6 times since April.


we a kind of close not sure of there is a major airport lol cornwall is the closest B-crossing.
Ya driving is an option but im on VAC the less i need to prep for and with GAS at the rate it is its very compareable to fly


----------



## Madame

Daddy's 'lil Princess said:


> we a kind of close not sure of there is a major airport lol cornwall is the closest B-crossing.
> Ya driving is an option but im on VAC the less i need to prep for and with GAS at the rate it is its very compareable to fly


True but driving allows freedom from the stress of worrying about what happens if you get covid on vacation - just drive home.  We sometimes fly, sometimes drive, but since Dec we’ve flown 1x out of Detroit and driven 1x with 2 more by car upcoming this year.  The stress of not enough crew for the plane, long security lines at mco make it more appealing.  We are a family of 5 though, so driving is *much* cheaper.


----------



## damo

Daddy's 'lil Princess said:


> ummmm now i may be looking at old data i thought i just read we need a Negative COvid test result to enter USA no later than 24hrs to departure?
> "Nobody is checking to see if you have any symptoms when you go to WDW.  Nobody cares anymore."
> all the documents i read and videos i saw yes that was my feeling as well so im glad for some verification. BUT can change its cool
> 
> Granted my information is based of AIR canada website and they are asking for all these items so IDK. documentation : VAC and NEG test papers and so on etc.
> 
> Hey thanks for the shout out I appreciate it.
> 
> EDIT: Also we never have been on a vacation as a family before and we have never been to the USA



You do still need a covid test, just not a PCR test.  PCR tests are very expensive and take several days to get the results.  Rapid tests are cheap and results are available in 15 minutes.


----------



## Daddy's 'lil Princess

damo said:


> You do still need a covid test, just not a PCR test.  PCR tests are very expensive and take several days to get the results.  Rapid tests are cheap and results are available in 15 minutes.


sorry i thought the PCR was the fast ones IDK  from the test it is the instant or like 15 min ones


----------



## bcwife76

I kept checking appt availability with Life Centers and today lucked out, they opened all weekend dates in July so I was able to book an appt for the 4 of us for the Saturday night before our Monday cruise!


----------



## KandyM

https://www.cnn.com/2022/06/10/politics/us-to-end-pre-departure-testing-requirement/index.html


----------



## damo

KandyM said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2022/06/10/politics/us-to-end-pre-departure-testing-requirement/index.html


Woohoo!!!!


----------



## Disney Addicted

22 days left before our flight and 2 hurdles gone!  (Testing to come back to Canada, and testing to go to the States).  Now I wonder if the cruise line will drop testing before our cruise, and hopefully all goes smoothly and our flight leaves - with us on board!


----------



## CanucksRock

This thread probably not required anymore  I was happy to no longer have to get a test to go to US …that they never even look at.


----------



## hdrolfe

Disney Addicted said:


> 22 days left before our flight and 2 hurdles gone!  (Testing to come back to Canada, and testing to go to the States).  Now I wonder if the cruise line will drop testing before our cruise, and hopefully all goes smoothly and our flight leaves - with us on board!



We drove to our last cruise and it was a big worry for me right up until we got that negative! Hopefully it'll be dropped soon. I do know many people on my cruise came down with covid though, so even all those negatives don't guarantee not getting it.


----------



## gisele2

It is official on the CDC site no more testing ! 

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/201...all,documentation of recovery unless exempted.


----------



## lovethesun12

gisele2 said:


> It is official on the CDC site no more testing !
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/travelers/testing-international-air-travelers.html#:~:text=Yes, at this time all,documentation of recovery unless exempted.https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/travelers/testing-international-air-travelers.html#:~:text=Yes, at this time all,documentation of recovery unless exempted.


So the only thing we need now is our passport again right? Totally back to normal?


----------



## CanucksRock

lovethesun12 said:


> So the only thing we need now is our passport again right? Totally back to normal?


Not quite. Still need to complete ArriveCAN when you return. But no more testing if fully vaccinated.


----------



## lovethesun12

CanucksRock said:


> Not quite. Still need to complete ArriveCAN when you return. But no more testing if fully vaccinated.


Thanks! I was knew the requirements for Canada weren't changed but to be honest I'm not as worried about the return back   

When I first read an article on this, the headline referred to the restriction being dropped for "returning visitors" so I was a little confused whether it meant U.S. citizens or everyone. Thanks for clarifying 

This is great news for me though, we would have had to take an extra day off work just for the tests.


----------



## MyPrince&Princess

I am so confused with so many changes happening with the requirements to travel. Is there anyone well-versed in the rules who can summarize the following for me?
1) To travel by plane OUT of a Canadian airport, does EVERYONE have to be vaxxed or just those 12+?
2) To return to Canada by plan, you don't need to be vaxxed if you're a Canadian citizen, but those 12+ who are unvaxxed must provide negative Covid test? Will rapid test work or does it have to be PCR?
3) quarantine still required for unvaxxed 12+ or all unvaxxed?
4) can you freely drive to US with unvaxxed 12+ and return as long as you have a negative PCR or antigen and quarantine?
Thanks


----------



## MyPrince&Princess

I am so confused with so many changes happening with the requirements to travel. Is there anyone well-versed in the rules who can summarize the following for me?
1) To travel by plane OUT of a Canadian airport, does EVERYONE have to be vaxxed or just those 12+?
2) To return to Canada by plan, you don't need to be vaxxed if you're a Canadian citizen, but those 12+ who are unvaxxed must provide negative Covid test? Will rapid test work or does it have to be PCR?
3) quarantine still required for unvaxxed 12+ or all unvaxxed?
4) can you freely drive to US with unvaxxed 12+ and return as long as you have a negative PCR or antigen and quarantine?
Thanks


----------



## bcwife76

Now that the US no longer requires testing to fly in, I wonder how many of these telehealth options will still be around in the next few months? Cruising still requires a test pre boarding and the cost from the cruise line (at least from Disney) is substantial so we are using Life Centers in July for our Alaska cruise. $35CDN for the 4 of us vs $95CDN EACH at the cruise port. We cruise again at the end of December and if testing is still around then we would hope to use Life Centers again.....


----------



## lovethesun12

MyPrince&Princess said:


> I am so confused with so many changes happening with the requirements to travel. Is there anyone well-versed in the rules who can summarize the following for me?
> 1) To travel by plane OUT of a Canadian airport, does EVERYONE have to be vaxxed or just those 12+?
> 2) To return to Canada by plan, you don't need to be vaxxed if you're a Canadian citizen, but those 12+ who are unvaxxed must provide negative Covid test? Will rapid test work or does it have to be PCR?
> 3) quarantine still required for unvaxxed 12+ or all unvaxxed?
> 4) can you freely drive to US with unvaxxed 12+ and return as long as you have a negative PCR or antigen and quarantine?
> Thanks


I'm not sure about most of the unvaccinated requirements, but from reading through all restrictions recently, I'm pretty certain that regarding 1) you are suppose to be vaccinated to enter the U.S. by plane if you are not a U.S. citizen. I think you can contact a U.S. embassy regarding medical exemptions. Of course data is constantly being updated and some things I read could be outdated but as of the time I read it that was a requirement.

On that note, curious to know what people are showing for proof of vaccination? Can anyone speak to that? Just the form received?


----------



## Madame

lovethesun12 said:


> I'm not sure about most of the unvaccinated requirements, but from reading through all restrictions recently, I'm pretty certain that regarding 1) you are suppose to be vaccinated to enter the U.S. by plane if you are not a U.S. citizen. I think you can contact a U.S. embassy regarding medical exemptions. Of course data is constantly being updated and some things I read could be outdated but as of the time I read it that was a requirement.
> 
> On that note, curious to know what people are showing for proof of vaccination? Can anyone speak to that? Just the form received?


At the land border we have our QR codes in the iphone health app (It shows the ON gov as the source).  We also print out the official doc from the Ontario gov site showing all 3 doses.


----------



## hdrolfe

lovethesun12 said:


> I'm not sure about most of the unvaccinated requirements, but from reading through all restrictions recently, I'm pretty certain that regarding 1) you are suppose to be vaccinated to enter the U.S. by plane if you are not a U.S. citizen. I think you can contact a U.S. embassy regarding medical exemptions. Of course data is constantly being updated and some things I read could be outdated but as of the time I read it that was a requirement.
> 
> On that note, curious to know what people are showing for proof of vaccination? Can anyone speak to that? Just the form received?



Driving to the US we weren't asked to show anything. I have the QR codes on my phone. Driving home we had the ArriveCan app which has those as part of the information asked for about the travellers.


----------



## MyPrince&Princess

I think kids under 18 can enter the US unvaccinated, but I wonder if this is by land and air.


----------



## chimo2u

bcwife76 said:


> I kept checking appt availability with Life Centers and today lucked out, they opened all weekend dates in July so I was able to book an appt for the 4 of us for the Saturday night before our Monday cruise!


We cruise beginning of October. How do you book this? Do they come to your room at your Disney resort? Any help would be wonderful, we need 4 antigen tests to board our cruise (RCCL Harmony of the Seas) 24 hours in advance so would need to book us all something on Saturday Oct 8.


----------



## bcwife76

chimo2u said:


> We cruise beginning of October. How do you book this? Do they come to your room at your Disney resort? Any help would be wonderful, we need 4 antigen tests to board our cruise (RCCL Harmony of the Seas) 24 hours in advance so would need to book us all something on Saturday Oct 8.


It's a telehealth appt so you do it online over zoom (or I think they use Google meets?) You just use the free tests we get from the government (the ones in the green boxes).


----------



## chimo2u

bcwife76 said:


> It's a telehealth appt so you do it online over zoom (or I think they use Google meets?) You just use the free tests we get from the government (the ones in the green boxes).


Thank you! I found AZOVA online and think that might be the best one, so I will probably register us all through there....with that said, I will also look into this life centre too, as the AZOVA one charges $20 per person, no option to add the other 3 on for $5 each


----------



## chimo2u

CanucksRock said:


> Yes, I still don’t understand why it’s relatively easy & cheap in Alberta & Ontario and not most elsewhere. But even with it being easy in Alberta, I chose to go with Switch Health, as I want to do the test early in the morning before checking in for my flight..just in case.
> 
> By the way people, check your health & wellness spending plans. I was able to claim the antigen test on my Wellness Spending. (Health Spending requires prescription)


I’m wondering why you’d need a prescription for health spending account, that’s for bits and bobs that aren’t covered. I think I’ll be able to put it through my health spending (AB blue cross/ government AB plan)


----------



## Disney.fan

Is fully vaccinated still considered just 2 doses?


----------



## Canadisney Fly

Disney.fan said:


> Is fully vaccinated still considered just 2 doses?


On the Canadian side, two doses is considered fully vaccinated for now... but there are discussions (and pressure from some groups) about changing the definition to include a booster.  https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/coron...-international-travel-as-of-june-20-1.5946009


----------



## MyPrince&Princess

CanucksRock said:


> Use this thread for posting any questions about Covid Testing in Orlando for Canadians.
> Information below current as of  April 5, 2022
> 
> *Starting April 1, 2022*, pre-entry tests are no longer required for fully vaccinated travellers entering Canada by land, air or water. *You must still use ArriveCAN* within 72 hours before your arrival to Canada.
> https://travel.gc.ca/travel-covid/t...ovid-19-testing-travellers-coming-into-canada
> *Starting April 25, 2022,*
> https://www.canada.ca/en/public-hea...ng-of-border-measures-effective-april-25.html
> 
> Unvaccinated or partially vaccinated children aged 5-11 who are accompanied by a fully vaccinated parent, step-parent, guardian or tutor will no longer be required to complete a pre-entry COVID-19 test for entry to Canada. Pre-entry tests will still be required for partially vaccinated or unvaccinated travellers 12 and older who are currently eligible to travel to Canada. Children under 5 years of age are not required to provide a COVID-19 test result.
> 
> Additionally, all fully vaccinated travellers will no longer be required to provide a quarantine plan upon entry. This requirement will also be removed for children aged 5-11 who are accompanied by a fully vaccinated parent, step-parent, guardian, or tutor and travellers with a medical contraindication to a COVID-19 vaccine.
> 
> Furthermore, fully vaccinated travellers arriving to Canada on or after April 25, 2022, will no longer be federally required to do the following for 14 days after arriving:
> 
> 
> mask while in public spaces;
> monitor and report if they develop signs or symptoms;
> quarantine if another traveller in the same travel group exhibits signs or symptoms or tests positive; and
> maintain a list of close contacts and locations visited.
> ​*Links to free testing that fellow Canadians have used in Florida. Use your Hotel address when booking.
> 
> Walgreens *- Can book 7 days in advance i.e. if March 17, can book March 24; appears to refresh around midnight ET (Updated Mar 17, 2022)
> Drive Thru, requires a rental car or taxi.
> Rapid Diagnostic Test (ID NOW) is accepted for travel to Canada. Results in around an hour or less (Molecular Test)
> Has a question that asks if test is related to travel. Just need Name, Address(use Hotel address), DOB, email, ph# to book appointment. Bookings in 15 min slots. Need to book Individual appt for each person. Can all do the test at the same time. Will ask for Name and DOB when you arrive.
> https://www.walgreens.com/findcare/covid19/testing
> *BeeperMD - *Allows booking in advance, They come to your hotel. (Molecular or Rapid Antigen)
> PCR Covid Test - Results in 24-36 Hours
> Choose 2 hour window. Can pay $15 to select 1 hour window. There are reports that BeeperMD may not show up, so have a backup plan if that happens.
> https://beepermd.com/
> *CVS Pharmacy *- Can book up to two weeks in advance. Drive-thru test (vehicle recommended)
> Molecular PCR Test - Results in 1-3 days.
> Answer Yes to the first question to qualify for the free test: Are you seeking a test to prevent possible spread of COVID-19 for future travel or recreation (according to CDC guidelines)?
> Location closest to WDW:
> W. Irlo Bronson Memorial Kissimmee Covid - 19 Testing Site,
> 6085 W. Irlo Bronson Memorial, Kissimmee, FL 34747
> https://www.cvs.com/minuteclinic/covid-19-testing
> *Curative* is no longer providing free testing to those without insurance. Be aware that other locations may do same.
> 
> *Additional Options can be found here:*
> https://www.osceola.org/covid19testing/
> *Options that are not Free
> Alliance Health*
> https://alliance.health/orlando/
> *MCO Orlando Airport *$175 USD.
> Approx 60 minutes for results. Walk-In is based on availability, appointment is highly recommended.
> https://centracare.adventhealth.com/urgent-care/covid-19-testing-orlando-international-airport
> or
> https://mco.gomeyra.cloud/services/tests
> For more info:
> https://orlandoairports.net/getting-around-mco/coronavirus-covid-19/
> *Telehealth Testing Options you can purchase prior to your trip*
> 
> https://switchhealth.ca/en/partners/aeroplan#collectionKitsFor Return to Canada: Switch Health Covid-19 RT-LAMP Test Kit ($149 for 1 test)
> There are reports that the test may not work, so have a backup plan, or bring an extra test kit. Aeroplan is free to sign up.
> 
> https://www.azova.com/westjetswoop/For Return to Canada: Lucira Check It COVID-19 Test Kit (LAMP/NAAT) ($115USD for 1 test)
> 
> Use your own Test Kit
> https://www.azova.com/travelvideo/
> 
> https://switchhealth.ca/en/partners/aeroplan#collectionKitsSwitch Health Rapid Antigen Test Kit ($79 for 2 tests)
> Can share test with 2 travelers by adding additional traveler as dependent in your account. This allows you to take the test at the same time. Very smooth process, allow 30 minutes from start to finish.
> 
> There are companies offering Telehealth options that you can use with Rapid Antigen test kits that you may have received from your province or purchased in store.
> 
> *Testing Requirements for Travelling to the US
> 
> TESTING NO LONGER REQUIRED AS OF JUNE 12, 2022. *
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/travelers/testing-international-air-travelers.html
> You will need to get a COVID-19 viral test (regardless of vaccination status or citizenship) no more than 1 day before you travel by air into the United States. You must show your negative result to the airline before you board your flight. Age 2 and up.
> 
> If you recently recovered from COVID-19, you may instead travel with documentation of recovery from COVID-19 (i.e., your positive COVID-19 viral test result on a sample taken no more than 90 days before the flight’s departure from a foreign country and a letter from a licensed healthcare provider or a public health official stating that you were cleared to travel).
> 
> The U.S. will accept a Viral Antigen Test (aka Rapid Antigen Test), in addition to other options listed on the CDC website. The test just has to be 1 day prior (so if you fly on a Saturday, your test can be anytime on Friday or before your flight on Saturday)
> 
> If your province does not have easily accessible options for Rapid Antigen Testing, there is an option you can purchase ahead of time online and do at home from Switch Health.
> https://switchhealth.ca/en/partners/aeroplan#collectionKitsSwitch Health Rapid Antigen Test Kit ($79 for 2 tests)
> Can share test with 2 travelers by adding additional traveler as dependent in your account. This allows you to take the test at the same time. Very smooth process, allow 30 minutes from start to finish.


Does anyone know how you deal with a situation where an unvaxxed 12+ Canadian citizen has recovered from Covid about 30 days before returning to Canada? What happens with testing? The PCR will most likely still show positive. What documentation do we need before we leave Canada to ensure she's not assumed to be positive again? Granted we can board a plane with a negative antigen but when we get home, will she have to take a day 1 and day 8 test? Will she have to quarantine? I can't find anything on the govt website that addresses this scenario.


----------



## lovethesun12

MyPrince&Princess said:


> Does anyone know how you deal with a situation where an unvaxxed 12+ Canadian citizen has recovered from Covid about 30 days before returning to Canada? What happens with testing? The PCR will most likely still show positive. What documentation do we need before we leave Canada to ensure she's not assumed to be positive again? Granted we can board a plane with a negative antigen but when we get home, will she have to take a day 1 and day 8 test? Will she have to quarantine? I can't find anything on the govt website that addresses this scenario.


My thoughts were they would need to show proof of the positive test result? 

Sorry I can't help much, but this relates to me as well which is why I commented. I had to reschedule flights because I caught covid a couple days before our trip. Even though I'm fully vaxxed I could still potentially be stopped for random testing. Would I just tell them I had it 30 days ago? I already did 2 weeks isolation not really interested in repeating that.


----------



## spewey

MyPrince&Princess said:


> Does anyone know how you deal with a situation where an unvaxxed 12+ Canadian citizen has recovered from Covid about 30 days before returning to Canada? What happens with testing? The PCR will most likely still show positive. What documentation do we need before we leave Canada to ensure she's not assumed to be positive again? Granted we can board a plane with a negative antigen but when we get home, will she have to take a day 1 and day 8 test? Will she have to quarantine? I can't find anything on the govt website that addresses this scenario.


All great questions. Things can get really complicated, especially when someone isn't vaccinated.

I don't want to muddy the waters further, so instead I strongly suggest going back to the gov't websites. As confusing as they may be, they are the only 100% reliable source of this information. My read on it is that the proof of recovery (which varies depending where you're going) was primarily a tool to allow you to travel without testing. Is this person going to the States? If so you'll need to look at this:

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/travelers/proof-of-vaccination.html

Looks like unvaccinated people (who are exempt, such as under 18) are required to test upon arrival, unless they have proof of recovery, which for the US if I recall correctly is an official lab report of infection *AND *a doctor's letter saying they have recovered and are fit to travel. 

As for returning to Canada, I believe regardless of recovery any unvaccinated individuals will need to quarantine for the full 14 days. At least I can't seem to find any exemptions to that based on recent infection - but again please don't take my word for it.


----------



## SirDuff

lovethesun12 said:


> My thoughts were they would need to show proof of the positive test result?
> 
> Sorry I can't help much, but this relates to me as well which is why I commented. I had to reschedule flights because I caught covid a couple days before our trip. Even though I'm fully vaxxed I could still potentially be stopped for random testing. Would I just tell them I had it 30 days ago? I already did 2 weeks isolation not really interested in repeating that.



I was wondering if it is now something you can put into ArriveCan?  I'm in the same boat as I had COVID-19 in early June so when I go back to Canada, I should be exempt from the random testing (assuming I read the note properly).  Not sure if they'll ask in ArriveCan or if it is something you can show if you're randomly selected.

To your last piece - if you're fully vaccinated you do not have to isolate while you wait for your results.  Unless you're worried about testing positive still (not sure how long ago you had it)?


----------



## Hockeychic

Hello all.    This site helped me get free testing back in Feb and now looking again.    This time we are cruising and need a test to get on a ship.    Is there any places near Disney that are still offering free testing or even at a reasonable cost?      
thank You


----------



## CanucksRock

Hockeychic said:


> Hello all.    This site helped me get free testing back in Feb and now looking again.    This time we are cruising and need a test to get on a ship.    Is there any places near Disney that are still offering free testing or even at a reasonable cost?
> thank You


I had updated the first post here - and forgot to save and have not got back to it  But, most free options are no longer because the US Gov’t no longer pays for the testing. So most places require insurance. So, I don’t know if any places still do for free without US health insurance.

At this point, I’d say the safer bet would be to use one of the Telehealth options like Switch Health or one of the bring your own test options if you have access to the free tests in your province. They are reasonably priced.


----------



## Hockeychic

CanucksRock said:


> I had updated the first post here - and forgot to save and have not got back to it  But, most free options are no longer because the US Gov’t no longer pays for the testing. So most places require insurance. So, I don’t know if any places still do for free without US health insurance.
> 
> At this point, I’d say the safer bet would be to use one of the Telehealth options like Switch Health or one of the bring your own test options if you have access to the free tests in your province. They are reasonably priced.


thank you the info you have provided it is so helpful to us all


----------



## CJK

Has anyone been randomly selected for COVID testing back at their Canadian airport now that testing has returned in Canada? Wondering how that process worked. I know you don't have to get it done at the airport itself, but wondered if you had a choice of where to go?


----------



## damo

CJK said:


> Has anyone been randomly selected for COVID testing back at their Canadian airport now that testing has returned in Canada? Wondering how that process worked. I know you don't have to get it done at the airport itself, but wondered if you had a choice of where to go?


They give you a take home test to do online


----------



## boogienights

For recent travellers....What form of vaccine proof is required to enter US by air?  Is a provincial (manitoba) vaccine card sufficient or do we need to get the pancanadian certificate? Thx for taking time to respond...42 days until vacation!!!!


----------



## FunkyC33

Travelling by Air from Toronto to Orlando in September with our kids. One is fully vaxed but the other 2 are not (age 4 and 1). Based on what i read from CDC there is a requirement to test the 4 year old 3-5 days after arriving? I assume that the Viral test could be one of the rapid tests we got in the green boxes locally? or does it have to be supervised? Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## damo

FunkyC33 said:


> Travelling by Air from Toronto to Orlando in September with our kids. One is fully vaxed but the other 2 are not (age 4 and 1). Based on what i read from CDC there is a requirement to test the 4 year old 3-5 days after arriving? I assume that the Viral test could be one of the rapid tests we got in the green boxes locally? or does it have to be supervised? Anyone have experience with this?



We didn't take the then 4 year old in for a test but did it unsupervised and recorded it.  Nobody ever asked if we had done that test.  I think lots of people were/are unaware that it was ever a requirement.  I'm not sure if that is still a requirement.


----------



## CanucksRock

damo said:


> We didn't take the then 4 year old in for a test but did it unsupervised and recorded it.  Nobody ever asked if we had done that test.  I think lots of people were/are unaware that it was ever a requirement.  I'm not sure if that is still a requirement.


Ya, I would highly suspect people are not actually doing the test - especially Florida, they would for sure not be doing any follow-up/enforcement.


----------



## CanucksRock

I finally got around to updating the first post. I used Lifecentres today for a pre-cruise Covid Test. Very smooth & quick. Used the Rapid Response tests we were able to get for free from a pharmacy.  They are a very good deal as its $20 for 1 person, then only $5 per each additional doing test at same time (to a max of 4 people)


----------



## tpettie

I'm trying to get a clear understanding of the Covid rules as of Sept 2022.

We are a group of 14, two families. Some are Adults some are kids Bio / Foster & Adopted.

So I have to be able to explain some of our travel plans to caseworkers and they want to know the ins and outs on Covid. So here is my understanding please correct me if I have missed something or don't have full understanding.

We are traveling from Edmonton AB to Orlando by plan so this means we are doing US customs and it's my understanding that US doesn't require Covid testing any longer.

Then we will do WDW for 9 day before we will board the Disney Wish for a cruise. Again it is my understanding we don't need to covid test as long as we are all fully vaccinated (all children & Adults will be including boosters)

Finally on the way home we will Fly into Toronto for a layover here we might be get selected for the random covid testing for vaccinated travellers. If selected it's my understanding that we aren't detained we do the test continue on with our travels and then wait for the result which can take up to 4 days.

Here is the part I'm kind of confused on... If we do have to test and it does come back positive it says you have to isolate... but it's my understanding that in Alberta there is now requirement to isolate any longer it is now just a recommendation. ??

Thanks for any help you can give me in understanding all this


----------



## CanucksRock

tpettie said:


> I'm trying to get a clear understanding of the Covid rules as of Sept 2022.
> 
> We are a group of 14, two families. Some are Adults some are kids Bio / Foster & Adopted.
> 
> So I have to be able to explain some of our travel plans to caseworkers and they want to know the ins and outs on Covid. So here is my understanding please correct me if I have missed something or don't have full understanding.
> 
> We are traveling from Edmonton AB to Orlando by plan so this means we are doing US customs and it's my understanding that US doesn't require Covid testing any longer.
> 
> Then we will do WDW for 9 day before we will board the Disney Wish for a cruise. Again it is my understanding we don't need to covid test as long as we are all fully vaccinated (all children & Adults will be including boosters)
> 
> Finally on the way home we will Fly into Toronto for a layover here we might be get selected for the random covid testing for vaccinated travellers. If selected it's my understanding that we aren't detained we do the test continue on with our travels and then wait for the result which can take up to 4 days.
> 
> Here is the part I'm kind of confused on... If we do have to test and it does come back positive it says you have to isolate... but it's my understanding that in Alberta there is now requirement to isolate any longer it is now just a recommendation. ??
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give me in understanding all this


It's Federal Rules of you test positive on an airport mandated test. Which back in January was 10 days.


----------



## CanucksRock

All travel restrictions to Canada removed. Testing & use of ArriveCan app no longer required. 

@WebmasterMaryJo  With travel restrictions to Canada removed, I do not believed this thread is needed anymore.

People should still always check current regulations for where you are going.


----------



## ottawamom

One last quick question. Do we still have to provide proof of vaccination when flying into the US. I was researching and it seems like we might still have to. Anyone travelled recently with actual experience?


----------



## SirDuff

ottawamom said:


> One last quick question. Do we still have to provide proof of vaccination when flying into the US. I was researching and it seems like we might still have to. Anyone travelled recently with actual experience?


As of last week, yes (assuming that you aren't an American citizen or permanent resident (or a few other categories of exceptions).


----------



## hcortesis

SirDuff said:


> As of last week, yes (assuming that you aren't an American citizen or permanent resident (or a few other categories of exceptions).


Yes.  Departed Canada for U.S. yesterday.  Needed to upload Vac Cert and also attest to being vaccinated.


----------



## Chickinvic

hcortesis said:


> Yes.  Departed Canada for U.S. yesterday.  Needed to upload Vac Cert and also attest to being vaccinated.


How do you upload vaccine certificate?


----------



## hcortesis

Chickinvic said:


> How do you upload vaccine certificate?


Saved it to my desktop.  Then dragged it from there into the the window when asked for it while checking in on Air Canada website.  Very simple if you are at all familiar with dragging and dropping.


----------



## chris1212

We are flying to Orlando and all fully vaccinated except for our youngest who just turned 5.  She has had her first shot, but it isn’t time for the second one yet.

Are we going to have any problems?  Do we have to attest to giving her a test 3 days after arrival?  Is she supposed to quarantine for this time period?


----------



## hcortesis

chris1212 said:


> We are flying to Orlando and all fully vaccinated except for our youngest who just turned 5.  She has had her first shot, but it isn’t time for the second one yet.
> 
> Are we going to have any problems?  Do we have to attest to giving her a test 3 days after arrival?  Is she supposed to quarantine for this time period?


Children under 18 are exempt.  But you still confirm to be sure.


----------



## Tama-chan

chris1212 said:


> We are flying to Orlando and all fully vaccinated except for our youngest who just turned 5.  She has had her first shot, but it isn’t time for the second one yet.
> 
> Are we going to have any problems?  Do we have to attest to giving her a test 3 days after arrival?  Is she supposed to quarantine for this time period?


I have 4yr old and not fully vaccinated. My understanding is that we need to attest that he/she will do Covid test 3-5 days after arrival. And self isolate for 5 days if tested positive or develop any Covid related symptoms.


----------



## chris1212

Tama-chan said:


> I have 4yr old and not fully vaccinated. My understanding is that we need to attest that he/she will do Covid test 3-5 days after arrival. And self isolate for 5 days if tested positive or develop any Covid related symptoms.



Thank you for this!  I had read something similar but wasn't sure about the isolation period.  Glad to read it is just if she tests positive and not required once we get there!


----------



## Tama-chan

chris1212 said:


> Thank you for this!  I had read something similar but wasn't sure about the isolation period.  Glad to read it is just if she tests positive and not required once we get there!


NP 
Yeah at first I thought we need to isolate for 5 days no matter what but there is “IF” section lol. 
If you would like to fill the form in advance, this is the link. I have printed out and compeleted the form for our December trip already.
https://www.cdc.gov/quarantine/pdf/ncezid_frm_pass_attest_eng-508.pdf


----------



## chris1212

Tama-chan said:


> NP
> Yeah at first I thought we need to isolate for 5 days no matter what but there is “IF” section lol.
> If you would like to fill the form in advance, this is the link. I have printed out and compeleted the form for our December trip already.
> https://www.cdc.gov/quarantine/pdf/ncezid_frm_pass_attest_eng-508.pdf


Thanks for the form!  It looks like we have to fill it out for all of us?  I thought we had to upload our proof of vaccination when checking in for our flights, didn't realize there was another form as well.


----------



## Tama-chan

chris1212 said:


> Thanks for the form!  It looks like we have to fill it out for all of us?  I thought we had to upload our proof of vaccination when checking in for our flights, didn't realize there was another form as well.


I haven’t traveled to US since pandemic, but when I went to Japan, the check in agent at the airport checked all documents. 
I have printed out the form for each passenger, and also printed out vaccination record for adults.


----------



## chris1212

Another question, the test 3-5 days after arrival, can it be a rapid test we bring with us?


----------



## Tama-chan

chris1212 said:


> Another question, the test 3-5 days after arrival, can it be a rapid test we bring with us?


I believe so. I’m packing the one I can get from grocery store. But the thing is….it doesn’t say anywhere to whom we need to report once we do those test…so i mean you know lol. 
https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/symptoms-testing/testing.html#types-of-tests


----------



## DisneyMama811

we are travelling from Toronto to Orlando in 3 weeks, the children are NOT covid vaccinated, according to guidelines I read on the airport website, the children are supposed to be tested 3-5 days after we arrive but nowhere does it say if it has to be a PCR test or if Rapid test is ok, or who we report the results to? also it says this can be waived if they've recovered from covid in the past 90 days...they both had it 2 weeks ago but we did not seek medical treatment as they both had extremely mild symptoms...is there a specific form for doctors to fill out? I'm not sure if my doctor will sign anything because he has no proof they had covid


----------

